# Kelly Is Back And Still Stands Behind Her Insane Comments



## Black_Label

This is truly nuts but goes to show how left and right wing networks conduct themselves.

On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired. On right wing networks like fox, they get a pat on the back and tell them to keep going with their racist remarks 

Megyn Kelly doubles down on ?white Santa?: I did it for the kids | The Raw Story


----------



## bodecea

Black_Label said:


> This is truly nuts but goes to show how left and right wing networks conduct themselves.
> 
> On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired. On right wing networks like fox, they get a pat on the back and tell them to keep going with their racist remarks
> 
> Megyn Kelly doubles down on ?white Santa?: I did it for the kids | The Raw Story



I was watching it last nite...she was cracking me up.....as well as the guy on the O'Reilly show...going on about the WAR on Christmas.


----------



## 1776

You nutjob liberals get mad when someone just points out FACTS in your face.

Santa Claus is a European, "white" creation....deal with it. Making up different color Santas to make yourselves feel important and better about your pathetic lives is hilarious.Waaahhh...you feel inferior because "dey ain't no black Santa fo u."

Oh, it's a bigger laugh seeing you scumbags claiming the Egyptians and Jews (Jesus) are black. You're nutjobs....


----------



## BobPlumb

Santa has no real color.  He is the color of the beholder.  It's a Christmas magic  thing.

Kelly's next husband will be a black man!


----------



## longknife

She's getting rave reviews and increased viewership.

No wonder the Libtards hate her! Almost as much as Rush. What an acolade that is!


----------



## Katzndogz

This is how liberals can suspend a kid from school for using an imaginary bow and arrow, or nibbling a pop tart into the shape of a gun that could "threaten" other children.  They are flat insane and getting more insane by the moment.  

Kelly handled their latest manufactured phony outrage beautifully.


----------



## tinydancer

Oh that St Nick was white. I love you lefties going mental crazy on this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dot Com

longknife said:


> She's getting rave reviews and increased viewership.
> 
> No wonder the Libtards hate her! Almost as much as Rush. What an acolade that is!



so that is your *cough* "news" station's #1 topic   Says A LOT about repub/rw voters


----------



## Katzndogz

The idea of Santa Clause isn't white.   There are Chinese Santas in China and spanish Santas in Spain.   The way Santa is depicted in this country is of a white man because we are descended from the Europeans where the legend of Santa originated.   In the United States Santa Clause speaks English.   In Italy I guarantee you that Santa speaks Italian.  Should he speak Italian here too?   No.  

What the liberals are really angry about is that this country was settled by white Europeans who came by the millions and made this a majority white country.


----------



## bodecea

1776 said:


> You nutjob liberals get mad when someone just points out FACTS in your face.
> 
> Santa Claus is a European, "white" creation....deal with it. Making up different color Santas to make yourselves feel important and better about your pathetic lives is hilarious.Waaahhh...you feel inferior because "dey ain't no black Santa fo u."
> 
> Oh, it's a bigger laugh seeing you scumbags claiming the Egyptians and Jews (Jesus) are black. You're nutjobs....



Santa Claus isn't real...but...the saint he is based on was a Greek living in what is now Turkey.   

But it is funny how you want to fight for a "white" Santa (imaginary guy) while making fun of those who would like THEIR imaginary guy look more like themselves.


----------



## PredFan

Here's the difference between conservatives and progressives, conservatives cry out against wrongs and injustice like Benghazi, obamacare, the debt, the economy, while progressives worry about talk show hosts, jokes they don't like, and what color Santa is.

That is the kind if stupidity that gives us a president like Obama.


----------



## bodecea

longknife said:


> She's getting rave reviews and increased viewership.
> 
> No wonder the Libtards hate her! Almost as much as Rush. What an acolade that is!



Yes...rave reviews over the color of an imaginary guy.   I LOVE it!


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Anyone stupid enough to get bent out of shape because someone believes Santa Claus and Jesus are white is a moron.

Insane is what you guys are for claiming there is something wrong for believing what you want.

Santa Claus was a European invention from a WHITE Saint. Jesus was born to Jews in Israel at most he was olive skinned if not white.

It is truly unbelievable the lengths you race baiters will go to make up an outrage to whine about.


----------



## Katzndogz

PredFan said:


> Here's the difference between conservatives and progressives, conservatives cry out against wrongs and injustice like Benghazi, obamacare, the debt, the economy, while progressives worry about talk show hosts, jokes they don't like, and what color Santa is.
> 
> That is the kind if stupidity that gives us a president like Obama.



That's quite perceptive!   Very true.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Black_Label said:


> This is truly nuts but goes to show how left and right wing networks conduct themselves.
> 
> On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired. On right wing networks like fox, they get a pat on the back and tell them to keep going with their racist remarks
> 
> Megyn Kelly doubles down on ?white Santa?: I did it for the kids | The Raw Story



since we know you are a lying bad of hateful shit.

know what


I'm going to get cable tv again and add to her ratings.  In just a few months she has driven you fucking morons over the edge of you standard obsessions right into stalker level bullshit.

Move over Sara Palin, the left has a new woman to spew their hate on.



love it when leftist show how evil they really are, just warms the heart


----------



## 1776

Lezbo...she was just pointing how fucking stupid you liberals are. If there is only a "white" Santa Claus...then some liberals will ban him from their schools because it is "unfair, racist" blah, blah, blah. 

She was just pointing how fucking insane you are......you stare at her lusting after her.



bodecea said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You nutjob liberals get mad when someone just points out FACTS in your face.
> 
> Santa Claus is a European, "white" creation....deal with it. Making up different color Santas to make yourselves feel important and better about your pathetic lives is hilarious.Waaahhh...you feel inferior because "dey ain't no black Santa fo u."
> 
> Oh, it's a bigger laugh seeing you scumbags claiming the Egyptians and Jews (Jesus) are black. You're nutjobs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus isn't real...but...the saint he is based on was a Greek living in what is now Turkey.
> 
> But it is funny how you want to fight for a "white" Santa (imaginary guy) while making fun of those who would like THEIR imaginary guy look more like themselves.
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Santa's white. Get the fuck over it


----------



## CrusaderFrank

We need a White Santa SubForum


----------



## Dot Com

CrusaderFrank said:


> We need a White Santa SubForum



A maude will get right on it


----------



## kaz

Black_Label said:


> On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired



OMG, and you actually believe that don't you?  That is so sad.


----------



## tinydancer

Ok lets diss everyone white..................oh this is going to be fun.


----------



## tinydancer

Where did Saint Nicholas come from? Come on lefties.....................Let's see your intelligence level.


----------



## Pickle

Santa is a European construct. He is definitely "white".

Jesus was haplogroup J. There are definitely some "white" Js.

Knee-jerk libtard overreaction makes them look stupid again.

So fucking glad I left the democrat party.


----------



## candycorn

Jesus  was Palestinian


----------



## Mustang

Many years ago, intelligence, a good education, and erudition were considered huge pluses to be on TV and comment on the issues.  

Nowadays, all you need is an opinion. In fact, woeful ignorance is a plus if that opinion is shared by enough people.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Typical of the rw's to get their panties in a bunch over a pair of imaginary creatures. And, Kelly - brainless ditz - she'll probably get a raise over this latest pretend battle in the non-existent war on xmas. Remember, the name of the game is ratings. That's all this is about and the rw sheeples are falling for it. 

Why don't you all get on down to WalMart and show us what you really believe the meaning of xmas is.


----------



## Dot Com

Pretty sad that Murdoch/Talil TV has to sink to these depths annually to reel-in their primary demographic: 60+ yr old white guys.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

tinydancer said:


> Ok lets diss everyone white..................oh this is going to be fun.



And, just so terribly christian. 

LOL


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mustang said:


> Many years ago, intelligence, a good education, and erudition were considered huge pluses to be on TV and comment on the issues.
> 
> Nowadays, all you need is an opinion. In fact, woeful ignorance is a plus if that opinion is shared by enough people.









"Yes, but I'm still white"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Luddly Neddite said:


> Typical of the rw's to get their panties in a bunch over a pair of imaginary creatures. And, Kelly - brainless ditz - she'll probably get a raise over this latest pretend battle in the non-existent war on xmas. Remember, the name of the game is ratings. That's all this is about and the rw sheeples are falling for it.
> 
> Why don't you all get on down to WalMart and show us what you really believe the meaning of xmas is.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpGH02DtIws]Obama Claims He's Visited 57 States - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wry Catcher

1776 said:


> You nutjob liberals get mad when someone just points out FACTS in your face.
> 
> Santa Claus is a European, "white" creation....deal with it. Making up different color Santas to make yourselves feel important and better about your pathetic lives is hilarious.Waaahhh...you feel inferior because "dey ain't no black Santa fo u."
> 
> Oh, it's a bigger laugh seeing you scumbags claiming the Egyptians and Jews (Jesus) are black. You're nutjobs....



The point is over there, on the north, south, east and west where Rumsfeld found the Weapons of Mass Destruction, sorry you missed it.

BTW, Sammy Davis Jr. was Jewish.


----------



## Katzndogz

Sammy Davis Jr. was a Jewish Convert.    Had he been Ethiopian, he might have been born of Jewish blood, but he wasn't.


----------



## bodecea

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago, intelligence, a good education, and erudition were considered huge pluses to be on TV and comment on the issues.
> 
> Nowadays, all you need is an opinion. In fact, woeful ignorance is a plus if that opinion is shared by enough people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes, but I'm still white"
Click to expand...


So...you took a pic of Santa....the real Santa.  Cool.


----------



## bodecea

Pickle said:


> Santa is a European construct. He is definitely "white".
> 
> Jesus was haplogroup J. There are definitely some "white" Js.
> 
> Knee-jerk libtard overreaction makes them look stupid again.
> 
> So fucking glad I left the democrat party.



Sounds like it was a Win/Win situation.


----------



## bodecea

tinydancer said:


> Where did Saint Nicholas come from? Come on lefties.....................Let's see your intelligence level.



Greek in Turkey....you are welcome.


----------



## Redfish

Kelley made a dumb statement.   But who in the public eye has not?

"57 states"
"corpseman"
"what difference does it make"
"ah ain't no ways tarred"


----------



## bodecea

1776 said:


> Lezbo...she was just pointing how fucking stupid you liberals are. If there is only a "white" Santa Claus...then some liberals will ban him from their schools because it is "unfair, racist" blah, blah, blah.
> 
> She was just pointing how fucking insane you are......you stare at her lusting after her.
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You nutjob liberals get mad when someone just points out FACTS in your face.
> 
> Santa Claus is a European, "white" creation....deal with it. Making up different color Santas to make yourselves feel important and better about your pathetic lives is hilarious.Waaahhh...you feel inferior because "dey ain't no black Santa fo u."
> 
> Oh, it's a bigger laugh seeing you scumbags claiming the Egyptians and Jews (Jesus) are black. You're nutjobs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus isn't real...but...the saint he is based on was a Greek living in what is now Turkey.
> 
> But it is funny how you want to fight for a "white" Santa (imaginary guy) while making fun of those who would like THEIR imaginary guy look more like themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wait....what?   Oh, that's right.   Personal attacks = conceding that you lost.   I accept your surrender.


----------



## Katzndogz

Redfish said:


> Kelley made a dumb statement.   But who in the public eye has not?
> 
> "57 states"
> "corpseman"
> "what difference does it make"
> "ah ain't no ways tarred"



Kelly didn't make a dumb statement.  She made a snarky sarcastic statement to point out how dumb it is to say that Santa should be a big penguin.


----------



## Redfish

Katzndogz said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelley made a dumb statement.   But who in the public eye has not?
> 
> "57 states"
> "corpseman"
> "what difference does it make"
> "ah ain't no ways tarred"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly didn't make a dumb statement.  She made a snarky sarcastic statement to point out how dumb it is to say that Santa should be a big penguin.
Click to expand...


yes, but she should have known it would be taken out of context and not said it.   Therefore it was dumb.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

News Corpse » The Internet's Chronicle of Media Decay:






News Corpse » Megyn Kelly Lies To Jay Leno: ?I?m Not One Of The Opinion Hosts At Fox News?:






Someday, we'll learn that all of fux is working deep undercover for the left.


----------



## Vox

Black_Label said:


> This is truly nuts but goes to show how left and right wing networks conduct themselves.
> 
> On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired. On right wing networks like fox, they get a pat on the back and tell them to keep going with their racist remarks
> 
> Megyn Kelly doubles down on ?white Santa?: I did it for the kids | The Raw Story



the insane here is YOU and all the ignorant idiots "outraged" by the simplek facts.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Katzndogz said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelley made a dumb statement.   But who in the public eye has not?
> 
> "57 states"
> "corpseman"
> "what difference does it make"
> "ah ain't no ways tarred"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly didn't make a dumb statement.  She made a snarky sarcastic statement to point out how dumb it is to say that Santa should be a big penguin.
Click to expand...


She was being sarcastic??? THIS is the new defense?

Then why is she defending it?

Try again.


----------



## healthmyths

BobPlumb said:


> Santa has no real color.  He is the color of the beholder.  It's a Christmas magic  thing.
> 
> Kelly's next husband will be a black man!



And if keeping in vein with  your racist comment .. she will be also more satisfied would you not agree?


----------



## Vox

Katzndogz said:


> The idea of Santa Clause isn't white.   There are Chinese Santas in China and spanish Santas in Spain.   The way Santa is depicted in this country is of a white man because we are descended from the Europeans where the legend of Santa originated.   In the United States Santa Clause speaks English.   In Italy I guarantee you that Santa speaks Italian.  Should he speak Italian here too?   No.
> 
> What the liberals are really angry about is that this country was settled by white Europeans who came by the millions and made this a majority white country.



In Italy there is no Santa Claus. At least traditionally

it is St. Nicholas as it is the 4th century Bishop and later Saint who is the original figure who started the tradition of presents for children ( poor).

And in the vast majority of countries in Europe the presents always were given on St. Nicholas day which is december 6th by Gregorian calendar and December 19th by Julian.
The Saint is venerated both by Catholics and Orthodox.

A truly ecumenical Saint ( which is obvious since he is from 4th century).

And obviously, being Greek he was WHITE.


----------



## Redfish

healthmyths said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santa has no real color.  He is the color of the beholder.  It's a Christmas magic  thing.
> 
> Kelly's next husband will be a black man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if keeping in vein with  your racist comment .. she will be also more satisfied would you not agree?
Click to expand...


ED is much more common in blacks,  so you are probably wrong


----------



## Tank

For sure the Elf's are white, no way black Elf's are going to work that hard


----------



## Luddly Neddite

As for her asssinine statement that she did it for the kids -

Here's this NSFRW's superb and very funny take down. 

War on Christmas - S#@t's Getting Weird Edition - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 12/12/13 - Video Clip | Comedy Central

Besides, katzen says she was being sarcastic. 

So, which is it?


----------



## Redfish

I am offended--------------the grinch is green.   I demand a white grinch.


----------



## JimH52

I heard she will soon become Murdoch's personal assistant in change of creating racist quotes...


----------



## Vox

Luddly Neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelley made a dumb statement.   But who in the public eye has not?
> 
> "57 states"
> "corpseman"
> "what difference does it make"
> "ah ain't no ways tarred"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly didn't make a dumb statement.  She made a snarky sarcastic statement to point out how dumb it is to say that Santa should be a big penguin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was being sarcastic??? THIS is the new defense?
> 
> Then why is she defending it?
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


defense? of WHAT? 

stating the truth and facts?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Luddly Neddite said:


> As for her asssinine statement that she did it for the kids -
> 
> Here's this NSFRW's superb and very funny take down.
> 
> War on Christmas - S#@t's Getting Weird Edition - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 12/12/13 - Video Clip | Comedy Central
> 
> Besides, katzen says she was being sarcastic.
> 
> So, which is it?





> Who are you even talking to? Stewart asked. Children who are sophisticated enough to be watching a news channel at 10 oclock at night, yet innocent enough to still believe Santa Claus is real, yet racist enough to be freaked out if he isnt white?



Face it rw's ... She gonna say whatever she can think of not to look so completely stupid. Some of you might want to follow suit.


----------



## Sarah G

You wingnuts know this is why she's pissed, don't you?  They talked her into saying that stupid stuff and she's embarrassed now.

I hope she goes back to her own brand of reporting.  She was much better before.  If she listens to Fox handlers, we're going to get Sean Hannity lite.  They just replaced him with her because people like her better than him.

We'll see if she can stand her ground with these idiots.  I hope so.


----------



## healthmyths

Redfish said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelley made a dumb statement.   But who in the public eye has not?
> 
> "57 states"
> "corpseman"
> "what difference does it make"
> "ah ain't no ways tarred"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly didn't make a dumb statement.  She made a snarky sarcastic statement to point out how dumb it is to say that Santa should be a big penguin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, but she should have known it would be taken out of context and not said it.   Therefore it was dumb.
Click to expand...


Well how about this for being dumb and taken out of context from supposedly the smartest president we've ever had!
Obama said:  ... We've got to get the job done there and that requires us to have enough troops that we are not just air raiding villages and killing civilians, which is causing enormous problems there."
Barack Obama Caught on Tape Accusing U.S. Troops of 'Killing Civilians' | Fox News

NOW that's the context right??? BUT HOW f...king dumb to allow our enemies to snip portions like this:
Presidential candidate Obama accuses the US Military of methodically and systematically "air raiding villages and killing civilians"..
YOU do think that was a "dumb" comment that most likely encouraged the barbarian terrorists to encourage more bomb planting on little kids so when the US troops handed out candy they blew our troops and the kids up!

The barbarians TOOK idiotic stupid DUMB comments like these and used them to encourage recruits!
Don't believe me???
LOOK at this Harvard study found here THE "EMBOLDENMENT EFFECT" asked:

        "Are insurgents in Iraq emboldened by voices in the news media *expressing dissent *or calling for troop withdrawals from Iraq?

       The short answer is YES!!! according to Radha Iyengar, a Robert Wood Johnson Scholar in health policy
       research at Harvard and  Jonathan Monten of the Belfer Center at the university's Kennedy School of Government.

    STUDY ABSTRACT
    Are insurgents affected by information on US casualty sensitivity? Using data on attacks and variation in access to international news across Iraqi provinces,  we identify an emboldenment effect by comparing the rate of insurgent attacks in areas with  higher and lower access to information about *U.S news after public statements critical of the war. (wouldn't you conclude the next president accusing the US military of methodically and systematically air raiding villages killing civilians.. dissent???)* We find in periods after a spike in war-critical statements, insurgent attacks increases by 5-10 percent.


SO please Megan was talking about Santa Claus and historically CORRECT while the big idiot in chief running for office provides fodder for killing our troops!
SEEMS to be a little out of perspective wouldn't you think???


----------



## Katzndogz

Redfish said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelley made a dumb statement.   But who in the public eye has not?
> 
> "57 states"
> "corpseman"
> "what difference does it make"
> "ah ain't no ways tarred"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly didn't make a dumb statement.  She made a snarky sarcastic statement to point out how dumb it is to say that Santa should be a big penguin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, but she should have known it would be taken out of context and not said it.   Therefore it was dumb.
Click to expand...


EVERYTHING will be taken out of context by the left.  She could have said Santa wears a red suit and it would be taken out of context.

The left truncates language.   It's how they exercise control.  obamacare is racist, so are the words "golf" and "Chicago".   They make it up as they go along.   The best way to handle it is to keep poking a stick in their cage.   Make them frothed up until they lose all power to use those words as weapons.


----------



## Vox

leftard ignorant idiots still stubbornly "offended" by the pure fact that 1st century Jew and 4th century Greek were White


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Vox said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly didn't make a dumb statement.  She made a snarky sarcastic statement to point out how dumb it is to say that Santa should be a big penguin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was being sarcastic??? THIS is the new defense?
> 
> Then why is she defending it?
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> defense? of WHAT?
> 
> stating the truth and facts?
Click to expand...


Uh, Vox, both Santa and Jesus/God are imaginary creatures. 

Santa does not bring your presents down the chimney and there is no one waiting for you on a cloud in heaven. 

Jeeeez.


----------



## Sarah G

Maybe they'll hire her for Morning Joe.  She'd be a good fit there.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Sarcasm? No. 

It was snark. Snark aimed at riling up a few dummies. Irresponsible in nature. I even got the feeling that she was sorry she started the topic. The panelists were trying to take it seriously. But....even they realize that Santa is not real. 

Sane people and a few comedians found the attempt to be lame and called her out on it. Nutters took that to be a sign of outrage. You guys often mistake our mocking you for outrage.


----------



## bodecea

Luddly Neddite said:


> As for her asssinine statement that she did it for the kids -
> 
> Here's this NSFRW's superb and very funny take down.
> 
> War on Christmas - S#@t's Getting Weird Edition - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 12/12/13 - Video Clip | Comedy Central
> 
> Besides, katzen says she was being sarcastic.
> 
> So, which is it?


Because kids watch FOX news at nite......right.


----------



## Vox

Redfish said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelley made a dumb statement.   But who in the public eye has not?
> 
> "57 states"
> "corpseman"
> "what difference does it make"
> "ah ain't no ways tarred"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly didn't make a dumb statement.  She made a snarky sarcastic statement to point out how dumb it is to say that Santa should be a big penguin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, but she should have known it would be taken out of context and not said it.   Therefore it was dumb.
Click to expand...


what was dumb? the simple pure academic facts?

what is dumb is a brouhaha around the idiot leftard "outraged".

I e-mailed some links to my friends overseas - they are laughing their hearts off and first could not believe it and thought it was a joke, since nobody could be so retarded as to assume Jesus Christ and St. Nicholas were anything else but Caucasian(white)


----------



## bodecea

Sarah G said:


> Maybe they'll hire her for Morning Joe.  She'd be a good fit there.



They are certainly cray cray on Morning Joe.


----------



## tinydancer

OMG nothing white can be good! I'm rocking on right now listening to BTO but they must be shit now.

Randy Bachmann has to be the worst man on the planet. Why because he's fucking white. 

You people are so bigotted. LOLOLOL. Glad you are calling yourself out.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

The pussified left gets insulted whenever you point out their womanly hysterics over seeing a manger inthe public square.  Those easily offended maggots...


----------



## bodecea

Vox said:


> leftard ignorant idiots still stubbornly "offended" by the pure fact that 1st century Jew and 4th century Greek were White



Not according to white people until recently.  And some would still say Jews (Semites) aren't white.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Katzndogz said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly didn't make a dumb statement.  She made a snarky sarcastic statement to point out how dumb it is to say that Santa should be a big penguin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, but she should have known it would be taken out of context and not said it.   Therefore it was dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING will be taken out of context by the left.  She could have said Santa wears a red suit and it would be taken out of context.
> 
> The left truncates language.   It's how they exercise control.  obamacare is racist, so are the words "golf" and "Chicago".   They make it up as they go along.   The best way to handle it is to keep poking a stick in their cage.   Make them frothed up until they lose all power to use those words as weapons.
Click to expand...


Are you of the opinion that liberals take things out of context at a greater frequency than nutters do? Is that you being serious?


----------



## tinydancer

Luddly Neddite said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was being sarcastic??? THIS is the new defense?
> 
> Then why is she defending it?
> 
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defense? of WHAT?
> 
> stating the truth and facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, Vox, both Santa and Jesus/God are imaginary creatures.
> 
> Santa does not bring your presents down the chimney and there is no one waiting for you on a cloud in heaven.
> 
> Jeeeez.
Click to expand...


Prove Christ doesn't. Your opinion only. Give me proof that heaven doesn't exist.


----------



## LoneLaugher

tinydancer said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> defense? of WHAT?
> 
> stating the truth and facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Vox, both Santa and Jesus/God are imaginary creatures.
> 
> Santa does not bring your presents down the chimney and there is no one waiting for you on a cloud in heaven.
> 
> Jeeeez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove Christ doesn't. Your opinion only. Give me proof that heaven doesn't exist.
Click to expand...


Nutters are always asking people to prove negatives. 

Prove that unicorns don't exist. Same thing.


----------



## bodecea

LogikAndReazon said:


> The pussified left gets insulted whenever you point out their womanly hysterics over seeing a manger inthe public square.  Those easily offended maggots...



The pussified right gets insulted and panic if they don't see a manger in the public square.  They forget about mangers and baby jesus etc. unless they see it everywhere.


----------



## tinydancer

bodecea said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they'll hire her for Morning Joe.  She'd be a good fit there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are certainly cray cray on Morning Joe.
Click to expand...


Well you'd always have to ask about how that woman.......on his office floor........and then Joe starts to be pro left..............

You tell me.


----------



## bodecea

tinydancer said:


> OMG nothing white can be good! I'm rocking on right now listening to BTO but they must be shit now.
> 
> Randy Bachmann has to be the worst man on the planet. *Why because he's fucking white.
> *
> You people are so bigotted. LOLOLOL. Glad you are calling yourself out.



Again...setting up your own fantasy opposition to argue against.   Pretty desperate there, tiny.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sarah G said:


> You wingnuts know this is why she's pissed, don't you?  They talked her into saying that stupid stuff and she's embarrassed now.
> 
> I hope she goes back to her own brand of reporting.  She was much better before.  If she listens to Fox handlers, we're going to get Sean Hannity lite.  They just replaced him with her because people like her better than him.
> 
> We'll see if she can stand her ground with these idiots.  I hope so.



Sarah, you're one of the nicest people on this board but I think that's giving her a lot of credit. 

Yes, there was that one time when she called idiot Rove on his declaration that Mittens had won. 

About the nativity, she said she shouldn't have to drive her kids around, looking for a nativity behind beer cans when, if FACT, there's a live nativity just outside her building. Little animals, freezing their butts off cuz that's the christian thing to do. 

I think she's just another Fox ditz following the orders of her boss -


----------



## bripat9643

bodecea said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You nutjob liberals get mad when someone just points out FACTS in your face.
> 
> Santa Claus is a European, "white" creation....deal with it. Making up different color Santas to make yourselves feel important and better about your pathetic lives is hilarious.Waaahhh...you feel inferior because "dey ain't no black Santa fo u."
> 
> Oh, it's a bigger laugh seeing you scumbags claiming the Egyptians and Jews (Jesus) are black. You're nutjobs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus isn't real...but...the saint he is based on was a Greek living in what is now Turkey.
> 
> But it is funny how you want to fight for a "white" Santa (imaginary guy) while making fun of those who would like THEIR imaginary guy look more like themselves.
Click to expand...


The dude looks white to me:






BTW, I believe Greeks are considered to be white people.


----------



## bodecea

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You nutjob liberals get mad when someone just points out FACTS in your face.
> 
> Santa Claus is a European, "white" creation....deal with it. Making up different color Santas to make yourselves feel important and better about your pathetic lives is hilarious.Waaahhh...you feel inferior because "dey ain't no black Santa fo u."
> 
> Oh, it's a bigger laugh seeing you scumbags claiming the Egyptians and Jews (Jesus) are black. You're nutjobs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus isn't real...but...the saint he is based on was a Greek living in what is now Turkey.
> 
> But it is funny how you want to fight for a "white" Santa (imaginary guy) while making fun of those who would like THEIR imaginary guy look more like themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dude looks white to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I believe Greeks are considered to be white people.
Click to expand...


Because it's a painting.


----------



## bripat9643

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus isn't real...but...the saint he is based on was a Greek living in what is now Turkey.
> 
> But it is funny how you want to fight for a "white" Santa (imaginary guy) while making fun of those who would like THEIR imaginary guy look more like themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dude looks white to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I believe Greeks are considered to be white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it's a painting.
Click to expand...


Oh, so you think they painted him to look white even though he was black?

Yeah, that sounds plausible.
<sarcasm off>


----------



## Luddly Neddite

LoneLaugher said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Vox, both Santa and Jesus/God are imaginary creatures.
> 
> Santa does not bring your presents down the chimney and there is no one waiting for you on a cloud in heaven.
> 
> Jeeeez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove Christ doesn't. Your opinion only. Give me proof that heaven doesn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nutters are always asking people to prove negatives.
> 
> Prove that unicorns don't exist. Same thing.
Click to expand...


And, as always, conveniently ignoring that they can't prove Jesus/God/Christ exist. 

And, ignoring the point - that Kelly and the rw's are hysterical over imaginary creatures.

Good grief. They can make them any color they want. WHO CARES????


----------



## Sarah G

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wingnuts know this is why she's pissed, don't you?  They talked her into saying that stupid stuff and she's embarrassed now.
> 
> I hope she goes back to her own brand of reporting.  She was much better before.  If she listens to Fox handlers, we're going to get Sean Hannity lite.  They just replaced him with her because people like her better than him.
> 
> We'll see if she can stand her ground with these idiots.  I hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, you're one of the nicest people on this board but I think that's giving her a lot of credit.
> 
> Yes, there was that one time when she called idiot Rove on his declaration that Mittens had won.
> 
> About the nativity, she said she shouldn't have to drive her kids around, looking for a nativity behind beer cans when, if FACT, there's a live nativity just outside her building. Little animals, freezing their butts off cuz that's the christian thing to do.
> 
> I think she's just another Fox ditz following the orders of her boss -
Click to expand...


I thought she was following orders too.  The orders of whoever, I think she is upset that she did it.

I think you're nice too Luddy.  We can disagree as friends.


----------



## Sarah G

bodecea said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pussified left gets insulted whenever you point out their womanly hysterics over seeing a manger inthe public square.  Those easily offended maggots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pussified right gets insulted and panic if they don't see a manger in the public square.  They forget about mangers and baby jesus etc. unless they see it everywhere.
Click to expand...


You mean the White baby Jesus or the Middle Eastern baby Jesus?


----------



## OriginalShroom

Luddly Neddite said:


> Uh, Vox, both Santa and Jesus/God are imaginary creatures.
> 
> .



Since I know that Jesus and God are not imaginary creatures, There is historical proof that Jesus existed and his claims have not been disproven, therefore God exists.

Santa is not an imaginary creature.  His legend is based upon the actions of real people.

While there is not a "physical" Santa that people can reach out and touch with their hands, there is a "Santa" that one feels and experiences when they see the excitement in a small child's face or the shine in their spouse's eye's when they open that one special present.


----------



## Plasmaball

PredFan said:


> Here's the difference between conservatives and progressives, conservatives cry out against wrongs and injustice like Benghazi, obamacare, the debt, the economy, while progressives worry about talk show hosts, jokes they don't like, and what color Santa is.
> 
> That is the kind if stupidity that gives us a president like Obama.


Yeah thats it....way too just lie through your teeth


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Explain slowly for me why saying Santa Claus is white or that Jesus is white is racist? Be VERY specific.

Don't forget that Saint Nick was white or that Jesus was either white or slightly off white.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dude looks white to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I believe Greeks are considered to be white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's a painting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you think they painted him to look white even though he was black?
> 
> Yeah, that sounds plausible.
> <sarcasm off>
Click to expand...


Yes.

Post an unretouched photo. 

Of an imaginary person.


----------



## Plasmaball

bodecea said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Saint Nicholas come from? Come on lefties.....................Let's see your intelligence level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greek in Turkey....you are welcome.
Click to expand...


Notice she dropped this...what a loser.


----------



## bripat9643

Luddly Neddite said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's a painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you think they painted him to look white even though he was black?
> 
> Yeah, that sounds plausible.
> <sarcasm off>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Post an unretouched photo.
> 
> Of an imaginary person.
Click to expand...


I will right after you post a photo of anyone from the 3rd Century AD.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The rightwing nuts insist that black Americans must accept a white Santa,

and then they turn around and mock black Americans and call them divisive because they create and celebrate Kwanzaa.


----------



## bripat9643

bodecea said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Saint Nicholas come from? Come on lefties.....................Let's see your intelligence level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greek in Turkey....you are welcome.
Click to expand...


Where the hell is "Greek in Turkey?"


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Plasmaball said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Saint Nicholas come from? Come on lefties.....................Let's see your intelligence level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greek in Turkey....you are welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice she dropped this...what a loser.
Click to expand...


You are aware of Course that Greeks are WHITE?


----------



## Plasmaball

RetiredGySgt said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greek in Turkey....you are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice she dropped this...what a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are aware of Course that Greeks are WHITE?
Click to expand...

You are aware they are olive in skin color and given the time period he would be more olive skinned than anything.

Try again sgtfail?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

RetiredGySgt said:


> Explain slowly for me why saying Santa Claus is white or that Jesus is white is racist? Be VERY specific.
> 
> Don't forget that Saint Nick was white or that Jesus was either white or slightly off white.



It may or may not be racist but its certainly inaccurate. 

But its fox and the rw's so its okay.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

bripat9643 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you think they painted him to look white even though he was black?
> 
> Yeah, that sounds plausible.
> <sarcasm off>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Post an unretouched photo.
> 
> Of an imaginary person.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will right after you post a photo of anyone from the 3rd Century AD.
Click to expand...


Exactly the point.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Luddly Neddite said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain slowly for me why saying Santa Claus is white or that Jesus is white is racist? Be VERY specific.
> 
> Don't forget that Saint Nick was white or that Jesus was either white or slightly off white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may or may not be racist but its certainly inaccurate.
> 
> But its fox and the rw's so its okay.
Click to expand...


Ok since you chose to dog the question, explain why it is insane to say they are white?

I will remind you again that Saint Kick was a Greek, and Greeks are white. And that Jesus was born in Israel so was either white or off white.


----------



## SwimExpert

Black_Label said:


> This is truly nuts but goes to show how left and right wing networks conduct themselves.
> 
> On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired. On right wing networks like fox, they get a pat on the back and tell them to keep going with their racist remarks
> 
> Megyn Kelly doubles down on ?white Santa?: I did it for the kids | The Raw Story



I don't see what's "unprofessional" about it all.  Her comment about Jesus was stupid.  But not unprofessional.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> The rightwing nuts insist that black Americans must accept a white Santa,
> 
> and then they turn around and mock black Americans and call them divisive because they create and celebrate Kwanzaa.



Kwanzaa is the dumbest holiday ever invented.

It is a fact that Kwanzaa was invented in 1966 by a black radical FBI stooge, Ron Karenga  aka Dr. Maulana Karenga  founder of United Slaves, a violent nationalist rival to the Black Panthers. He was also a dupe of the FBI.

Karengas invented holiday is a nutty blend of schmaltzy 60s rhetoric, black racism and Marxism. The seven principles of Kwanzaa are the very same seven principles of the Symbionese Liberation Army.

In 1974, Patricia Hearst, kidnap victim-cum-SLA revolutionary, posed next to the banner of her alleged captors, a seven-headed cobra. Each snake head stood for one of the SLAs revolutionary principles: Umoja, Kujichagulia, Ujima, Ujamaa, Nia, Kuumba and Imani  the exact same seven principles of Kwanzaa.

Kwanzaa praises collectivism in every possible area of life  economics, work, personality, even litter removal. (Kuumba: Everyone should strive to improve the community and make it more beautiful.) It takes a village to raise a police snitch.

When Karenga was asked to distinguish Kawaida, the philosophy underlying Kwanzaa, from classical Marxism, he essentially said that, under Kawaida, we also hate whites. (Kawaida, Kwanzaa and Kuumba are also the only three Kardashian sisters not to have their own shows on the E! network.)

While taking the best of early Chinese and Cuban socialism  excluding, one hopes, the forced abortions, imprisonment of homosexuals and forced labor  Karenga said Kawaida practitioners believe ones racial identity determines life conditions, life chances and self-understanding. Theres an inclusive philosophy for you.


----------



## bripat9643

Luddly Neddite said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Post an unretouched photo.
> 
> Of an imaginary person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will right after you post a photo of anyone from the 3rd Century AD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly the point.
Click to expand...


The point is that you don't have a photo of St Nicholas so you can't know whether he was white?

We also don't have a photo of Joan of Arc or Leif Ericson.  Does that mean they could have been black?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

bripat9643 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will right after you post a photo of anyone from the 3rd Century AD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that you don't have a photo of St Nicholas so you can't know whether he was white?
> 
> We also don't have a photo of Joan of Arc or Leif Ericson.  Does that mean they could have been black?
Click to expand...


Where were they from?

They "could have been" just about any color you CHOOSE TO BELIEVE. 

What color is the Easter Bunny?

What a lot of to-do over nothing.


----------



## bripat9643

Luddly Neddite said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that you don't have a photo of St Nicholas so you can't know whether he was white?
> 
> We also don't have a photo of Joan of Arc or Leif Ericson.  Does that mean they could have been black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where were they from?
> 
> They "could have been" just about any color you CHOOSE TO BELIEVE.
> 
> What color is the Easter Bunny?
> 
> What a lot of to-do over nothing.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  They couldn't have been any color.  St Nicholas was a Greek.  They are Caucasians, especially in the 3rd Century AD.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rightwing nuts insist that black Americans must accept a white Santa,
> 
> and then they turn around and mock black Americans and call them divisive because they create and celebrate Kwanzaa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwanzaa is the dumbest holiday ever invented.
> 
> It is a fact that Kwanzaa was invented in 1966 by a black radical FBI stooge, Ron Karenga  aka Dr. Maulana Karenga  founder of United Slaves, a violent nationalist rival to the Black Panthers. He was also a dupe of the FBI.
> 
> Karengas invented holiday is a nutty blend of schmaltzy 60s rhetoric, black racism and Marxism. The seven principles of Kwanzaa are the very same seven principles of the Symbionese Liberation Army.
> 
> In 1974, Patricia Hearst, kidnap victim-cum-SLA revolutionary, posed next to the banner of her alleged captors, a seven-headed cobra. Each snake head stood for one of the SLAs revolutionary principles: Umoja, Kujichagulia, Ujima, Ujamaa, Nia, Kuumba and Imani  the exact same seven principles of Kwanzaa.
> 
> Kwanzaa praises collectivism in every possible area of life  economics, work, personality, even litter removal. (Kuumba: Everyone should strive to improve the community and make it more beautiful.) It takes a village to raise a police snitch.
> 
> When Karenga was asked to distinguish Kawaida, the philosophy underlying Kwanzaa, from classical Marxism, he essentially said that, under Kawaida, we also hate whites. (Kawaida, Kwanzaa and Kuumba are also the only three Kardashian sisters not to have their own shows on the E! network.)
> 
> While taking the best of early Chinese and Cuban socialism  excluding, one hopes, the forced abortions, imprisonment of homosexuals and forced labor  Karenga said Kawaida practitioners believe ones racial identity determines life conditions, life chances and self-understanding. Theres an inclusive philosophy for you.
Click to expand...


I rest my case.


----------



## Rozman

I like the new evening lineup that FOX has now.
I used to split my time between MSNBC and FOX but no longer.I'm done with the WH propaganda
machine over at MSLSD.


----------



## NYcarbineer

That she would CARE that black folks might want their Santa to be black is what makes her racist.

Santa Claus is not patented or trademarked as a white imaginary figure, as far as I know.


----------



## Plasmaball

RetiredGySgt said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain slowly for me why saying Santa Claus is white or that Jesus is white is racist? Be VERY specific.
> 
> Don't forget that Saint Nick was white or that Jesus was either white or slightly off white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may or may not be racist but its certainly inaccurate.
> 
> But its fox and the rw's so its okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok since you chose to dog the question, explain why it is insane to say they are white?
> 
> I will remind you again that Saint Kick was a Greek, and Greeks are white. And that Jesus was born in Israel so was either white or off white.
Click to expand...


Trying hard to fail harder huh.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The best of Megynecology Kelly:

News Corpse » Megyn Kelly Lies To Jay Leno: ?I?m Not One Of The Opinion Hosts At Fox News?:


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tank said:


> For sure the Elf's are white, no way black Elf's are going to work that hard



then they must have been Mexicans....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Luddly Neddite said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was being sarcastic??? THIS is the new defense?
> 
> Then why is she defending it?
> 
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defense? of WHAT?
> 
> stating the truth and facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, Vox, both Santa and Jesus/God are imaginary creatures.
> 
> *Santa does not bring your presents down the chimney* and there is no one waiting for you on a cloud in heaven.
> 
> Jeeeez.
Click to expand...


thanx Lud....you just ruined it for me....


----------



## blackhawk

I can only say one thing to all the poor little lefties trying so desperately to turn this into a Martin Bashir type controversy bless your heart. Those in the South know what it means.


----------



## Sarah G

NYcarbineer said:


> That she would CARE that black folks might want their Santa to be black is what makes her racist.
> 
> Santa Claus is not patented or trademarked as a white imaginary figure, as far as I know.



She was also being very careful about any kids who may be up at 10:00 at night watching her political news program.  Don't worry kids, Santa is still White, it is what it is ..

Their whacky theories don't seem well thought out ever but this was pulled out of their very White butts, it seems.


----------



## Harry Dresden

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You nutjob liberals get mad when someone just points out FACTS in your face.
> 
> Santa Claus is a European, "white" creation....deal with it. Making up different color Santas to make yourselves feel important and better about your pathetic lives is hilarious.Waaahhh...you feel inferior because "dey ain't no black Santa fo u."
> 
> Oh, it's a bigger laugh seeing you scumbags claiming the Egyptians and Jews (Jesus) are black. You're nutjobs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus isn't real...but...the saint he is based on was a Greek living in what is now Turkey.
> 
> But it is funny how you want to fight for a "white" Santa (imaginary guy) while making fun of those who would like THEIR imaginary guy look more like themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dude looks white to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I believe Greeks are considered to be white people.
Click to expand...


looks like he is kinda brown....sure he aint Mexican?.....


----------



## NYcarbineer

Megyn Kelly is what you get for a political commentator when you let women wear miniskirts to job interviews.


----------



## Harry Dresden

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Saint Nicholas come from? Come on lefties.....................Let's see your intelligence level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greek in Turkey....you are welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where the hell is "Greek in Turkey?"
Click to expand...


a Greek having sex with a Turk?....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Luddly Neddite said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that you don't have a photo of St Nicholas so you can't know whether he was white?
> 
> We also don't have a photo of Joan of Arc or Leif Ericson.  Does that mean they could have been black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where were they from?
> 
> They "could have been" just about any color you CHOOSE TO BELIEVE.
> 
> *What color is the Easter Bunny?*
> 
> What a lot of to-do over nothing.
Click to expand...

the one i saw was White.....gave me a Colored Egg....


----------



## LoneLaugher

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wingnuts know this is why she's pissed, don't you?  They talked her into saying that stupid stuff and she's embarrassed now.
> 
> I hope she goes back to her own brand of reporting.  She was much better before.  If she listens to Fox handlers, we're going to get Sean Hannity lite.  They just replaced him with her because people like her better than him.
> 
> We'll see if she can stand her ground with these idiots.  I hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, you're one of the nicest people on this board but I think that's giving her a lot of credit.
> 
> Yes, there was that one time when she called idiot Rove on his declaration that Mittens had won.
> 
> About the nativity, she said she shouldn't have to drive her kids around, looking for a nativity behind beer cans when, if FACT, there's a live nativity just outside her building. Little animals, freezing their butts off cuz that's the christian thing to do.
> 
> I think she's just another Fox ditz following the orders of her boss -
Click to expand...


Nice commode!


----------



## Wry Catcher

Katzndogz said:


> Sammy Davis Jr. was a Jewish Convert.    Had he been Ethiopian, he might have been born of Jewish blood, but he wasn't.



Reading the OP and my comment in context - not in your usual bigoted framework - where did I imply Sammy Davis, Jr. was "born of Jewish blood"?


----------



## LoneLaugher

RetiredGySgt said:


> Explain slowly for me why saying Santa Claus is white or that Jesus is white is racist? Be VERY specific.
> 
> Don't forget that Saint Nick was white or that Jesus was either white or slightly off white.



Saying Santa Claus is white or that Jesus was white.....is not racist.

What makes you think it is racist?

What is "off white" when it comes to skin color?

Are Americans "off white"? I think we are.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Redfish said:


> Kelley made a dumb statement.   But who in the public eye has not?
> 
> "57 states"
> "corpseman"
> "what difference does it make"
> "ah ain't no ways tarred"



Reports that say that something hasnt happened are always interesting to me, because, as we know, there are known knowns; there are things we know that we know, Rumsfeld said. There are known unknowns. That is to say, there are things that we now know we dont know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we do not know we dont know.


----------



## Stephanie

the war on women by liberals rages on and on 

Don Lemon: Santa is Black 
[ame=http://youtu.be/QnCQFFRhDxA]Don Lemon: Santa is Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vox

tinydancer said:


> Where did Saint Nicholas come from? Come on lefties.....................Let's see your intelligence level.



well, I was told by kidrocks yesterday that Greeks are Latin and therefore they are not white.

this unbelievable stupidity is worth putting it as a signature


----------



## Vox

Luddly Neddite said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was being sarcastic??? THIS is the new defense?
> 
> Then why is she defending it?
> 
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defense? of WHAT?
> 
> stating the truth and facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, Vox, both Santa and Jesus/God are imaginary creatures.
> 
> Santa does not bring your presents down the chimney and there is no one waiting for you on a cloud in heaven.
> 
> Jeeeez.
Click to expand...


don't know about American Santa as it is already adaptation by Protestants of Saint Nicholas, but neither Jesus Christ nor Saint Nicholas, Bishop of Myra are "imaginary", but quite real and racially they  both are white.


----------



## Vox

bodecea said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> leftard ignorant idiots still stubbornly "offended" by the pure fact that 1st century Jew and 4th century Greek were White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to white people until recently.  And some would still say Jews (Semites) aren't white.
Click to expand...

*
leftard ignorance is limitless* 

The Major Divisions of the Human Race
Most anthropologists recognize 3 or 4 basic races of man in existence today. These races can be further subdivided into as many as 30 subgroups.

Ethnographic division into races from Meyers Konversationslexikon of 1885-90 is listing:

*Caucasian races (Aryans, Hamites, Semites)*
Mongolian races (northern Mongolian, Chinese and Indo-Chinese, Japanese and Korean, Tibetan, Malayan, Polynesian, Maori, Micronesian, Eskimo, American Indian),
Negroid races (African, Hottentots, Melanesians/Papua, &#8220;Negrito&#8221;, Australian Aborigine, Dravidians, Sinhalese)

Caucasian:
Skull: Dolicephalic(Long-Head),High forehead,Little supraobital development.
Face: Mainly Leptoproscopic( Narrow)Sometimes Meso- or even Euryproscopic, Neither Facial nor alveolar prognathism occurs except among some archaic peoples.
Nose:Long,narrow,high in both root and bridge.

Mongoloid:
Skull: High incidence of Brachycephaly(Short Round Head)
American Indians while Mongoloid are often Dolicephalic.
Foreheads slightly lower than that of the Caucasoid.
No Supraobital development.
Face: Wide and short, projecting cheek bones, Prognathism rare. Shovel shaped incisors common especialy in Asia.
Nose: Mesorine(Low and Broad in both root and bridge.

Negroid:
Skull: usually Dolicephalic, a small minority are Brachycephalic.
Forehead most often high, little supraobital development.
Face: Leproscopic (to a much lesser degree than the Caucasion), Prognathism common in most Negro populations.
Nose: Low & broad in root and bridge with characteristic depression at root.

Another popular division recognizes 4 major races
The world population can be divided into 4 major races, namely white/Caucasian, Mongoloid/Asian, Negroid/Black, and Australoid. This is based on a racial classification made by Carleton S. Coon in 1962


----------



## Black_Label

blackhawk said:


> I can only say one thing to all the poor little lefties trying so desperately to turn this into a Martin Bashir type controversy bless your heart. Those in the South know what it means.



This is the difference between those on the left and the right wing scum.

Bashir makes a metaphor and the right wing propaganda machine and their sheep go absoutly ballistic in faux outrage, but MSNBC are a legitimate network at let him go.

Kelly says likely the dumbest and most outrageous thing in cable news history and she isn't fired, on the contrary gets a pat on the back and doubles down on her stupidity. 

This is another example of how those on the left hold their people accountable, while the right wing filth praise those that are fellow scumbags.


----------



## Stephanie

Black_Label said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only say one thing to all the poor little lefties trying so desperately to turn this into a Martin Bashir type controversy bless your heart. Those in the South know what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the difference between those on the left and the right wing scum.
> 
> Bashir makes a metaphor and the right wing propaganda machine and their sheep go absoutly ballistic in faux outrage, but MSNBC are a legitimate network at let him go.
> 
> Kelly says likely the dumbest and most outrageous thing in cable news history and she isn't fired, on the contrary gets a pat on the back and doubles down on her stupidity.
> 
> This is another example of how those on the left hold their people accountable, while the right wing filth praise those that are fellow scumbags.
Click to expand...


you need some cheese 
and there is NO comparison to what Kelly said and that vile man Bashir said


----------



## tinydancer

Wry Catcher said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy Davis Jr. was a Jewish Convert.    Had he been Ethiopian, he might have been born of Jewish blood, but he wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading the OP and my comment in context - not in your usual bigoted framework - where did I imply Sammy Davis, Jr. was "born of Jewish blood"?
Click to expand...


He converted. I'm not getting the problem here. Am I missing something?


----------



## tinydancer

Black_Label said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only say one thing to all the poor little lefties trying so desperately to turn this into a Martin Bashir type controversy bless your heart. Those in the South know what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the difference between those on the left and the right wing scum.
> 
> Bashir makes a metaphor and the right wing propaganda machine and their sheep go absoutly ballistic in faux outrage, but MSNBC are a legitimate network at let him go.
> 
> Kelly says likely the dumbest and most outrageous thing in cable news history and she isn't fired, on the contrary gets a pat on the back and doubles down on her stupidity.
> 
> This is another example of how those on the left hold their people accountable, while the right wing filth praise those that are fellow scumbags.
Click to expand...


A metaphor? 

Ok you whack job. Explain to me and others how Bashirs fuck up was a metaphor?

I can't wait.


----------



## blackhawk

Stephanie said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only say one thing to all the poor little lefties trying so desperately to turn this into a Martin Bashir type controversy bless your heart. Those in the South know what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the difference between those on the left and the right wing scum.
> 
> Bashir makes a metaphor and the right wing propaganda machine and their sheep go absoutly ballistic in faux outrage, but MSNBC are a legitimate network at let him go.
> 
> Kelly says likely the dumbest and most outrageous thing in cable news history and she isn't fired, on the contrary gets a pat on the back and doubles down on her stupidity.
> 
> This is another example of how those on the left hold their people accountable, while the right wing filth praise those that are fellow scumbags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you need some cheese
> and there is NO comparison to what Kelly said and that vile man Bashir said
Click to expand...

As I said bless your heart BL.


----------



## tinydancer

Black_Label said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only say one thing to all the poor little lefties trying so desperately to turn this into a Martin Bashir type controversy bless your heart. Those in the South know what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the difference between those on the left and the right wing scum.
> 
> Bashir makes a metaphor and the right wing propaganda machine and their sheep go absoutly ballistic in faux outrage, but MSNBC are a legitimate network at let him go.
> 
> Kelly says likely the dumbest and most outrageous thing in cable news history and she isn't fired, on the contrary gets a pat on the back and doubles down on her stupidity.
> 
> This is another example of how those on the left hold their people accountable, while the right wing filth praise those that are fellow scumbags.
Click to expand...


Want it you got it. Everyone should shit in Michelle Obamas mouth. Is that what you want?

You can crap in Palins mouth. That's what this guy says is acceptable. So lets all call for everyone to shit in Michelles mouth. Hey why we are at it. Let's shit in the girls mouths too.

Now I almost barfed typing that, but that's what you want. To debase us. It's not right. And I won't have it on any board I'm posting on. 

Its wrong. It is beyond wrong.


----------



## tinydancer

There has to be a line that some know you can't cross. It's called being decent.


----------



## TheShinyOne

What is the most lofty, philosophical and altogether intelligent sounding way I can tell someone to go eat shit?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bashir was vile, while Kelly is merely specious.

Not too worry, guys.  Keep it in reality, huh.


----------



## Black_Label

Stephanie said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only say one thing to all the poor little lefties trying so desperately to turn this into a Martin Bashir type controversy bless your heart. Those in the South know what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the difference between those on the left and the right wing scum.
> 
> Bashir makes a metaphor and the right wing propaganda machine and their sheep go absoutly ballistic in faux outrage, but MSNBC are a legitimate network at let him go.
> 
> Kelly says likely the dumbest and most outrageous thing in cable news history and she isn't fired, on the contrary gets a pat on the back and doubles down on her stupidity.
> 
> This is another example of how those on the left hold their people accountable, while the right wing filth praise those that are fellow scumbags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you need some cheese
> and there is NO comparison to what Kelly said and that vile man Bashir said
Click to expand...


I agree, Bashir's comment was truthful for how disgusting Palin is, Kelly's comment is downright insane and racist.

Baldwin got fired simply for calling a paparazzi a fag, Kelly went into insane mode with likely the most racist comments ever, and not a single right winger steps up to hold her accountable to be fired.


----------



## blackhawk

One more time for all the lefties trying to make this into something it's not bless your heart.


----------



## LoneLaugher

tinydancer said:


> There has to be a line that some know you can't cross. It's called being decent.



Walk the walk, please.


----------



## Amelia

Black_Label said:


> This is truly nuts but goes to show how left and right wing networks conduct themselves.
> 
> On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired. On right wing networks like fox, they get a pat on the back and tell them to keep going with their racist remarks
> 
> Megyn Kelly doubles down on ?white Santa?: I did it for the kids | The Raw Story





"On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired."


----------



## Dot Com

Black_Label said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the difference between those on the left and the right wing scum.
> 
> Bashir makes a metaphor and the right wing propaganda machine and their sheep go absoutly ballistic in faux outrage, but MSNBC are a legitimate network at let him go.
> 
> Kelly says likely the dumbest and most outrageous thing in cable news history and she isn't fired, on the contrary gets a pat on the back and doubles down on her stupidity.
> 
> This is another example of how those on the left hold their people accountable, while the right wing filth praise those that are fellow scumbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need some cheese
> and there is NO comparison to what Kelly said and that vile man Bashir said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, Bashir's comment was truthful for how disgusting Palin is, Kelly's comment is downright insane and racist.
> 
> Baldwin got fired simply for calling a paparazzi a fag, Kelly went into insane mode with likely the most racist comments ever, and not a single right winger steps up to hold her accountable to be fired.
Click to expand...


it is a sad commentary on Murdoch/Talil TV and those who watch them (the 21% of America that votes Repub  )


----------



## JakeStarkey

Black_Label said:


> I agree, Bashir's comment was truthful for how disgusting Palin is, Kelly's comment is downright insane and racist.
> 
> Baldwin got fired simply for calling a paparazzi a fag, Kelly went into insane mode with likely the most racist comments ever, and not a single right winger steps up to hold her accountable to be fired.



Oh, cow pucky, dude.  Bashir is a foul sunuvabuck and got hammered righteously.  Kelly is simply a silly twit who is twitting foolishly. Stupid, sure.  Racist, don't think so.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dec 14 2013 643 est

Happy to report Santa is still white


----------



## blackhawk

I would just like to remind everyone the highly liberal MSNBC did not fire Bashir over his highly disgusting Palin comment he resigned outside of his having to apologize MSNBC took no action against him at all. In fact they tried their damndest to avoid doing anything and I will submit to if they had not fired Baldwin for breaking liberal doctrine and making his anti gay slur which in turn put the spotlight back on Bashir and the lack of action taken against him he would still be there.


----------



## LoneLaugher

blackhawk said:


> I would just like to remind everyone the highly liberal MSNBC did not fire Bashir over his highly disgusting Palin comment he resigned outside of his having to apologize MSNBC took no action against him at all. In fact they tried their damndest to avoid doing anything and I will submit to if they had not fired Baldwin for breaking liberal doctrine and making his anti gay slur which in turn put the spotlight back on Bashir and the lack of action taken against him he would still be there.



You submit that, huh? Cool.


----------



## blackhawk

LoneLaugher said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to remind everyone the highly liberal MSNBC did not fire Bashir over his highly disgusting Palin comment he resigned outside of his having to apologize MSNBC took no action against him at all. In fact they tried their damndest to avoid doing anything and I will submit to if they had not fired Baldwin for breaking liberal doctrine and making his anti gay slur which in turn put the spotlight back on Bashir and the lack of action taken against him he would still be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You submit that, huh? Cool.
Click to expand...

Glad you think so.


----------



## Amelia

blackhawk said:


> I would just like to remind everyone the highly liberal MSNBC did not fire Bashir over his highly disgusting Palin comment he resigned outside of his having to apologize MSNBC took no action against him at all. In fact they tried their damndest to avoid doing anything and I will submit to if they had not fired Baldwin for breaking liberal doctrine and making his anti gay slur which in turn put the spotlight back on Bashir and the lack of action taken against him he would still be there.




Indeed.

If Baldwin hadn't made such a good point about him being fired for ordinary everyday crudity on his day off, while Bashir was still employed after his extraordinarily vicious remarks on the air, Bashir's apology would have been deemed more than enough.  No reason to think they'd even have asked for an apology.  

But Baldwin didn't take his firing lying down and so MSNBC was on the hot seat.


----------



## boedicca

Kelly's comments are historically accurate.  Santa Claus originated as Sinterklaas in Northern Europe (Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany and Austria).    It is highly doubtful that the medieval people who celebrated Sinterklaas didn't view him as being physically similar to themselves....WHITE PEOPLE.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Who cares, you racists on both sides of the argument?


----------



## blackhawk

Amelia said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to remind everyone the highly liberal MSNBC did not fire Bashir over his highly disgusting Palin comment he resigned outside of his having to apologize MSNBC took no action against him at all. In fact they tried their damndest to avoid doing anything and I will submit to if they had not fired Baldwin for breaking liberal doctrine and making his anti gay slur which in turn put the spotlight back on Bashir and the lack of action taken against him he would still be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> If Baldwin hadn't made such a good point about him being fired for ordinary everyday crudity on his day off, while Bashir was still employed after his extraordinarily vicious remarks on the air, Bashir's apology would have been deemed more than enough.  No reason to think they'd even have asked for an apology.
> 
> But Baldwin didn't take his firing lying down and so MSNBC was on the hot seat.
Click to expand...


Not only that Bashir's comments were scripted this was part of a commentary he was doing which means more than one person at the network had to see that and sign off on it.


----------



## SwimExpert

Vox said:


> ......



Are you kidding me?  Anything on this subject published in the 19th century is helplessly out of date.  The race and ethnicity ideas of those time have been routinely dismissed.  Oh, and here's a pro tip:  Anything that invokes reference to an "Aryan" race cannot be taken seriously.


----------



## boedicca

SwimExpert said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  Anything on this subject published in the 19th century is helplessly out of date.  The race and ethnicity ideas of those time have been routinely dismissed.  Oh, and here's a pro tip:  Anything that invokes reference to an "Aryan" race cannot be taken seriously.
Click to expand...




You are a racist idiot.


----------



## SwimExpert

boedicca said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  Anything on this subject published in the 19th century is helplessly out of date.  The race and ethnicity ideas of those time have been routinely dismissed.  Oh, and here's a pro tip:  Anything that invokes reference to an "Aryan" race cannot be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist idiot.
Click to expand...


o_0  How so?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Seriously?  Its like you liberals can't take a joke. Since when have you ever heard any black people caring what color Santa or Jesus was? They are who they are, anyone who has their head so firmly entrenched in their backside making this a race issue is pathetic. 

Can we not go a day without someone trying to racebait?


----------



## candycorn

I just found out on the other thread that Saddam Hussein was white.  Wow.


----------



## TemplarKormac

candycorn said:


> I just found out on the other thread that Saddam Hussein was white.  Wow.



Is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## LoneLaugher

TemplarKormac said:


> Seriously?  Its like you liberals can't take a joke. Since when have you ever heard any black people caring what color Santa or Jesus was? They are who they are, anyone who has their head so firmly entrenched their backside making this a race issue is pathetic.
> 
> Can we not go a day without someone trying to racebait?



You seem to be confused regarding who is at fault here.


----------



## Sarah G

TemplarKormac said:


> Seriously?  Its like you liberals can't take a joke. Since when have you ever heard any black people caring what color Santa or Jesus was? They are who they are, anyone who has their head so firmly entrenched their backside making this a race issue is pathetic.
> 
> Can we not go a day without someone trying to racebait?



Oh, now it was a joke.  

Good grief.

The reason she's pissed is that she now looks like a joke after that rough attempt at disrespecting Lefties.  She is the one that looks like the joke.


----------



## candycorn

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out on the other thread that Saddam Hussein was white.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be funny?
Click to expand...


The lengths the right wing loons are going to to insist that Jesus was white is, in fact, hilarious.  The man was Palestinian.  Could care less about Santa...but the Jesus insistence is pretty remarkable...

I wonder if Hannity had made such a ridiculous conclusion about Jesus's race...would he be tossed under the bus?  I know you guys are courting the Women's vote and I suppose going to the mat for Ms. Kelly is part of it but wow...


----------



## LoneLaugher

Really. She was not joking. She was accusing. Period.


----------



## candycorn

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Its like you liberals can't take a joke. Since when have you ever heard any black people caring what color Santa or Jesus was? They are who they are, anyone who has their head so firmly entrenched their backside making this a race issue is pathetic.
> 
> Can we not go a day without someone trying to racebait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now it was a joke.
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> The reason she's pissed is that she now looks like a joke after that rough attempt at disrespecting Lefties.  She is the one that looks like the joke.
Click to expand...


Her job is secure.
Her reputation is probably in need of serious repair.


----------



## TemplarKormac

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Its like you liberals can't take a joke. Since when have you ever heard any black people caring what color Santa or Jesus was? They are who they are, anyone who has their head so firmly entrenched their backside making this a race issue is pathetic.
> 
> Can we not go a day without someone trying to racebait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be confused regarding who is at fault here.
Click to expand...


Nobody except for racebaiters who go ballistic at the very mention of race. Kind of ironic they would target Megyn Kelly when she had the gall to poke fun at Ms. Harris (?) insinuation that Santa should be replaced by a penguin.

This black liberal victim mentality is getting out of hand. What on Earth are they the victims of but their own arrogance?


----------



## TemplarKormac

LoneLaugher said:


> Really. She was not joking. She was accusing. Period.



Perhaps you wouldn't mind quoting the accusation then?


----------



## TemplarKormac

candycorn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Its like you liberals can't take a joke. Since when have you ever heard any black people caring what color Santa or Jesus was? They are who they are, anyone who has their head so firmly entrenched their backside making this a race issue is pathetic.
> 
> Can we not go a day without someone trying to racebait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now it was a joke.
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> The reason she's pissed is that she now looks like a joke after that rough attempt at disrespecting Lefties.  She is the one that looks like the joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her job is secure.
> Her reputation is probably in need of serious repair.
Click to expand...


Your perception of reality perhaps, not her reputation.


----------



## SwimExpert

TemplarKormac said:


> Seriously?  Its like you liberals can't take a joke. Since when have you ever heard any black people caring what color Santa or Jesus was? They are who they are, anyone who has their head so firmly entrenched in their backside making this a race issue is pathetic.
> 
> Can we not go a day without someone trying to racebait?


----------



## TemplarKormac

SwimExpert said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Its like you liberals can't take a joke. Since when have you ever heard any black people caring what color Santa or Jesus was? They are who they are, anyone who has their head so firmly entrenched in their backside making this a race issue is pathetic.
> 
> Can we not go a day without someone trying to racebait?
Click to expand...


You have to be overly sensitive about race to turn a mythical figure and the Savior of all mankind into a color that matches your skin. Frankly, I wouldn't care what color they were. Jesus would still be my Lord and Savior. Santa black or white would be a symbol of the holidays.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Really, why make an issue out of out of it, unless there is an agenda to be had?


----------



## LoneLaugher

TemplarKormac said:


> Really, why make an issue out of out of it, unless there is an agenda to be had?



Have you read Harris' essay? 

An issue was made of it......but not by her.


----------



## JakeStarkey

She does know what she is doing.  Fromwikipedia, "Fox News projected that Obama would win a second term after part of the results had been released. In response to Karl Rove's opposition to this projection, Kelly asked Rove, "Is this just math that you do as a Republican to make yourself feel better? Or is this real?" 
Jump up ^ Dowd, Maureen (November 10, 2012). "Romney Is President". New York Times. Retrieved November 29, 2012.


----------



## blackhawk

We need to be more understanding of the reaction of the far left on this remember it has the has the three words that sends them from their normal insanity to off the charts insanity FOX, black, and white this combination sends them to a place where common sense and rational thinking no longer apply.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Blackhawk just shared with us how he thinks, talking to the guy in the mirror.


----------



## protectionist

Luddly Neddite said:


> Typical of the rw's to get their panties in a bunch over a pair of imaginary creatures. And, Kelly - brainless ditz - she'll probably get a raise over this latest pretend battle in the non-existent war on xmas. Remember, the name of the game is ratings. That's all this is about and the rw sheeples are falling for it.
> 
> Why don't you all get on down to WalMart and show us what you really believe the meaning of xmas is.



Kelly is not_ 'brainless"_. She is an attorney with a Doctorate in Law, from the prestigious Albany Law School, in Albany, NY (the capitol of the state of New York), and the oldest  independent law school in the United States. It was founded in 1851.   And your highest level of education is >>> ?

PS - would you mind sharing with us what you see as _"misinformation" _on Fox News (3 examples, if you please)


----------



## Katzndogz

I am so gratified to see the left still gnashing teeth over this.

And

Santa is still white.


----------



## LoneLaugher

protectionist said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical of the rw's to get their panties in a bunch over a pair of imaginary creatures. And, Kelly - brainless ditz - she'll probably get a raise over this latest pretend battle in the non-existent war on xmas. Remember, the name of the game is ratings. That's all this is about and the rw sheeples are falling for it.
> 
> Why don't you all get on down to WalMart and show us what you really believe the meaning of xmas is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is not_ 'brainless"_. She is an attorney with a Doctorate in Law, from the prestigious Albany Law School, in Albany, NY (the capitol of the state of New York), and the oldest  independent law school in the United States. It was founded in 1851.   And your highest level of education is >>> ?
Click to expand...


That looked like a 4th grader's book report.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Katzndogz said:


> I am so gratified to see the left still gnashing teeth over this.
> 
> And
> 
> Santa is still white.



Gnashing teeth? Is that what you perceive we are doing?


----------



## TemplarKormac

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, why make an issue out of out of it, unless there is an agenda to be had?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read Harris' essay?
> 
> An issue was made of it......but not by her.
Click to expand...


You're evading me. What accusations were made by Kelly?


----------



## blackhawk

JakeStarkey said:


> Blackhawk just shared with us how he thinks, talking to the guy in the mirror.



Jake just shared with us doesn't think at all a Slate writer writes a article about Santa Claus and penguins Kelly has some fun with it on her show there are some silly comments about what race Santa and Jesus are and the far left here tries to make this into some major scandal calling that off the charts insane is a pretty accurate description.


----------



## protectionist

LoneLaugher said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical of the rw's to get their panties in a bunch over a pair of imaginary creatures. And, Kelly - brainless ditz - she'll probably get a raise over this latest pretend battle in the non-existent war on xmas. Remember, the name of the game is ratings. That's all this is about and the rw sheeples are falling for it.
> 
> Why don't you all get on down to WalMart and show us what you really believe the meaning of xmas is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is not_ 'brainless"_. She is an attorney with a Doctorate in Law, from the prestigious Albany Law School, in Albany, NY (the capitol of the state of New York), and the oldest  independent law school in the United States. It was founded in 1851.   And your highest level of education is >>> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That looked like a 4th grader's book report.
Click to expand...


WHAT _"looked like a 4th grader's book report"_ ?


----------



## TemplarKormac

LoneLaugher said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so gratified to see the left still gnashing teeth over this.
> 
> And
> 
> Santa is still white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnashing teeth? Is that what you perceive we are doing?
Click to expand...


Each time you scream 'RACIST!' at the top of your lungs, yes.


----------



## Katzndogz

LoneLaugher said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so gratified to see the left still gnashing teeth over this.
> 
> And
> 
> Santa is still white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnashing teeth? Is that what you perceive we are doing?
Click to expand...


Isn't it obvious that's what liberals are doing?  Megyn Kelly was practically preening over the liberal attacks to her response that Santa Clause now be a giant penguin.  No.  Not practically.  She was preening and gloated that she was big enough to be a target.    Her viewership has increased quite a bit over this liberal made up flap.


----------



## SwimExpert

TemplarKormac said:


> You have to be overly sensitive about race to turn a mythical figure and the Savior of all mankind into a color that matches your skin.



Eh, I don't know.  I think it's natural that absent anything else, cultures would develop a default perception of Jesus that resembled themselves.  That's how the European image of Jesus arose in the first place.


----------



## Luissa

boedicca said:


> Kelly's comments are historically accurate.  Santa Claus originated as Sinterklaas in Northern Europe (Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany and Austria).    It is highly doubtful that the medieval people who celebrated Sinterklaas didn't view him as being physically similar to themselves....WHITE PEOPLE.




The problem is Kelly missed the point of the article. Santa today is a made up being with elves. He could be anything you want him to be. 

"Of course, since we created Santa, we can certainly change him however wed likeand we have, many times over. Like the holiday itself, Santa has long since been extracted from his religious roots, even if the name St. Nicholas still gets thrown around. Our current design takes inspiration from multiple sources, including Washington Irvings 1809 description of St. Nick riding jollily among the tree tops, or over the roofs of the houses, now and then drawing forth magnificent presents from his breeches pockets, and dropping them down the chimnies of his favourites. When Clement Clarke Moore published A Visit from St. Nicholas in 1823, the old man was described and illustrated as a plump but elfin figure. Since then, Santa has been redesigned and re-appropriated to push everything from soda to war."

Kelly should have just let it go. The author had a valid point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneLaugher

TemplarKormac said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so gratified to see the left still gnashing teeth over this.
> 
> And
> 
> Santa is still white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnashing teeth? Is that what you perceive we are doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Each time you scream 'RACIST!' at the top of your lungs, yes.
Click to expand...


I have never done that. Why are you suggesting that I have? 

I did recently tell a customer to fuck off, though. It seems I get one every year.  I provide a swimsuit calendar that my customers can hang in their shops. They are very popular. The 2014 edition has a black chick for the December model. 

One of the guys told me he loved it...except for December. He couldn't stand to look at the ****** for a whole month, so he would tear her off and look at November for two. 

I told him to fuck off and took the calendar back. He needs a new supplier. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Luissa

TemplarKormac said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Its like you liberals can't take a joke. Since when have you ever heard any black people caring what color Santa or Jesus was? They are who they are, anyone who has their head so firmly entrenched in their backside making this a race issue is pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Can we not go a day without someone trying to racebait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be overly sensitive about race to turn a mythical figure and the Savior of all mankind into a color that matches your skin. Frankly, I wouldn't care what color they were. Jesus would still be my Lord and Savior. Santa black or white would be a symbol of the holidays.
Click to expand...



Would you say that to Christians who present him as pale and with blue eyes? 
I doubt it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwimExpert

protectionist said:


> Kelly is not_ 'brainless"_. She is an attorney with a Doctorate in Law, from the prestigious Albany Law School, in Albany, NY (the capitol of the state of New York), and the oldest  independent law school in the United States. It was founded in 1851.   And your highest level of education is >>> ?
> 
> PS - would you mind sharing with us what you see as _"misinformation" _on Fox News (3 examples, if you please)



Then again, Joe Biden has a JD also.  I'm not really sold on him being too bright.


----------



## LoneLaugher

SwimExpert said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is not_ 'brainless"_. She is an attorney with a Doctorate in Law, from the prestigious Albany Law School, in Albany, NY (the capitol of the state of New York), and the oldest  independent law school in the United States. It was founded in 1851.   And your highest level of education is >>> ?
> 
> PS - would you mind sharing with us what you see as _"misinformation" _on Fox News (3 examples, if you please)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, Joe Biden has a JD also.  I'm not really sold on him being too bright.
Click to expand...


Did that dude ask for 3 examples of FOX News misinforming people?


----------



## protectionist

SwimExpert said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be overly sensitive about race to turn a mythical figure and the Savior of all mankind into a color that matches your skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I don't know.  I think it's natural that absent anything else, cultures would develop a default perception of Jesus that resembled themselves.  That's how the European image of Jesus arose in the first place.
Click to expand...


*FALSE!*  The white, Caucasian image of Jesus Christ is from thousands of drawings and paintings done by hundreds of ancient artists, living in various locations, during the years of Jesus' life, just as the image of George Washington is shown to us today from the same way, also in the years before the invention of photography.


----------



## protectionist

LoneLaugher said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is not_ 'brainless"_. She is an attorney with a Doctorate in Law, from the prestigious Albany Law School, in Albany, NY (the capitol of the state of New York), and the oldest  independent law school in the United States. It was founded in 1851.   And your highest level of education is >>> ?
> 
> PS - would you mind sharing with us what you see as _"misinformation" _on Fox News (3 examples, if you please)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, Joe Biden has a JD also.  I'm not really sold on him being too bright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that dude ask for 3 examples of FOX News misinforming people?
Click to expand...


Yup!  That's what I asked for.  You got'm ?


----------



## LoneLaugher

protectionist said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, Joe Biden has a JD also.  I'm not really sold on him being too bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that dude ask for 3 examples of FOX News misinforming people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup!  That's what I asked for.  You got'm ?
Click to expand...


That was a serious request? As in......you don't think there are three examples of FOX News passing on misinformation?


----------



## ScienceRocks

If the world had just a little less butt hurt it would be a better place.

Who cares? If someone wants santa to be black, well they can imagine him as such.


----------



## protectionist

LoneLaugher said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did that dude ask for 3 examples of FOX News misinforming people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!  That's what I asked for.  You got'm ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a serious request? As in......you don't think there are three examples of FOX News passing on misinformation?
Click to expand...


I didn't say there are or are not. I'm simply asking YOU (who claims there are) to produce them here and now. And we've been waiting for well over an hour now.  From 9:38 PM.  Tick Tock.


----------



## LoneLaugher

protectionist said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!  That's what I asked for.  You got'm ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a serious request? As in......you don't think there are three examples of FOX News passing on misinformation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say there are or are not. I'm simply asking YOU (who claims there are) to produce them here and now. And we've been waiting for well over an hour now.
> Tick Tock.
Click to expand...


Do you think there are?


----------



## protectionist

LoneLaugher said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a serious request? As in......you don't think there are three examples of FOX News passing on misinformation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say there are or are not. I'm simply asking YOU (who claims there are) to produce them here and now. And we've been waiting for well over an hour now.
> Tick Tock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think there are?
Click to expand...


I'm asking YOU, Lone Laugher. (hour and 17 minutes now)


----------



## LoneLaugher

protectionist said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say there are or are not. I'm simply asking YOU (who claims there are) to produce them here and now. And we've been waiting for well over an hour now.
> Tick Tock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking YOU, Lone Laugher. (hour and 17 minutes now)
Click to expand...


Listen here, kid. 

You either think there are examples or you do not. Which is it?


----------



## protectionist

LoneLaugher said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking YOU, Lone Laugher. (hour and 17 minutes now)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen here, kid.
> 
> You either think there are examples or you do not. Which is it?
Click to expand...


Don't ever call a 67 year old, >>  _"kid"._

Lesson # 2 - the longer you don't answer the question, the more evident it is you don't have one.  

Hour and 32 minutes now.  Tick Tock.


----------



## SwimExpert

protectionist said:


> *FALSE!*  The white, Caucasian image of Jesus Christ is from thousands of drawings and paintings done by hundreds of ancient artists, living in various locations, during the years of Jesus' life, just as the image of George Washington is shown to us today from the same way, also in the years before the invention of photography.



Are you drunk?  There is no contemporary source that tells us what Jesus looked like.  NONE!  The closest we have to a description is the Gospels stating that Jesus was a Nazarite.  That tells us that he didn't cut his hair.  And that's all we've got.  The earliest images of Jesus date to over 200 years after his death.  And incidentally, they depict Jesus as a relatively dark skinned individual.

The truth of the matter is that Jesus looked alot more like Osama bin Laden than he did John Paul II.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dec 14, 2013 11:39 EST







"Yes, I'm still white"


----------



## Sallow

tinydancer said:


> Oh that St Nick was white. I love you lefties going mental crazy on this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



St. Nick was a white slave owner.

And FOX should keep pushing this line.

Ought to help retail's profits.


----------



## Papageorgio

Black_Label said:


> This is truly nuts but goes to show how left and right wing networks conduct themselves.
> 
> On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired. On right wing networks like fox, they get a pat on the back and tell them to keep going with their racist remarks
> 
> Megyn Kelly doubles down on ?white Santa?: I did it for the kids | The Raw Story



Yeah, the libs can't stand free speech or the criticism it brings. So they fire the. And hope it goes away.


----------



## protectionist

SwimExpert said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FALSE!*  The white, Caucasian image of Jesus Christ is from thousands of drawings and paintings done by hundreds of ancient artists, living in various locations, during the years of Jesus' life, just as the image of George Washington is shown to us today from the same way, also in the years before the invention of photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you drunk?  There is no contemporary source that tells us what Jesus looked like.  NONE!  The closest we have to a description is the Gospels stating that Jesus was a Nazarite.  That tells us that he didn't cut his hair.  And that's all we've got.  The earliest images of Jesus date to over 200 years after his death.  And incidentally, they depict Jesus as a relatively dark skinned individual.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that Jesus looked alot more like Osama bin Laden than he did John Paul II.
Click to expand...


Maybe YOU are drunk. As I said, there are thousands of pictures of Christ done by artists in his time period.  These were passed on to later generations, and many copied by other artists over the centuries.  Do you really think no one would have drawn or painted a picture of Jesus Christ ?  Pheeeeww!! (high-pitched whistle)


----------



## protectionist

LoneLaugher said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking YOU, Lone Laugher. (hour and 17 minutes now)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You either think there are examples or you do not. Which is it?
Click to expand...


Well, here we are now.  After exchanging 10 posts on this.  4 hours and 17 minutes gone by since I first posed the question of examples of Fox News giving "misinformation", and nothing from you but change-the subject dodge/ploys evading the question.  Not a single word of an example of Fox News giving "misinformation".  I guess it's quite clear by now, you just posted that big, brash sign talking about Fox News telling lies, and giving misinformation, yesterday, when you didn't have a clue to back it up with.

Even if later today you do manage to come up with something, well, every TV station makes a few mistakes very occasionally.  But that's not how you meant it.  You meant it as if Fox was a chronic liar, and if that were the case, it should have been easy for you to produce a few examples, instantly, right off the tip of your tongue.  But even 4+ hours later, you produced ZERO.


----------



## Truthseeker1

Is there ANYTHING more trivial and pointless to be argued ?
Seriously, what has this Nation become?


----------



## Tank

Santa is black, who else could break into that many house's in one night


----------



## protectionist

Tank said:


> Santa is black, who else could break into that many house's in one night



Interesting point.


----------



## BDBoop

protectionist said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking YOU, Lone Laugher. (hour and 17 minutes now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You either think there are examples or you do not. Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here we are now.  After exchanging 10 posts on this.  4 hours and 17 minutes gone by since I first posed the question of examples of Fox News giving "misinformation", and nothing from you but change-the subject dodge/ploys evading the question.  Not a single word of an example of Fox News giving "misinformation".  I guess it's quite clear by now, you just posted that big, brash sign talking about Fox News telling lies, and giving misinformation, yesterday, when you didn't have a clue to back it up with.
> 
> Even if later today you do manage to come up with something, well, every TV station makes a few mistakes very occasionally.  But that's not how you meant it.  You meant it as if Fox was a chronic liar, and if that were the case, it should have been easy for you to produce a few examples, instantly, right off the tip of your tongue.  But even 4+ hours later, you produced ZERO.
Click to expand...


I really don't give a shit if you're ancient of days. You don't get to make demands of fellow posters, and fault them for ignoring said sorry-ass demands.


----------



## LoneLaugher

protectionist said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking YOU, Lone Laugher. (hour and 17 minutes now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen here, kid.
> 
> You either think there are examples or you do not. Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't ever call a 67 year old, >>  _"kid"._
> 
> Lesson # 2 - the longer you don't answer the question, the more evident it is you don't have one.
> 
> Hour and 32 minutes now.  Tick Tock.
Click to expand...


Sorry....I figured that anyone who wrote this:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8299566-post161.html

.........couldn't be older than 10 or 11.   How did you make it to 67?


----------



## LoneLaugher

protectionist said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking YOU, Lone Laugher. (hour and 17 minutes now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You either think there are examples or you do not. Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here we are now.  After exchanging 10 posts on this.  4 hours and 17 minutes gone by since I first posed the question of examples of Fox News giving "misinformation", and nothing from you but change-the subject dodge/ploys evading the question.  Not a single word of an example of Fox News giving "misinformation".  I guess it's quite clear by now, you just posted that big, brash sign talking about Fox News telling lies, and giving misinformation, yesterday, when you didn't have a clue to back it up with.
> 
> Even if later today you do manage to come up with something, well, every TV station makes a few mistakes very occasionally.  But that's not how you meant it.  You meant it as if Fox was a chronic liar, and if that were the case, it should have been easy for you to produce a few examples, instantly, right off the tip of your tongue.  But even 4+ hours later, you produced ZERO.
Click to expand...


Is that a crack in your armor I see? Are you now suggesting that FOX may have told a fib or two in the past? Maybe even three? You are calling them mistakes.....which would suggest that they acknowledged and retracted them. Is that your assertion?


----------



## Avatar4321

kaz said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, and you actually believe that don't you?  That is so sad.
Click to expand...


What gets me is he thinks this is unprofessional.

And yet Bashir's comments aren't.


----------



## Avatar4321

tinydancer said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> defense? of WHAT?
> 
> stating the truth and facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Vox, both Santa and Jesus/God are imaginary creatures.
> 
> Santa does not bring your presents down the chimney and there is no one waiting for you on a cloud in heaven.
> 
> Jeeeez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove Christ doesn't. Your opinion only. Give me proof that heaven doesn't exist.
Click to expand...


I think that's what's so ridiculous about this. He is pretending to be outraged over a comment on what race people he believes are fictional are.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Avatar4321 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Vox, both Santa and Jesus/God are imaginary creatures.
> 
> Santa does not bring your presents down the chimney and there is no one waiting for you on a cloud in heaven.
> 
> Jeeeez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove Christ doesn't. Your opinion only. Give me proof that heaven doesn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's what's so ridiculous about this. He is pretending to be outraged over a comment on what race people he believes are fictional are.
Click to expand...


Nobody is outraged. We are mocking fools. Please understand the difference.


----------



## Stephanie

Talking about a "fictional" Santa Claus on Fooooooooooooooooox News was such a huge deal he had to make a follow up thread on it..

what a life, or lack of one maybe

just petty and shallow


----------



## TemplarKormac

SwimExpert said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be overly sensitive about race to turn a mythical figure and the Savior of all mankind into a color that matches your skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I don't know.  I think it's natural that absent anything else, cultures would develop a default perception of Jesus that resembled themselves.  That's how the European image of Jesus arose in the first place.
Click to expand...


Jesus is Jesus. He could be purple for all I care, he's still my Lord and Savior. I don't deign to such levels as to claim possession of him, or try to make him into my image. That's not who Jesus is/was, nor is that what he teaches. When you twist Jesus into something apart from what he taught, you are worshiping an idol of your own making, not Jesus. 

The 2nd Commandment clearly provides, "thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image."


----------



## Theowl32

Obama inherited a mess?

Yeah, well it would have been a lot less. 

Well the last the the republicans had majority of the power was 2006. Yeah, the unemployment rate was at 4.6 percent. Of course the praetorian media that is all in for the left reported on a daily basis the high gas prices. 

Of course Nancy Pelosi and the democrats took over the HOUSE AND SENATE, and since the 2007 this country turned into crap. (But Bush got all the blame for the housing bubble crash, even though it was clearly at the very least a bipartisan problem) The annoying left wingers, are annoying. 

Of course, the same praetorian media that hardly said a word in 2006 for the low unemployment rate, cheered their asses off when the false unemployment rate numbers came out in 2012 put out by the liar in chief, the media cheered. 

At what? At the notion that the unemployment "fell" to 7.8 percent. Meanwhile the price at the pump was the highest in the history of the country. Interestingly, the same praetorian media that condemned Bush for crony capitalism and the high gas prices in 2006, praised the high gas prices under the lying sack of crap in chief cause it supposedly is good "for the environment. 

Go ahead and go over all of those facts while you lefties get all riled up about Megan Kelly claiming santa clause was white. Hilarious how you lefties don't blame Hollywood for that. 

Ever watch Miracle on 34th street? No? How about Rudolph the red nosed reindeer? No? How about The Santa Clause? No? How about Elf? No?

Freaking left, and their double standards, double talk, and their feigned outrage over trivial crap.


----------



## Papageorgio

bodecea said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You nutjob liberals get mad when someone just points out FACTS in your face.
> 
> Santa Claus is a European, "white" creation....deal with it. Making up different color Santas to make yourselves feel important and better about your pathetic lives is hilarious.Waaahhh...you feel inferior because "dey ain't no black Santa fo u."
> 
> Oh, it's a bigger laugh seeing you scumbags claiming the Egyptians and Jews (Jesus) are black. You're nutjobs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus isn't real...but...the saint he is based on was a Greek living in what is now Turkey.
> 
> But it is funny how you want to fight for a "white" Santa (imaginary guy) while making fun of those who would like THEIR imaginary guy look more like themselves.
Click to expand...


A lot of butt hurt by liberals for a guy that isn't even real.

Santa is from Danish and German folklore.


----------



## Katzndogz

I have one even worse.

Mary Poppins is white.  As is Dr. Doolittle.  Yes it's true, Eddie Murphy did play Dr. Doolittle in a movie, but Dr. Doolittle is still white.


----------



## SwimExpert

protectionist said:


> As I said, there are thousands of pictures of Christ done by artists in his time period.



False.



> Do you really think no one would have drawn or painted a picture of Jesus Christ ?  Pheeeeww!! (high-pitched whistle)



Yes.  Doing so would have have been a sin, violating the commandments (no graven images).


----------



## SwimExpert

Katzndogz said:


> Mary Poppins is white.



That's because nobody would bite on my pitch to do a remake of Mary Poppins starring Felicia Rashad and Jim Carey.  Shame, it could have been a real hit.


----------



## kaz

Avatar4321 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, and you actually believe that don't you?  That is so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What gets me is he thinks this is unprofessional.
> 
> And yet Bashir's comments aren't.
Click to expand...


Ding, ding, ding!

That is how black label and his liberal kool-aid drinkers think.  If you say a fictional creature from a white culture is white, it's racist and people need to be fired.  If liberals call Palin a stupid, useless, bitch, they are just being honest.  Why would anyone be criticized for that?  It's true, right?  How is that unprofessional?  Then they would pass a lie detector test that the unprofessional one of those two is the one who said Santa is white.


----------



## SwimExpert

TemplarKormac said:


> Jesus is Jesus. He could be purple for all I care, he's still my Lord and Savior. I don't deign to such levels as to claim possession of him, or try to make him into my image. That's not who Jesus is/was, nor is that what he teaches. When you twist Jesus into something apart from what he taught, you are worshiping an idol of your own making, not Jesus.
> 
> The 2nd Commandment clearly provides, "thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image."



I don't disagree with what you are saying.  All I was trying to say is that it's natural for people to envision others in a form similar to their own.  I don't think there's any malice by early European artists who envisioned Jesus as having a European appearance.  There was essentially no information available to them to indicate what Jesus actually looked like.


----------



## BDBoop

On a similar note.


----------



## SwimExpert

You mean Yeshua.


----------



## BDBoop

SwimExpert said:


> You mean Yeshua.



You can call him whatever you want. What you can't do is tell other people what they should be calling him.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Luddly Neddite said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was being sarcastic??? THIS is the new defense?
> 
> Then why is she defending it?
> 
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defense? of WHAT?
> 
> stating the truth and facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, Vox, both Santa and Jesus/God are imaginary creatures.
> 
> Santa does not bring your presents down the chimney and there is no one waiting for you on a cloud in heaven.
> 
> Jeeeez.
Click to expand...


Jesus was "Imaginary"? LOL

Then so were Lincoln, Washington and Einstein


----------



## Katzndogz

CrusaderFrank said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> defense? of WHAT?
> 
> stating the truth and facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Vox, both Santa and Jesus/God are imaginary creatures.
> 
> Santa does not bring your presents down the chimney and there is no one waiting for you on a cloud in heaven.
> 
> Jeeeez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was "Imaginary"? LOL
> 
> SO was Lincoln Washington and Einstein
Click to expand...


Lincoln, Washington and Einstein are all black.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Some wondered if Megyn, whose network's audience of black is 1.2% for 2012, would have said the same thing if the network black audience was 25%.


----------



## Camp

I saw Santa about an hour ago. I can confirm he was the real Santa. My 5 year old told me his beard and hair were real and she heard him talking baby talk to the infant in front of her. I can also confirm that he is white. Facts are facts.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Camp said:


> I saw Santa about an hour ago. I can confirm he was the real Santa. My 5 year old told me his beard and hair were real and she heard him talking baby talk to the infant in front of her. I can also confirm that he is white. Facts are facts.



I will trust any 5 year old on Santa authentication.


----------



## Dot Com

has she tendered her resignation yet?


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> has she tendered her resignation yet?



Why should she? If the network wants to make a bad decision, like MSNBC did. Then let them fire her.

Just because someone creates controversy, it doesn't mean a network needs to fire them.


----------



## Synthaholic

1776 said:


> You nutjob liberals get mad when someone just points out FACTS in your face.
> 
> Santa Claus is a European, "white" creation....deal with it. Making up different color Santas to make yourselves feel important and better about your pathetic lives is hilarious.Waaahhh...you feel inferior because "dey ain't no black Santa fo u."
> 
> Oh, it's a bigger laugh seeing you scumbags claiming the Egyptians and Jews (Jesus) are black. You're nutjobs....




FAIL.

Jesus was a first century Jew. Hes not a Northern European. He was Semitic, not Caucasian.

And St. Nicholas was Greek, not Northern European.


----------



## Synthaholic

BobPlumb said:


> Santa has no real color.  He is the color of the beholder.  It's a Christmas magic  thing.
> 
> Kelly's next husband will be a black man!


Sarah-dipity!


----------



## bodecea

Vox said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is truly nuts but goes to show how left and right wing networks conduct themselves.
> 
> On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired. On right wing networks like fox, they get a pat on the back and tell them to keep going with their racist remarks
> 
> Megyn Kelly doubles down on ?white Santa?: I did it for the kids | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the insane here is YOU and all the ignorant idiots "outraged" by the simplek facts.
Click to expand...


Facts?     That an imaginary guy has a certain skin tone....period?


----------



## Synthaholic

bodecea said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Saint Nicholas come from? Come on lefties.....................Let's see your intelligence level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greek in Turkey....you are welcome.
Click to expand...



They don't look White to me...


----------



## Dot Com

jesus was white lol


----------



## Synthaholic

Vox said:


> And obviously, being Greek he was WHITE.



_
What???_


----------



## Synthaholic

RetiredGySgt said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greek in Turkey....you are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice she dropped this...what a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are aware of Course that Greeks are WHITE?
Click to expand...

False.


----------



## Synthaholic

RetiredGySgt said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain slowly for me why saying Santa Claus is white or that Jesus is white is racist? Be VERY specific.
> 
> Don't forget that Saint Nick was white or that Jesus was either white or slightly off white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may or may not be racist but its certainly inaccurate.
> 
> But its fox and the rw's so its okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok since you chose to dog the question, explain why it is insane to say they are white?
> 
> I will remind you again that Saint Kick was a Greek, and Greeks are white. And that Jesus was born in Israel so was either white or off white.
Click to expand...


If Greeks are White, and Palestinians are White, then Mexicans are White.

You can't have it both ways.  Unless you want to explain which factors separate Mexicans from Semites and Mediterraneans.


----------



## Synthaholic

Harry Dresden said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greek in Turkey....you are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell is "Greek in Turkey?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a Greek having sex with a Turk?....
Click to expand...

Present-day Türkiye, which was once part of Greece.


----------



## TemplarKormac

First of all, there are secularist liberals on this thread who feign outrage over Jesus being called white. Well, if you're a secularist, what do you care what color Jesus' skin was? You'd get more outraged over what someone says about Santa than Jesus. 

Alas, a plethora of double standards to behold...


----------



## Synthaholic

tinydancer said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only say one thing to all the poor little lefties trying so desperately to turn this into a Martin Bashir type controversy bless your heart. Those in the South know what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the difference between those on the left and the right wing scum.
> 
> Bashir makes a metaphor and the right wing propaganda machine and their sheep go absoutly ballistic in faux outrage, but MSNBC are a legitimate network at let him go.
> 
> Kelly says likely the dumbest and most outrageous thing in cable news history and she isn't fired, on the contrary gets a pat on the back and doubles down on her stupidity.
> 
> This is another example of how those on the left hold their people accountable, while the right wing filth praise those that are fellow scumbags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A metaphor?
> 
> Ok you whack job. Explain to me and others how Bashirs fuck up was a metaphor?
> 
> I can't wait.
Click to expand...


For one, he didn't say that Poor Sarah should have her mouth shat in.

Kelly actually did say that Santa and Jesus are White.


----------



## Synthaholic

boedicca said:


> Kelly's comments are historically accurate.  Santa Claus originated as Sinterklaas in Northern Europe (Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany and Austria).    It is highly doubtful that the medieval people who celebrated Sinterklaas didn't view him as being physically similar to themselves....WHITE PEOPLE.




^^^ Your streak of constantly being wrong is in no danger with this post.

St. Nicholas was Greek.


----------



## Synthaholic

candycorn said:


> I just found out on the other thread that Saddam Hussein was white.  Wow.


----------



## bodecea

TemplarKormac said:


> First of all, there are secularist liberals on this thread who feign outrage over Jesus being called white. Well, if you're a secularist, what do you care what color Jesus' skin was? You'd get more outraged over what someone says about Santa than Jesus.
> 
> Alas, a plethora of double standards to behold...



We are laughing at Kelly going on about an imaginary character and his skin color.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Synthaholic said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the difference between those on the left and the right wing scum.
> 
> Bashir makes a metaphor and the right wing propaganda machine and their sheep go absoutly ballistic in faux outrage, but MSNBC are a legitimate network at let him go.
> 
> Kelly says likely the dumbest and most outrageous thing in cable news history and she isn't fired, on the contrary gets a pat on the back and doubles down on her stupidity.
> 
> This is another example of how those on the left hold their people accountable, while the right wing filth praise those that are fellow scumbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A metaphor?
> 
> Ok you whack job. Explain to me and others how Bashirs fuck up was a metaphor?
> 
> I can't wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one, he didn't say that Poor Sarah should have her mouth shat in.
> 
> Kelly actually did say that Santa and Jesus are White.
Click to expand...


Just curious... do they tell jokes where you live?


----------



## Synthaholic

From the Christian Science Monitor:

*Flash! Foxs Megyn Kelly now admits Jesus may not be 'white' (+video)*


----------



## Synthaholic

Kelly has made a serious error about Jesus, Jonathan Merritt, senior  columnist for Religion News Service and author of A Faith of Our Own:  Following Jesus Beyond the Culture Wars, wrote in the Atlantic. The  scholarly consensus is actually that Jesus was, like most first-century  Jews, probably a dark-skinned man. If he were taking the red-eye flight  from San Francisco to New York today, Jesus might be profiled for  additional security screening by TSA.


----------



## Synthaholic

TemplarKormac said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A metaphor?
> 
> Ok you whack job. Explain to me and others how Bashirs fuck up was a metaphor?
> 
> I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For one, he didn't say that Poor Sarah should have her mouth shat in.
> 
> Kelly actually did say that Santa and Jesus are White.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious... do they tell jokes where you live?
Click to expand...

She wasn't joking.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Synthaholic said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one, he didn't say that Poor Sarah should have her mouth shat in.
> 
> Kelly actually did say that Santa and Jesus are White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious... do they tell jokes where you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't joking.
Click to expand...


Prove it.


----------



## TemplarKormac

> &#8220;We continually see St. Nick as a white man in modern-day America ... Should that change? Well, that debate got lost because so many couldn&#8217;t get past the fact that I acknowledged, as Harris did, that the most commonly depicted image of Santa, does, in fact, have white skin."
> 
> -Megyn Kelly



.


----------



## TemplarKormac

> &#8220;The fact that an off-hand jest I made during a segment about whether Santa should be replaced by a penguin has now become a national firestorm says two things: Race is still an incredibly volatile issue in this country, and Fox News, and yours truly, are big targets for many people.&#8221;
> 
> -Megyn Kelly



.


----------



## TemplarKormac

As for who said Santa was white first:



> Two decades later, America is less and less white, but a melanin-deficient Santa remains the default in commercials, mall casting calls, and movies. Isn't it time that our image of Santa better serve all the children he delights each Christmas? Yes, it is. *And so I propose that America abandon Santa-as-fat-old-white-man and create a new symbol of Christmas cheer. From here on out, Santa Claus should be a penguin.*
> 
> Aisha Harris, Slate Mag



It's time to give Santa Claus a makeover - Aisha Harris


----------



## Synthaholic

protectionist said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical of the rw's to get their panties in a bunch over a pair of imaginary creatures. And, Kelly - brainless ditz - she'll probably get a raise over this latest pretend battle in the non-existent war on xmas. Remember, the name of the game is ratings. That's all this is about and the rw sheeples are falling for it.
> 
> Why don't you all get on down to WalMart and show us what you really believe the meaning of xmas is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is not_ 'brainless"_. She is an attorney with a Doctorate in Law, from the prestigious Albany Law School, in Albany, NY (the capitol of the state of New York), and the oldest  independent law school in the United States. It was founded in 1851.   And your highest level of education is >>> ?
> 
> PS - would you mind sharing with us what you see as _"misinformation" _on Fox News (3 examples, if you please)
Click to expand...

Then she's just playing dumb for her audience?


----------



## Dot Com

Synthaholic said:


> Kelly has made a serious error about Jesus, Jonathan Merritt, senior  columnist for Religion News Service and author of A Faith of Our Own:  Following Jesus Beyond the Culture Wars, wrote in the Atlantic. The  scholarly consensus is actually that Jesus was, like most first-century  Jews, probably a dark-skinned man. If he were taking the red-eye flight  from San Francisco to New York today, Jesus might be profiled for  additional security screening by TSA.



*crickets*


----------



## Synthaholic

LoneLaugher said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did that dude ask for 3 examples of FOX News misinforming people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!  That's what I asked for.  You got'm ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a serious request? As in......you don't think there are three examples of FOX News passing on misinformation?
Click to expand...


This is where you do the research, come up with three examples, and he turns around and argues that those aren't misinformation, using bullshit Republican talking points.


----------



## Synthaholic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> defense? of WHAT?
> 
> stating the truth and facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Vox, both Santa and Jesus/God are imaginary creatures.
> 
> Santa does not bring your presents down the chimney and there is no one waiting for you on a cloud in heaven.
> 
> Jeeeez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was "Imaginary"? LOL
> 
> Then so were Lincoln, Washington and Einstein
Click to expand...

They were White!


----------



## Synthaholic

JakeStarkey said:


> Some wondered if Megyn, whose network's audience of black is 1.2% for 2012, would have said the same thing if the network black audience was 25%.


If it were 25% it wouldn't, by nature, appeal to over-60 White conservatives.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Dot Com said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;Kelly has made a serious error about Jesus,&#8221; Jonathan Merritt, senior  columnist for Religion News Service and author of &#8220;A Faith of Our Own:  Following Jesus Beyond the Culture Wars,&#8221; wrote in the Atlantic. &#8220;The  scholarly consensus is actually that Jesus was, like most first-century  Jews, probably a dark-skinned man. If he were taking the red-eye flight  from San Francisco to New York today, Jesus might be profiled for  additional security screening by TSA.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *crickets*
Click to expand...


Sorry, given where Jesus was from, he was not black, nor dark skinned maybe not even tan skinned. Jesus was born in Nazareth, which is now a predominantly Arab city in Israel. Take Benjamin Netanyahu for example:






Taking away the fact that Benjamin is an Israeli, anyone would perceive him to be white. Given that Jesus was born in the same area of the Middle East as Netanyahu was, one can deduce that Jesus' skin color was probably the same hue as BiBi's. An off white or slightly peach colored white complexion.

Simple deductive reasoning.


----------



## Vox

SwimExpert said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FALSE!*  The white, Caucasian image of Jesus Christ is from thousands of drawings and paintings done by hundreds of ancient artists, living in various locations, during the years of Jesus' life, just as the image of George Washington is shown to us today from the same way, also in the years before the invention of photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you drunk?  There is no contemporary source that tells us what Jesus looked like.  NONE!  The closest we have to a description is the Gospels stating that Jesus was a Nazarite.  That tells us that he didn't cut his hair.  And that's all we've got.  The earliest images of Jesus date to over 200 years after his death.  And incidentally, they depict Jesus as a relatively dark skinned individual.
> 
> *The truth of the matter is that Jesus looked alot more like Osama bin Laden than he did John Paul II.*
Click to expand...


baloney. the  truth is you, as a typical uneducated graduate of American school have no idea about how people of the first century ( living in Judea, Galilee and Samaria) looked like.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Synthaholic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Vox, both Santa and Jesus/God are imaginary creatures.
> 
> Santa does not bring your presents down the chimney and there is no one waiting for you on a cloud in heaven.
> 
> Jeeeez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was "Imaginary"? LOL
> 
> Then so were Lincoln, Washington and Einstein
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were White!
Click to expand...


Well how do we really know Lincoln was white?

I mean really


----------



## Synthaholic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was "Imaginary"? LOL
> 
> Then so were Lincoln, Washington and Einstein
> 
> 
> 
> They were White!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well how do we really know Lincoln was white?
> 
> I mean really
Click to expand...

We have this thing called photographs.


----------



## Katzndogz

In China Santa is definitely Chinese.   In Mexico Papa Noel speaks Spanish.  In Italy Santa is an old ugly woman called Befana.

In America, Santa is a white guy who speaks English.

Santa Clause is absolutely white.   

If some one wants to invent a penguin that gives out presents they can.  After all Kwaanza was completely invented.


----------



## Camp

TemplarKormac said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly has made a serious error about Jesus, Jonathan Merritt, senior  columnist for Religion News Service and author of A Faith of Our Own:  Following Jesus Beyond the Culture Wars, wrote in the Atlantic. The  scholarly consensus is actually that Jesus was, like most first-century  Jews, probably a dark-skinned man. If he were taking the red-eye flight  from San Francisco to New York today, Jesus might be profiled for  additional security screening by TSA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *crickets*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, given where Jesus was from, he was not black, nor dark skinned maybe not even tan skinned. Jesus was born in Nazareth, which is now a predominantly Arab city in Israel. Take Benjamin Netanyahu for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking away the fact that Benjamin is an Israeli, anyone would perceive him to be white. Given that Jesus was born in the same area of the Middle East as Netanyahu was, one can deduce that Jesus' skin color was probably the same hue as BiBi's. An off white or slightly peach colored white complexion.
> 
> Simple deductive reasoning.
Click to expand...


Simple lack of knowledge. All of Netanyahu's grandparents were from Belarus, Lithuania and Poland.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

This is damn funny. Kelly ranted on and on for two days but NOW, suddenly, she was just kidding?

Please. 

And, Jesus and Santa are still imaginary, made up, not for real, just pretend. Just like The Tooth Fairy and The Easter Bunny. Quit whining about it and just deal. 

As for lies from fox, you gotta be kidding. Even rw's who hang on their every word know they're being lied to. Nonetheless, go to News Corpse » The Internet's Chronicle of Media Decay: and start reading. The lies go on for many MANY pages.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Katzndogz said:


> In China Santa is definitely Chinese.   In Mexico Papa Noel speaks Spanish.  In Italy Santa is an old ugly woman called Befana.
> 
> In America, Santa is a white guy who speaks English.
> 
> Santa Clause is absolutely white.
> 
> If some one wants to invent a penguin that gives out presents they can.  After all Kwaanza was completely invented.



So was Christmas, Thanksgiving, Easter ...

Think.


----------



## Camp

Luddly Neddite said:


> This is damn funny. Kelly ranted on and on for two days but NOW, suddenly, she was just kidding?
> 
> Please.
> 
> And, Jesus and Santa are still imaginary, made up, not for real, just pretend. Just like The Tooth Fairy and The Easter Bunny. Quit whining about it and just deal.
> 
> As for lies from fox, you gotta be kidding. Even rw's who hang on their every word know they're being lied to. Nonetheless, go to News Corpse » The Internet's Chronicle of Media Decay: and start reading. The lies go on for many MANY pages.



Not fair or accurate to say Jesus is imaginary. He shows up in histories written by non-religious sources about a hundred years after his life. Those histories were written from previously written histories. We don't have those previous histories, but we know the historians that wrote the ones we do have used written histories to compile their own.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Camp said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is damn funny. Kelly ranted on and on for two days but NOW, suddenly, she was just kidding?
> 
> Please.
> 
> And, Jesus and Santa are still imaginary, made up, not for real, just pretend. Just like The Tooth Fairy and The Easter Bunny. Quit whining about it and just deal.
> 
> As for lies from fox, you gotta be kidding. Even rw's who hang on their every word know they're being lied to. Nonetheless, go to News Corpse » The Internet's Chronicle of Media Decay: and start reading. The lies go on for many MANY pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not fair or accurate to say Jesus is imaginary. He shows up in histories written by non-religious sources about a hundred years after his life. Those histories were written from previously written histories. We don't have those previous histories, but we know the historians that wrote the ones we do have used written histories to compile their own.
Click to expand...


I never said there was not probably a teacher/profit hippie who had a following and a prostitute lover. I say "probably" because, as you say, we don't have an accurate record. 

But, none of that has any relationship to the magical stories about a super-being impregnating someone elses wife, then disappearing, then deciding the kid was his after all and killing him only to  have him crawl out of a cave after having been dead for three days and on and on and on .............

And, none of THAT has any relationship to the self-serving fwap that now passes for Cafeteria Christianity.


----------



## Luissa

Vox said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FALSE!*  The white, Caucasian image of Jesus Christ is from thousands of drawings and paintings done by hundreds of ancient artists, living in various locations, during the years of Jesus' life, just as the image of George Washington is shown to us today from the same way, also in the years before the invention of photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you drunk?  There is no contemporary source that tells us what Jesus looked like.  NONE!  The closest we have to a description is the Gospels stating that Jesus was a Nazarite.  That tells us that he didn't cut his hair.  And that's all we've got.  The earliest images of Jesus date to over 200 years after his death.  And incidentally, they depict Jesus as a relatively dark skinned individual.
> 
> 
> 
> *The truth of the matter is that Jesus looked alot more like Osama bin Laden than he did John Paul II.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baloney. the  truth is you, as a typical uneducated graduate of American school have no idea about how people of the first century ( living in Judea, Galilee and Samaria) looked like.
Click to expand...



You obviously don't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneLaugher

TemplarKormac said:


> First of all, there are secularist liberals on this thread who feign outrage over Jesus being called white. Well, if you're a secularist, what do you care what color Jesus' skin was? You'd get more outraged over what someone says about Santa than Jesus.
> 
> Alas, a plethora of double standards to behold...



Nobody is outraged.


----------



## Avatar4321

Synthaholic said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may or may not be racist but its certainly inaccurate.
> 
> But its fox and the rw's so its okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok since you chose to dog the question, explain why it is insane to say they are white?
> 
> I will remind you again that Saint Kick was a Greek, and Greeks are white. And that Jesus was born in Israel so was either white or off white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Greeks are White, and Palestinians are White, then Mexicans are White.
> 
> You can't have it both ways.  Unless you want to explain which factors separate Mexicans from Semites and Mediterraneans.
Click to expand...


Some Mexicans are white. 

Im not sure why it matters. But the scriptures say very clearly Christ is white:



> And I turned to see the voice that spake with me. And being turned, I saw seven golden candlesticks;
> 
> And in the midst of the seven candlesticks one like unto the Son of man, clothed with a garment down to the foot, and girt about the paps with a golden girdle.
> 
> *His head and his hairs were white like wool, as white as snow*; and his eyes were as a flame of fire; (Rev 1:12-14)



Again, why does it matter? He could be black or purple, and yet He would still be the Savior of the World. He would still be the Son of God. He still atoned for our sins.

Again, I don't know why you guys think this is a big deal. Nor why you are so offended that she stated the truth of the matter.


----------



## Avatar4321

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, there are secularist liberals on this thread who feign outrage over Jesus being called white. Well, if you're a secularist, what do you care what color Jesus' skin was? You'd get more outraged over what someone says about Santa than Jesus.
> 
> Alas, a plethora of double standards to behold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is outraged.
Click to expand...


And yet you keep starting threads on the matter.


----------



## freedombecki

Plasmaball said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about a "fictional" Santa Claus on Fooooooooooooooooox News was such a huge deal he had to make a follow up thread on it..
> 
> what a life, or lack of one maybe
> 
> just petty and shallow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get a bag of aids for xmas...you fucking troll and waste of life.
Click to expand...

I think that's a little over the top for political debate, sir or madam.


----------



## boedicca

Irrefutable Proof that Santa is ODIN:








Irrefutable Proof that Santa is Odin « Mirovia


----------



## LoneLaugher

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, there are secularist liberals on this thread who feign outrage over Jesus being called white. Well, if you're a secularist, what do you care what color Jesus' skin was? You'd get more outraged over what someone says about Santa than Jesus.
> 
> Alas, a plethora of double standards to behold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is outraged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you keep starting threads on the matter.
Click to expand...


Odd.


----------



## boedicca




----------



## Luissa

freedombecki said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about a "fictional" Santa Claus on Fooooooooooooooooox News was such a huge deal he had to make a follow up thread on it..
> 
> what a life, or lack of one maybe
> 
> just petty and shallow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get a bag of aids for xmas...you fucking troll and waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's a little over the top for political debate, sir or madam.
Click to expand...



Ten bucks, you have never called out Stephanie for the asshole stuff she has said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwimExpert

Vox said:


> baloney. the  truth is you, as a typical uneducated graduate of American school have no idea about how people of the first century ( living in Judea, Galilee and Samaria) looked like.



They didn't look like Europeans.  He would have looked something like this:






Jesus was probably just a hair over 5 foot tall, and a little more than 100 pounds.  He would probably have been fairly muscular, and also would most likely have appeared older than his actual age.  His skin would have been a dark olive color, his eyes dark.  His hair dark and curly.  His hair would have been long, and his beard uncut.


----------



## SwimExpert

Avatar4321 said:


> Im not sure why it matters. But the scriptures say very clearly Christ is white:



Revelation refers to a post ascension Jesus in Heaven, glowing with holy light.  Furthermore, Revelation was written some 30 to 60 years after Jesus' death by someone who probably would not have ever met him.

What we _can_ deduce from biblical texts is that Jesus would have not appeared significantly different than any common Jew living in Palestine at the time.  This is evident from the story of Jesus' arrest, which required Judas to identify Jesus to the Romans by kissing him.  Had Jesus had a European appearance he would have been so distinctly different in appearance from his gathered apostles that this would not have been necessary, and indeed would have been odd.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Camp said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> *crickets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, given where Jesus was from, he was not black, nor dark skinned maybe not even tan skinned. Jesus was born in Nazareth, which is now a predominantly Arab city in Israel. Take Benjamin Netanyahu for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking away the fact that Benjamin is an Israeli, anyone would perceive him to be white. Given that Jesus was born in the same area of the Middle East as Netanyahu was, one can deduce that Jesus' skin color was probably the same hue as BiBi's. An off white or slightly peach colored white complexion.
> 
> Simple deductive reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple lack of knowledge. All of Netanyahu's grandparents were from Belarus, Lithuania and Poland.
Click to expand...


So you say. Benzion Netanyahu was from Poland originally, but lived most of his life in Israel. He married a woman living in British mandated Palestine, Tzila Segal, who was born in Petah Tikva, in what is now central Israel. That throws part of your assertion out of the window.


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, given where Jesus was from, he was not black, nor dark skinned maybe not even tan skinned. Jesus was born in Nazareth, which is now a predominantly Arab city in Israel. Take Benjamin Netanyahu for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking away the fact that Benjamin is an Israeli, anyone would perceive him to be white. Given that Jesus was born in the same area of the Middle East as Netanyahu was, one can deduce that Jesus' skin color was probably the same hue as BiBi's. An off white or slightly peach colored white complexion.
> 
> Simple deductive reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple lack of knowledge. All of Netanyahu's grandparents were from Belarus, Lithuania and Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you say. Benzion Netanyahu was from Poland originally, but lived most of his life in Israel. He met his future wife who was a Palestinian, Tzila Segal. That throws part of your assertion out of the window.
Click to expand...


No it doesn't! That's ridiculous.


----------



## SwimExpert

TemplarKormac said:


> Taking away the fact that Benjamin is an Israeli, anyone would perceive him to be white. Given that Jesus was born in the same area of the Middle East as Netanyahu was, one can deduce that Jesus' skin color was probably the same hue as BiBi's. An off white or slightly peach colored white complexion.
> 
> Simple deductive reasoning.



Had we not gone through 2000 years of Diaspora this subject might be a little more straight forward.  Ben Netanyahu may have been born in Tel Aviv, but his parents were not.  His mother's family name of "Segal" indicates an east European origin.  Possibly Russian, Lithuanian, or Romanian.  His father was born in Poland.

Unfortunately, modern Jews are not a direct image of native Palestinian Jews of 2000 years ago.  Consider these other individuals who were also born in Israel.  Clearly, they have a different look than Netanyahu.


----------



## BDBoop

SwimExpert said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking away the fact that Benjamin is an Israeli, anyone would perceive him to be white. Given that Jesus was born in the same area of the Middle East as Netanyahu was, one can deduce that Jesus' skin color was probably the same hue as BiBi's. An off white or slightly peach colored white complexion.
> 
> Simple deductive reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had we not gone through 2000 years of Diaspora this subject might be a little more straight forward.  Ben Netanyahu may have been born in Tel Aviv, but his parents were not.  His mother's family name of "Segal" indicates an east European origin.  Possibly Russian, Lithuanian, or Romanian.  His father was born in Poland.
> 
> Unfortunately, modern Jews are not a direct image of native Palestinian Jews of 2000 years ago.  Consider these other individuals who were also born in Israel.  Clearly, they have a different look than Netanyahu.
Click to expand...


Natalie Portman.


----------



## SwimExpert

BDBoop said:


> Natalie Portman.



Was she born in Israel?  Did not know that.  Have to admit, when I think about her I'm not typically thinking about her past.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"Wait a sec, let me check.  Yup, I'm still white"


----------



## BDBoop

SwimExpert said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie Portman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was she born in Israel?  Did not know that.  Have to admit, when I think about her I'm not typically thinking about her past.
Click to expand...


She is so very beautiful, I gotta give you five gold stars and a warm fuzzy for excellent taste in women.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Avatar4321 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok since you chose to dog the question, explain why it is insane to say they are white?
> 
> I will remind you again that Saint Kick was a Greek, and Greeks are white. And that Jesus was born in Israel so was either white or off white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Greeks are White, and Palestinians are White, then Mexicans are White.
> 
> You can't have it both ways.  Unless you want to explain which factors separate Mexicans from Semites and Mediterraneans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some Mexicans are white.
> 
> Im not sure why it matters. But the scriptures say very clearly Christ is white:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I turned to see the voice that spake with me. And being turned, I saw seven golden candlesticks;
> 
> And in the midst of the seven candlesticks one like unto the Son of man, clothed with a garment down to the foot, and girt about the paps with a golden girdle.
> 
> *His head and his hairs were white like wool, as white as snow*; and his eyes were as a flame of fire; (Rev 1:12-14)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, why does it matter? He could be black or purple, and yet He would still be the Savior of the World. He would still be the Son of God. He still atoned for our sins.
> 
> Again, I don't know why you guys think this is a big deal. Nor why you are so offended that she stated the truth of the matter.
Click to expand...


White Mexicans ... 

Their last names are all Romney.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple lack of knowledge. All of Netanyahu's grandparents were from Belarus, Lithuania and Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say. Benzion Netanyahu was from Poland originally, but lived most of his life in Israel. He met his future wife who was a Palestinian, Tzila Segal. That throws part of your assertion out of the window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't! That's ridiculous.
Click to expand...

       [MENTION=46250]SwimExpert[/MENTION]

 All Jews originated in the Middle East, then branching out into Europe and Asia. Historical evidence suggests common origins in the Middle East, followed by migrations leading to the establishment of communities of Jews in Europe, Africa and Asia, in what is termed the Jewish Diaspora. Given that, he would be an Ashekanazi, Sephardic Jew descending from the Eastern Mediterranean with little to no Alpine/Northern European/Eastern European genetic influences. I was thinking his mother may have had Romanian origins, but his father Benzion Netanyahu may not have been native to northern Europe, and he himself may have descended from Sephardic Jews. 

As referenced in this chart, Benjamin Netanyahu would cluster with the Ashekanazi, from the Levant, and Sephardic Jews who migrated to areas of Spain, which might explain why Benzion and subsequently his parents were in Poland and why Benzion's field of expertise was the history of the Jews in Spain:






_Ashekanazi Average According To Dodecad V3_:

34.4 Mediterranean
24.5 West_Asian
19 West_European
12.7 Southwest_Asian
3.7 East_European
2.7 Northwest_African
1.1 East_African
0.9 Southeast_Asian
0.6 Northeast_Asian
0.2 South_Asian
0.1 Neo_African
0.0 Palaeo_African

Meaning people, that my original analogy stands. Jesus may have very well been white. Any questions?


----------



## SwimExpert

Sephardic Jew here.


----------



## BDBoop

I'm still wondering at all these so many people invested in believing a man born in the Middle East is white.


----------



## SwimExpert

I don't get it either.

On another note, here's the American Jesus.


----------



## TemplarKormac

SwimExpert said:


> Sephardic Jew here.



Very nice. 

So, this is Ben-Zion Netanyahu (Name spelled correctly this time)






And an assortment of Sephardic Jews:






Very striking similarities in the facial features if you ask me. I have made my case scientifically, ethnically, and demographically. I leave it up to you and others to rebut.


----------



## TemplarKormac

SwimExpert said:


> I don't get it either.
> 
> On another note, here's the American Jesus.



Wait what?


----------



## BDBoop

@TK - wait what, what. Why not.


----------



## candycorn

Luddly Neddite said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Greeks are White, and Palestinians are White, then Mexicans are White.
> 
> You can't have it both ways.  Unless you want to explain which factors separate Mexicans from Semites and Mediterraneans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Mexicans are white.
> 
> Im not sure why it matters. But the scriptures say very clearly Christ is white:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I turned to see the voice that spake with me. And being turned, I saw seven golden candlesticks;
> 
> And in the midst of the seven candlesticks one like unto the Son of man, clothed with a garment down to the foot, and girt about the paps with a golden girdle.
> 
> *His head and his hairs were white like wool, as white as snow*; and his eyes were as a flame of fire; (Rev 1:12-14)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, why does it matter? He could be black or purple, and yet He would still be the Savior of the World. He would still be the Son of God. He still atoned for our sins.
> 
> Again, I don't know why you guys think this is a big deal. Nor why you are so offended that she stated the truth of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White Mexicans ...
> 
> Their last names are all Romney.
Click to expand...


You sit here and wonder just how retarded the right wing will get and just when you think they've gone as whacky as they can...you get "Mexicans are white".


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> @TK - wait what, what. Why not.



Posts are becoming increasingly cryptic... to my knowledge, Jesus was never a Native American. Color me confused. Was that picture a joke? I don't know, I'm too hyped up on sugar from a Christmas party I got from to know. Maybe I'll go do something about that.


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TK - wait what, what. Why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posts are becoming increasingly cryptic... to my knowledge, Jesus was never a Native American. Color me confused. Was that picture a joke? I don't know, I'm too hyped up on sugar from a Christmas party I got from to know. Maybe I'll go do something about that.
Click to expand...


I see nothing wrong with Christ being represented as whatever nationality is honoring him. He was middle-eastern. Not Caucasian.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TK - wait what, what. Why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posts are becoming increasingly cryptic... to my knowledge, Jesus was never a Native American. Color me confused. Was that picture a joke? I don't know, I'm too hyped up on sugar from a Christmas party I got from to know. Maybe I'll go do something about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*I see nothing wrong with Christ being represented as whatever nationality is honoring him. *_He was middle-eastern. Not Caucasian.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't that be as bad as saying he was white though?


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posts are becoming increasingly cryptic... to my knowledge, Jesus was never a Native American. Color me confused. Was that picture a joke? I don't know, I'm too hyped up on sugar from a Christmas party I got from to know. Maybe I'll go do something about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I see nothing wrong with Christ being represented as whatever nationality is honoring him. *_He was middle-eastern. Not Caucasian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be as bad as saying he was white though?
Click to expand...


No. Because all the other races aren't telling the white race that they're wrong. Just whites telling non-whites that he was white - which is also wrong.


----------



## BDBoop

Doing some research;



> Though the definite origins of the word "Palestine" have been debated for years and are still not known for sure, the name is believed to be derived from the Egyptian and Hebrew word peleshet. Roughly translated to mean "rolling" or "migratory," the term was used to describe the inhabitants of the land to the northeast of Egypt - the Philistines. The Philistines were an Aegean people - more closely related to the Greeks and with no connection ethnically, linguisticly or historically with Arabia - who conquered in the 12th Century BCE the Mediterranean coastal plain that is now Israel and Gaza.



Origin of "Palestine" | Jewish Virtual Library


----------



## BDBoop

> 13 and among the lampstands was someone like a son of man,[a] dressed in a robe reaching down to his feet and with a golden sash around his chest. 14 The hair on his head was white like wool, as white as snow, and his eyes were like blazing fire. 15 His feet were like bronze glowing in a furnace, and his voice was like the sound of rushing waters. 16 In his right hand he held seven stars, and coming out of his mouth was a sharp, double-edged sword. His face was like the sun shining in all its brilliance.



His hair was white, post-resurrection. I see no mention of his face being white - his feet were bronze, and his eyes like fire. Obviously, this is not what he looked like on earth.


----------



## SwimExpert

I'm not quite sure what you're implying.  Of course there will be certain similarities between Jews.  We are ethnically diverse, but we are still a common people with common roots.  However, when it comes to the question of what native Palestinian Jews would have looked like, it takes a much deeper analysis.

Even those modern day Palestinians who themselves are descendant from ancient Palestinians 2000 years ago do not look quite like the ancient Palestinians of that time.  With the Arab conquest and other subsequent developments, much has changed.  New ethnic influences have been absorbed, some "original" ethnic genetic data has become extinct.  The truth is that despite the continuity of the Jewish people, we cannot be certain that there is a single person alive today who is descendant from a native Palestinian Jew from Jesus' time.  Modern Jews are a very different people than ancient Jews.  

What we do know is that Jews are an Afroasiatic people in origin, distinct from Indo-European peoples.  We know that the ancient Hebrews descend from a migratory nomadic people, but that when they eventually found their way into the Levant and "settled down" if you will, they became a much more insular culture than nowadays, and that their culture was nationalistic and relatively xenophobic and resisted welcoming immigrants and outsiders.  We know that 5% of our ancestry from today is sub-Saharan, which is necessarily a much smaller figure than would have been the case for Palestinian Jews 2000 years ago.  

From this information we can know that Palestinian Jews from 2000 years ago were a relatively dark skinned people, separate from Indo-Europeans.  They would have had an appearance closer to modern Egyptians than even modern post-Diaspora Jews.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*I see nothing wrong with Christ being represented as whatever nationality is honoring him. *_He was middle-eastern. Not Caucasian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be as bad as saying he was white though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because all the other races aren't telling the white race that they're wrong. Just whites telling non-whites that he was white - which is also wrong.
Click to expand...


I can understand that sentiment, but I am not going to target any non-white person here and shove that concept down their throat. As you can see, I am trying to make an actual scientific, genealogical and demographical argument for why I believe Jesus was white or Caucasian. I do it not to appease my sensitivities, but to prove a theory. Since most of the assertions about Jesus' ethnicity are just that, theories.

To my recollection, Caucasians (also referred to as "dirty whites") are any of the human species that originate from Europe, North Africa (Mauritania, Morocco, Algeria, Libya, Tunisia, and Egypt), the Horn of Africa (Eritrea, Djibouti, Ethiopia, and Somalia), Western Asia (Armenia, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Cyprus, Georgia, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, and Yemen) , Central Asia and South Asia. Meaning, that the peoples in these areas shared a lighter complexion than their Middle Eastern counterparts. It can be deduced that some of them resided in the area where Israel is now. Thus, making it possible for Jesus to be a Causcasian, and thus 'white' as the term is used here.



> "This third racial zone stretches from Spain across the Straits of Gibraltar to Morocco, and thence along the southern Mediterranean shores into Arabia, East Africa, Mesopotamia, and the Persian highlands; and across Afghanistan into India[...] The Mediterranean racial zone stretches unbroken from Spain across the Straits of Gibraltar to Morocco, and thence eastward to India[...] A branch of it extends far southward on both sides of the Red Sea into southern Arabia, the Ethiopian highlands, and the Horn of Africa."
> 
> Carleton Stevens Coon, _The Races of Europe_. New York: The Macmillan Company. pp 400-401 (1939)


----------



## Iceman

Santa Claus emerged from a combination of European pagan traditions and the Greek St.Nicholas. He was created by White men. His conception and holiday of Christmas are White/Western conceptions.

Jesus was a Hebrew, not an an Arab or Black man as some suggest here. He would look like your average  sephardic Jew you find in Israel today. He is certainly Caucasian. 

White is more of a subjective term, it is generally proscribed to European Caucasians, who genetically cluster closer together than with other Caucasians. Though depending on a census in what western nation you are in, Arabs, Persians, Jews, and North Africans are included in this category. You could argue Europeans(Whites) are a sub-race of Caucasians. But Europeans, Middle Easterners etc are part of the Caucasian Race. 

However, by the US Census Definition of the word, Jesus would certainly be White.


----------



## Iceman

Luddly Neddite said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove Christ doesn't. Your opinion only. Give me proof that heaven doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutters are always asking people to prove negatives.
> 
> Prove that unicorns don't exist. Same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, as always, conveniently ignoring that they can't prove Jesus/God/Christ exist.
> 
> And, ignoring the point - that Kelly and the rw's are hysterical over imaginary creatures.
> 
> Good grief. They can make them any color they want. WHO CARES????
Click to expand...

Aisha Harris cared, enough to say we should either make Santa Black or get rid of him for a penguin.

So which is it? Does his color not matter, or should we get rid of Santa?

It seems it doesn't matter what color Santa is, unless of course he is White, that is racist.


----------



## SwimExpert

Iceman said:


> Jesus was a Hebrew, not an an Arab or Black man as some suggest here. He would look like your average  sephardic Jew you find in Israel today. He is certainly Caucasian.



Incorrect, and clearly indicative of someone who doesn't know the first thing about which you speak.



> But Europeans, Middle Easterners etc are part of the Caucasian Race.



Semitic peoples are Afroasiatic peoples.


----------



## Iceman

SwimExpert said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Hebrew, not an an Arab or Black man as some suggest here. He would look like your average  sephardic Jew you find in Israel today. He is certainly Caucasian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, and clearly indicative of someone who doesn't know the first thing about which you speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Europeans, Middle Easterners etc are part of the Caucasian Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Semitic peoples are Afroasiatic peoples.
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as "Afroasiatic peoples"

There are 3 primary races: Caucasian, Negroid, and Mongoloid. Thought some would say Australoid is a race as well, which I agree with.


----------



## Sallow

TemplarKormac said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it either.
> 
> On another note, here's the American Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what?
Click to expand...


That's the Mormon Jeebus.


----------



## Sallow

Iceman said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a Hebrew, not an an Arab or Black man as some suggest here. He would look like your average  sephardic Jew you find in Israel today. He is certainly Caucasian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, and clearly indicative of someone who doesn't know the first thing about which you speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Europeans, Middle Easterners etc are part of the Caucasian Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Semitic peoples are Afroasiatic peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "Afroasiatic peoples"
> 
> There are 3 primary races: Caucasian, Negroid, and Mongoloid. Thought some would say Australoid is a race as well, which I agree with.
Click to expand...


There's really no such thing as races..


----------



## Synthaholic

BDBoop said:


> I'm still wondering at all these so many people invested in believing a man born in the Middle East is white.


Palatability.


----------



## Iceman

Sallow said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, and clearly indicative of someone who doesn't know the first thing about which you speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Semitic peoples are Afroasiatic peoples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "Afroasiatic peoples"
> 
> There are 3 primary races: Caucasian, Negroid, and Mongoloid. Thought some would say Australoid is a race as well, which I agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's really no such thing as races..
Click to expand...

LOL

Why you trollin'


----------



## SwimExpert

Iceman said:


> There is no such thing as "Afroasiatic peoples"
> 
> There are 3 primary races: Caucasian, Negroid, and Mongoloid. Thought some would say Australoid is a race as well, which I agree with.



Technically speaking, the idea of "race" is generally disregarded in modern anthropology.  It only remains of any value in forensic anthropology.  But even then, scientists recognize it as merely a rendering of modern social concepts.  For example, a skull can have features that indicate predominate African ancestry.  Thus, such a person would generally be considered "black" in today's society.  These perceptions are not held to be indicative any actually existing race.  They are merely convenient explanatory tools.

As for there being no such thing as Afroasiatic peoples, the fact that you say that shows that you haven't a clue what you're talking about.  Afroasiatic peoples share common ancestry, from which different but related cultures diverged.  Semitic peoples are the only ethnic groups to emerge out of continental Africa during Ancient times.  They had no substantial ancestry with Indo-European peoples, other than the common ancestries that Indo-Europeans at large shared with Afroasiatics.


----------



## Sallow

Iceman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "Afroasiatic peoples"
> 
> There are 3 primary races: Caucasian, Negroid, and Mongoloid. Thought some would say Australoid is a race as well, which I agree with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's really no such thing as races..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why you trollin'
Click to expand...


I just blow your whole reason for being?


----------



## Synthaholic

Avatar4321 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok since you chose to dog the question, explain why it is insane to say they are white?
> 
> I will remind you again that Saint Kick was a Greek, and Greeks are white. And that Jesus was born in Israel so was either white or off white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Greeks are White, and Palestinians are White, then Mexicans are White.
> 
> You can't have it both ways.  Unless you want to explain which factors separate Mexicans from Semites and Mediterraneans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some Mexicans are white.
Click to expand...







> Im not sure why it matters. But the scriptures say very clearly Christ is white:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I turned to see the voice that spake with me. And being turned, I saw seven golden candlesticks;
> 
> And in the midst of the seven candlesticks one like unto the Son of man, clothed with a garment down to the foot, and girt about the paps with a golden girdle.
> 
> *His head and his hairs were white like wool, as white as snow*; and his eyes were as a flame of fire; *(Rev 1:12-14)*
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why does it matter? He could be black or purple, and yet He would still be the Savior of the World. He would still be the Son of God. He still atoned for our sins.
> 
> Again, I don't know why you guys think this is a big deal. Nor why you are so offended that she stated the truth of the matter.
Click to expand...



Revelations?  Seriously?


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be as bad as saying he was white though?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Because all the other races aren't telling the white race that they're wrong. Just whites telling non-whites that he was white - which is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can understand that sentiment, but I am not going to target any non-white person here and shove that concept down their throat. As you can see, I am trying to make an actual scientific, genealogical and demographical argument for why I believe Jesus was white or Caucasian. I do it not to appease my sensitivities, but to prove a theory. Since most of the assertions about Jesus' ethnicity are just that, theories.
> 
> To my recollection, Caucasians (also referred to as "dirty whites") are any of the human species that originate from Europe, North Africa (Mauritania, Morocco, Algeria, Libya, Tunisia, and Egypt), the Horn of Africa (Eritrea, Djibouti, Ethiopia, and Somalia), Western Asia (Armenia, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Cyprus, Georgia, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, and Yemen) , Central Asia and South Asia. Meaning, that the peoples in these areas shared a lighter complexion than their Middle Eastern counterparts. It can be deduced that some of them resided in the area where Israel is now. Thus, making it possible for Jesus to be a Causcasian, and thus 'white' as the term is used here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This third racial zone stretches from Spain across the Straits of Gibraltar to Morocco, and thence along the southern Mediterranean shores into Arabia, East Africa, Mesopotamia, and the Persian highlands; and across Afghanistan into India[...] The Mediterranean racial zone stretches unbroken from Spain across the Straits of Gibraltar to Morocco, and thence eastward to India[...] A branch of it extends far southward on both sides of the Red Sea into southern Arabia, the Ethiopian highlands, and the Horn of Africa."
> 
> Carleton Stevens Coon, _The Races of Europe_. New York: The Macmillan Company. pp 400-401 (1939)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No.

And I am not attempting to shove anything down anywhere, so no need for the inflammatory rhetoric, thanks.


----------



## Iceman

SwimExpert said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "Afroasiatic peoples"
> 
> There are 3 primary races: Caucasian, Negroid, and Mongoloid. Thought some would say Australoid is a race as well, which I agree with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically speaking, the idea of "race" is generally disregarded in modern anthropology.  It only remains of any value in forensic anthropology.  But even then, scientists recognize it as merely a rendering of modern social concepts.  For example, a skull can have features that indicate predominate African ancestry.  Thus, such a person would generally be considered "black" in today's society.  These perceptions are not held to be indicative any actually existing race.  They are merely convenient explanatory tools.
> 
> As for there being no such thing as Afroasiatic peoples, the fact that you say that shows that you haven't a clue what you're talking about.  Afroasiatic peoples share common ancestry, from which different but related cultures diverged.  Semitic peoples are the only ethnic groups to emerge out of continental Africa during Ancient times.  They had no substantial ancestry with Indo-European peoples, other than the common ancestries that Indo-Europeans at large shared with Afroasiatics.
Click to expand...


Modern Anthropology, has no basis in reality. It's basis lies in the work of Franz Boas, a cultural marxist. Modern Anthropology was heavily influenced by the Frankfurt School. Anthropology has no basis in science.

The fact you cite modern anthropology as some broad universal authority on the scientific topic of race shows how ignorant you are on the subject.

There are genetically defined races.

Semitic peoples are Caucasian peoples, Caucasians emerged out of Western Eurasia, primarily the Caucasus and modern day Iran.

There is no such thing as Afroasiatics racially. It is a language group comprising the Middle East, North Africa, and the horn of Africa(Somalia).


----------



## Mertex

tinydancer said:


> Oh that St Nick was white. I love you lefties going mental crazy on this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It seems to me that Megan Kelly is the one that is going mental crazy over the fact that Santa has to be "white"!  

It's a made up character....not really real.....so who can claim that he is of a particular race or color?  Only Faux News and their idiot commentators.....


----------



## SwimExpert

Iceman said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "Afroasiatic peoples"
> 
> There are 3 primary races: Caucasian, Negroid, and Mongoloid. Thought some would say Australoid is a race as well, which I agree with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically speaking, the idea of "race" is generally disregarded in modern anthropology.  It only remains of any value in forensic anthropology.  But even then, scientists recognize it as merely a rendering of modern social concepts.  For example, a skull can have features that indicate predominate African ancestry.  Thus, such a person would generally be considered "black" in today's society.  These perceptions are not held to be indicative any actually existing race.  They are merely convenient explanatory tools.
> 
> As for there being no such thing as Afroasiatic peoples, the fact that you say that shows that you haven't a clue what you're talking about.  Afroasiatic peoples share common ancestry, from which different but related cultures diverged.  Semitic peoples are the only ethnic groups to emerge out of continental Africa during Ancient times.  They had no substantial ancestry with Indo-European peoples, other than the common ancestries that Indo-Europeans at large shared with Afroasiatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Modern Anthropology, has no basis in reality. It's basis lies in the work of Franz Boas, a cultural marxist. Modern Anthropology was heavily influenced by the Frankfurt School. Anthropology has no basis in science.
> 
> The fact you cite modern anthropology as some broad universal authority on the scientific topic of race shows how ignorant you are on the subject.
> 
> There are genetically defined races.
> 
> Semitic peoples are Caucasian peoples, Caucasians emerged out of Western Eurasia, primarily the Caucasus and modern day Iran.
> 
> There is no such thing as Afroasiatics racially. It is a language group comprising the Middle East, North Africa, and the horn of Africa(Somalia).
Click to expand...


Are you kidding me?  You use 19th century anthropology ideas to try to make your argument, but then say that modern anthropology has no basis in science.  So....what?  Only the outdated anthropology has merit?  Jesus-almost-black-Christ how can you not be embarrassed to say such ridiculous things?


----------



## Iceman

Synthaholic said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Greeks are White, and Palestinians are White, then Mexicans are White.
> 
> You can't have it both ways.  Unless you want to explain which factors separate Mexicans from Semites and Mediterraneans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Mexicans are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure why it matters. But the scriptures say very clearly Christ is white:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I turned to see the voice that spake with me. And being turned, I saw seven golden candlesticks;
> 
> And in the midst of the seven candlesticks one like unto the Son of man, clothed with a garment down to the foot, and girt about the paps with a golden girdle.
> 
> *His head and his hairs were white like wool, as white as snow*; and his eyes were as a flame of fire; *(Rev 1:12-14)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, why does it matter? He could be black or purple, and yet He would still be the Savior of the World. He would still be the Son of God. He still atoned for our sins.
> 
> Again, I don't know why you guys think this is a big deal. Nor why you are so offended that she stated the truth of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Revelations?  Seriously?
Click to expand...


Mexicans aren't a race, they are a nationality. There Black, White, Mestizo, and Amerindian Mexicans


----------



## Iceman

SwimExpert said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically speaking, the idea of "race" is generally disregarded in modern anthropology.  It only remains of any value in forensic anthropology.  But even then, scientists recognize it as merely a rendering of modern social concepts.  For example, a skull can have features that indicate predominate African ancestry.  Thus, such a person would generally be considered "black" in today's society.  These perceptions are not held to be indicative any actually existing race.  They are merely convenient explanatory tools.
> 
> As for there being no such thing as Afroasiatic peoples, the fact that you say that shows that you haven't a clue what you're talking about.  Afroasiatic peoples share common ancestry, from which different but related cultures diverged.  Semitic peoples are the only ethnic groups to emerge out of continental Africa during Ancient times.  They had no substantial ancestry with Indo-European peoples, other than the common ancestries that Indo-Europeans at large shared with Afroasiatics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Anthropology, has no basis in reality. It's basis lies in the work of Franz Boas, a cultural marxist. Modern Anthropology was heavily influenced by the Frankfurt School. Anthropology has no basis in science.
> 
> The fact you cite modern anthropology as some broad universal authority on the scientific topic of race shows how ignorant you are on the subject.
> 
> There are genetically defined races.
> 
> Semitic peoples are Caucasian peoples, Caucasians emerged out of Western Eurasia, primarily the Caucasus and modern day Iran.
> 
> There is no such thing as Afroasiatics racially. It is a language group comprising the Middle East, North Africa, and the horn of Africa(Somalia).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You use 19th century anthropology ideas to try to make your argument, but then say that modern anthropology has no basis in science.  So....what?  Only the outdated anthropology has merit?  Jesus-almost-black-Christ how can you not be embarrassed to say such ridiculous things?
Click to expand...


That's right, modern anthropology is just politically motivated social studies. Even universities recognize this by calling it a "social science", aka, not a science. 

Any credible academic recognizes "Afroasiatic" as a linguistic category, not a racial group. You are the only person I know who has suggested this designation as a racial group. You are also the only person I have heard say Semites emerged as a distinct group from Africa.


----------



## BDBoop

SwimExpert said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically speaking, the idea of "race" is generally disregarded in modern anthropology.  It only remains of any value in forensic anthropology.  But even then, scientists recognize it as merely a rendering of modern social concepts.  For example, a skull can have features that indicate predominate African ancestry.  Thus, such a person would generally be considered "black" in today's society.  These perceptions are not held to be indicative any actually existing race.  They are merely convenient explanatory tools.
> 
> As for there being no such thing as Afroasiatic peoples, the fact that you say that shows that you haven't a clue what you're talking about.  Afroasiatic peoples share common ancestry, from which different but related cultures diverged.  Semitic peoples are the only ethnic groups to emerge out of continental Africa during Ancient times.  They had no substantial ancestry with Indo-European peoples, other than the common ancestries that Indo-Europeans at large shared with Afroasiatics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Anthropology, has no basis in reality. It's basis lies in the work of Franz Boas, a cultural marxist. Modern Anthropology was heavily influenced by the Frankfurt School. Anthropology has no basis in science.
> 
> The fact you cite modern anthropology as some broad universal authority on the scientific topic of race shows how ignorant you are on the subject.
> 
> There are genetically defined races.
> 
> Semitic peoples are Caucasian peoples, Caucasians emerged out of Western Eurasia, primarily the Caucasus and modern day Iran.
> 
> There is no such thing as Afroasiatics racially. It is a language group comprising the Middle East, North Africa, and the horn of Africa(Somalia).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  You use 19th century anthropology ideas to try to make your argument, but then say that modern anthropology has no basis in science.  So....what?  Only the outdated anthropology has merit?  *Jesus-almost-black-Christ* how can you not be embarrassed to say such ridiculous things?
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

I think she is a complete idiot.

And she could be Nancy Grace's twin. That face. Does she eat lemons regularly? What a moron.


----------



## MDiver

While the person that Santa Claus was originally fashioned after was Saint Nicholas, who was indeed a white male, the jolly, fat, red-cheeked, immortal who can circle the globe in one night in a sleigh with reindeer, distributing presents and wearing a red and white suit, is a completely fictional character, bearing no resemblance to the original individual and thus and fictional characters can be any color one wants to make them.
Kelly's comment about Jesus however, was one of ignorance.  Jesus, if he existed at all, would have been a Nazarene and as such would have been olive-skinned, with black hair and beard.  He wouldn't have been white.  For those who cannot accept him as non-white, they're racist and aren't going to  make it through the pearly gates, if there are any.


----------



## Politico

Well this thread is pointless as most of the OPs are.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Mertex said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that St Nick was white. I love you lefties going mental crazy on this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that Megyn Kelly is the one that is going mental crazy over the fact that Santa has to be "white"!
> 
> It's a made up character....not really real.....so who can claim that he is of a particular race or color?  Only Faux News and their idiot commentators.....
Click to expand...


Actually, Aisha Harris started that one. "It was offensive for me to have Santa portrayed as an old-fat-white-man, so I want to turn him into a penguin!" To paraphrase.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Because all the other races aren't telling the white race that they're wrong. Just whites telling non-whites that he was white - which is also wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand that sentiment, but I am not going to target any non-white person here and shove that concept down their throat. As you can see, I am trying to make an actual scientific, genealogical and demographical argument for why I believe Jesus was white or Caucasian. I do it not to appease my sensitivities, but to prove a theory. Since most of the assertions about Jesus' ethnicity are just that, theories.
> 
> To my recollection, Caucasians (also referred to as "dirty whites") are any of the human species that originate from Europe, North Africa (Mauritania, Morocco, Algeria, Libya, Tunisia, and Egypt), the Horn of Africa (Eritrea, Djibouti, Ethiopia, and Somalia), Western Asia (Armenia, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Cyprus, Georgia, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, and Yemen) , Central Asia and South Asia. Meaning, that the peoples in these areas shared a lighter complexion than their Middle Eastern counterparts. It can be deduced that some of them resided in the area where Israel is now. Thus, making it possible for Jesus to be a Causcasian, and thus 'white' as the term is used here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This third racial zone stretches from Spain across the Straits of Gibraltar to Morocco, and thence along the southern Mediterranean shores into Arabia, East Africa, Mesopotamia, and the Persian highlands; and across Afghanistan into India[...] The Mediterranean racial zone stretches unbroken from Spain across the Straits of Gibraltar to Morocco, and thence eastward to India[...] A branch of it extends far southward on both sides of the Red Sea into southern Arabia, the Ethiopian highlands, and the Horn of Africa."
> 
> Carleton Stevens Coon, _The Races of Europe_. New York: The Macmillan Company. pp 400-401 (1939)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> And I am not attempting to shove anything down anywhere, so no need for the inflammatory rhetoric, thanks.
Click to expand...


  [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] I was unaware I was issuing any inflammatory rhetoric, BD. Given that all I've gotten from the liberal posters here is 'no', which is not a sufficient rebuttal to my argument, I chose to provide fact based positions. But you were the one who made the contention that white people among other races were going around telling non-white people that Jesus was white, in essence, "shoving it down their throat." In fact, holding such a position may be considered in itself "inflammatory." I wasn't accusing you of anything, but was merely letting you know that I don't do the things you say those other races do. If that is indeed inflammatory, perhaps I need to reassess my knowledge of the dictionary.


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand that sentiment, but I am not going to target any non-white person here and shove that concept down their throat. As you can see, I am trying to make an actual scientific, genealogical and demographical argument for why I believe Jesus was white or Caucasian. I do it not to appease my sensitivities, but to prove a theory. Since most of the assertions about Jesus' ethnicity are just that, theories.
> 
> To my recollection, Caucasians (also referred to as "dirty whites") are any of the human species that originate from Europe, North Africa (Mauritania, Morocco, Algeria, Libya, Tunisia, and Egypt), the Horn of Africa (Eritrea, Djibouti, Ethiopia, and Somalia), Western Asia (Armenia, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Cyprus, Georgia, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, and Yemen) , Central Asia and South Asia. Meaning, that the peoples in these areas shared a lighter complexion than their Middle Eastern counterparts. It can be deduced that some of them resided in the area where Israel is now. Thus, making it possible for Jesus to be a Causcasian, and thus 'white' as the term is used here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> And I am not attempting to shove anything down anywhere, so no need for the inflammatory rhetoric, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] I was unaware I was issuing any inflammatory rhetoric, BD. Given that all I've gotten from the liberal posters here is 'no', which is not a sufficient rebuttal to my argument, I chose to provide fact based positions. But you were the one who made the contention that white people among other races were going around telling non-white people that Jesus was white, in essence, "shoving it down their throat." In fact, holding such a position may be considered in itself "inflammatory." I wasn't accusing you of anything, but was merely letting you know that I don't do the things you say those other races do. If that is indeed inflammatory, perhaps I need to reassess my knowledge of the dictionary.
Click to expand...


Oh, my god. No. Just no. Stop twisting what I say to fit your talking points, and then use them against me. Because once you twist it, it ceases to be what I said.

Jesus, TK. Is the 'win' really worth it?


----------



## LoneLaugher

TemplarKormac said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that St Nick was white. I love you lefties going mental crazy on this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that Megyn Kelly is the one that is going mental crazy over the fact that Santa has to be "white"!
> 
> It's a made up character....not really real.....so who can claim that he is of a particular race or color?  Only Faux News and their idiot commentators.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Aisha Harris started that one. "It was offensive for me to have Santa portrayed as an old-fat-white-man, so I want to turn him into a penguin!" To paraphrase.
Click to expand...


To paraphrase?


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> And I am not attempting to shove anything down anywhere, so no need for the inflammatory rhetoric, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] I was unaware I was issuing any inflammatory rhetoric, BD. Given that all I've gotten from the liberal posters here is 'no', which is not a sufficient rebuttal to my argument, I chose to provide fact based positions. But you were the one who made the contention that white people among other races were going around telling non-white people that Jesus was white, in essence, "shoving it down their throat." In fact, holding such a position may be considered in itself "inflammatory." I wasn't accusing you of anything, but was merely letting you know that I don't do the things you say those other races do. If that is indeed inflammatory, perhaps I need to reassess my knowledge of the dictionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, my god. No. Just no. Stop twisting what I say to fit your talking points, and then use them against me. Because once you twist it, it ceases to be what I said.
> 
> Jesus, TK. Is the 'win' really worth it?
Click to expand...


Not trying to "win" or "twist" anything. I was originally trying to defend myself. 

You said "all the other races aren't telling the white race that they're wrong. _Just whites telling non-whites that he was white - which is also wrong_. 

In a nutshell, BD I agree, I personally don't make a habit of shoving my worldview down people's throats, and no, I'm not insinuating that you do anything of the sort. People can enjoy Santa however they want, black, white, pink, purple--whatever. Jesus on the other hand, I personally don't care what color he was. Jesus is Jesus. But though my own research, I believe he resembled a White Caucasian man, given that the Caucasus Mountains were mere hundreds of miles northeast of where Jesus was born, and that many Caucasians were from the areas I mention in my previous posts, including the Eastern Mediterranean.  

There is no win here, no intentional sleights, just my honest attempt to engender a debate.


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] I was unaware I was issuing any inflammatory rhetoric, BD. Given that all I've gotten from the liberal posters here is 'no', which is not a sufficient rebuttal to my argument, I chose to provide fact based positions. But you were the one who made the contention that white people among other races were going around telling non-white people that Jesus was white, in essence, "shoving it down their throat." In fact, holding such a position may be considered in itself "inflammatory." I wasn't accusing you of anything, but was merely letting you know that I don't do the things you say those other races do. If that is indeed inflammatory, perhaps I need to reassess my knowledge of the dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my god. No. Just no. Stop twisting what I say to fit your talking points, and then use them against me. Because once you twist it, it ceases to be what I said.
> 
> Jesus, TK. Is the 'win' really worth it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not trying to "win" or "twist" anything. I was originally trying to defend myself.
> 
> You said "all the other races aren't telling the white race that they're wrong. _Just whites telling non-whites that he was white - which is also wrong_.
> 
> In a nutshell, BD I agree, I personally don't make a habit of shoving my worldview down people's throats, and no, I'm not insinuating that you do anything of the sort. People can enjoy Santa however they want, black, white, pink, purple--whatever. Jesus on the other hand, I personally don't care what color he was. Jesus is Jesus. But though my own research, I believe he resembled a White Caucasian man, given that the Caucasus Mountains were mere hundreds of miles northeast of where Jesus was born, and that many Caucasians were from the areas I mention in my previous posts, including the Eastern Mediterranean.
> 
> There is no win here, no intentional sleights, just my honest attempt to engender a debate.
Click to expand...


Uh-huh. Okay. Jesus was Caucasian.


----------



## TemplarKormac

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that Megyn Kelly is the one that is going mental crazy over the fact that Santa has to be "white"!
> 
> It's a made up character....not really real.....so who can claim that he is of a particular race or color?  Only Faux News and their idiot commentators.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Aisha Harris started that one. "It was offensive for me to have Santa portrayed as an old-fat-white-man, so I want to turn him into a penguin!" To paraphrase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To paraphrase?
Click to expand...


I did read her essay. If you want me to quote her, I can. Did YOU read her essay? Or are you too busy spouting off talking points?



> In hindsight, I see this explanation as the great Hollywood spec script it really is. (Just picture the past-their-prime actors who could share the role. Robert De Niro! Eddie Murphy! Jackie Chan! I smell a camp classic.) But at the time, I didn't buy it.* I remember feeling slightly ashamed that our black Santa wasn't the "real thing." Because when you're a kid and you're inundated with the imagery of a pale seasonal visitor - and you notice that even some black families decorate their houses with white Santas - you're likely to accept the consensus view, despite your parents' noble intentions.*
> 
> *Two decades later, America is less and less white, but a melanin-deficient Santa remains the default in commercials, mall casting calls, and movies. Isn't it time that our image of Santa better serve all the children he delights each Christmas? Yes, it is. And so I propose that America abandon Santa-as-fat-old-white-man and create a new symbol of Christmas cheer. From here on out, Santa Claus should be a penguin.*
> 
> That's right: a penguin.
> 
> Why, you ask? *For one thing, making Santa Claus an animal rather than an old white male could spare millions of nonwhite kids the insecurity and shame that I remember from childhood.* Whether you celebrate the holiday or not, Santa is one of the first iconic figures foisted upon you: He exists as an incredibly powerful image in the imaginations of children across the country (and beyond, of course). That this genial, jolly man can only be seen as white - and consequently, that a Santa of any other hue is merely a "joke" or a chance to trudge out racist stereotypes - helps perpetuate the whole "white-as-default" notion endemic to American culture (and, of course, not just American culture).



It's time to give Santa Claus a makeover - Aisha Harris


----------



## LoneLaugher

TemplarKormac said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Aisha Harris started that one. "It was offensive for me to have Santa portrayed as an old-fat-white-man, so I want to turn him into a penguin!" To paraphrase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To paraphrase?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did read her essay. If you want me to quote her, I can. Did YOU read her essay? Or are you too busy spouting off talking points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In hindsight, I see this explanation as the great Hollywood spec script it really is. (Just picture the past-their-prime actors who could share the role. Robert De Niro! Eddie Murphy! Jackie Chan! I smell a camp classic.) But at the time, I didn't buy it.* I remember feeling slightly ashamed that our black Santa wasn't the "real thing." Because when you're a kid and you're inundated with the imagery of a pale seasonal visitor - and you notice that even some black families decorate their houses with white Santas - you're likely to accept the consensus view, despite your parents' noble intentions.*
> 
> *Two decades later, America is less and less white, but a melanin-deficient Santa remains the default in commercials, mall casting calls, and movies. Isn't it time that our image of Santa better serve all the children he delights each Christmas? Yes, it is. And so I propose that America abandon Santa-as-fat-old-white-man and create a new symbol of Christmas cheer. From here on out, Santa Claus should be a penguin.*
> 
> That's right: a penguin.
> 
> Why, you ask? *For one thing, making Santa Claus an animal rather than an old white male could spare millions of nonwhite kids the insecurity and shame that I remember from childhood.* Whether you celebrate the holiday or not, Santa is one of the first iconic figures foisted upon you: He exists as an incredibly powerful image in the imaginations of children across the country (and beyond, of course). That this genial, jolly man can only be seen as white - and consequently, that a Santa of any other hue is merely a "joke" or a chance to trudge out racist stereotypes - helps perpetuate the whole "white-as-default" notion endemic to American culture (and, of course, not just American culture).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's time to give Santa Claus a makeover - Aisha Harris
Click to expand...


I read it. She was not offended.  She did not say she was offended. Her discussion was reasoned and calm....without expressing angst other than being confused as a child. 

Until she started in with the penguin shit, that is. That was just stupid.

Paraphrasing is fine.....but you need to do so accurately. She was not offended.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my god. No. Just no. Stop twisting what I say to fit your talking points, and then use them against me. Because once you twist it, it ceases to be what I said.
> 
> Jesus, TK. Is the 'win' really worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to "win" or "twist" anything. I was originally trying to defend myself.
> 
> You said "all the other races aren't telling the white race that they're wrong. _Just whites telling non-whites that he was white - which is also wrong_.
> 
> In a nutshell, BD I agree, I personally don't make a habit of shoving my worldview down people's throats, and no, I'm not insinuating that you do anything of the sort. People can enjoy Santa however they want, black, white, pink, purple--whatever. Jesus on the other hand, I personally don't care what color he was. Jesus is Jesus. But though my own research, I believe he resembled a White Caucasian man, given that the Caucasus Mountains were mere hundreds of miles northeast of where Jesus was born, and that many Caucasians were from the areas I mention in my previous posts, including the Eastern Mediterranean.
> 
> There is no win here, no intentional sleights, just my honest attempt to engender a debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-huh. Okay. Jesus was Caucasian.
Click to expand...


But not a Caucasian as defined by the US Census Bureau. The term has been co-opted by that bureaucracy. 

Look, I'm not saying Jesus was white 'just because' I am trying to make an intellectual argument here. I'm hoping people can appreciate such an effort and try to rebut me, not react so dismissively. I am theorizing. 



> In explaining the development of racial theories in the context of scripture, Colin Kidd, in his book _The forging of races_, argues that the assignment of race to biblical individuals has been a mostly subjective practice based on cultural stereotypes and societal trends rather than on scientific methods. Kidd reviews a number of theories about the race of Jesus, ranging from a white Aryan Jesus to a black African Jesus, illustrating that there is no general agreement among scholars on the race of Jesus



Race and appearance of Jesus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Meathead

No one should really give a damn what she things. If she wants to create her own black Kwanza Klaws why doesn't she just do and run an article in whatever it is blacks read and leave the rest of us alone.


----------



## TemplarKormac

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> To paraphrase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read her essay. If you want me to quote her, I can. Did YOU read her essay? Or are you too busy spouting off talking points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In hindsight, I see this explanation as the great Hollywood spec script it really is. (Just picture the past-their-prime actors who could share the role. Robert De Niro! Eddie Murphy! Jackie Chan! I smell a camp classic.) But at the time, I didn't buy it.* I remember feeling slightly ashamed that our black Santa wasn't the "real thing." Because when you're a kid and you're inundated with the imagery of a pale seasonal visitor - and you notice that even some black families decorate their houses with white Santas - you're likely to accept the consensus view, despite your parents' noble intentions.*
> 
> *Two decades later, America is less and less white, but a melanin-deficient Santa remains the default in commercials, mall casting calls, and movies. Isn't it time that our image of Santa better serve all the children he delights each Christmas? Yes, it is. And so I propose that America abandon Santa-as-fat-old-white-man and create a new symbol of Christmas cheer. From here on out, Santa Claus should be a penguin.*
> 
> That's right: a penguin.
> 
> Why, you ask? *For one thing, making Santa Claus an animal rather than an old white male could spare millions of nonwhite kids the insecurity and shame that I remember from childhood.* Whether you celebrate the holiday or not, Santa is one of the first iconic figures foisted upon you: He exists as an incredibly powerful image in the imaginations of children across the country (and beyond, of course). That this genial, jolly man can only be seen as white - and consequently, that a Santa of any other hue is merely a "joke" or a chance to trudge out racist stereotypes - helps perpetuate the whole "white-as-default" notion endemic to American culture (and, of course, not just American culture).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's time to give Santa Claus a makeover - Aisha Harris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read it. She was not offended.  She did not say she was offended. Her discussion was reasoned and calm....without expressing angst other than being confused as a child.
> 
> Until she started in with the penguin shit, that is. That was just stupid.
> 
> Paraphrasing is fine.....but you need to do so accurately. She was not offended.
Click to expand...


Ashamed, offended... Normally I associate being ashamed with 'offended.' Unless the English language has changed in the last 15 minutes. Given the way she lambasted the commonly accepted image of Santa Claus, she was indeed offended, not just ashamed. I study the nuances of the English language, including deriving the emotions of the author in this case. Ashamed yes, also offended. She was taking offense to the portrayal of a mythical figure as white, on top of being ashamed that she saw black families accepting him as White, not Black. 

So, is there still a problem? Just a side note, if she was indeed 'not offended;' then why are all the liberals I run into screaming bloody murder over what Megyn Kelly said? If that's the case, why are people wasting their breath?


----------



## LoneLaugher

TemplarKormac said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did read her essay. If you want me to quote her, I can. Did YOU read her essay? Or are you too busy spouting off talking points?
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to give Santa Claus a makeover - Aisha Harris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read it. She was not offended.  She did not say she was offended. Her discussion was reasoned and calm....without expressing angst other than being confused as a child.
> 
> Until she started in with the penguin shit, that is. That was just stupid.
> 
> Paraphrasing is fine.....but you need to do so accurately. She was not offended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashamed, offended... Normally I associate being ashamed with 'offended.' Unless the English language has changed in the last 15 minutes. Given the way she lambasted the commonly accepted image of Santa Claus, she was indeed offended, not just ashamed. I study the nuances of the English language, including deriving the emotions of the author in this case. Ashamed yes, also offended. She was taking offense to the portrayal of a mythical figure as white, on top of being ashamed that she saw black families accepting him as White, not Black.
> 
> So, is there still a problem?
Click to expand...


We disagree.  Get out your dictionary and look up "empathy". Can you not understand why she would have those feelings as a child?  I invite you to take a few minutes and really try to put yourself in her shoes.  Also, consider that her focus was on how children view the world.....not adults. Her essay was not intended to force any adults to act in any way.


----------



## Meathead

Let's just cut to the chase. We can have an Hispanic Santa, a paraplegic Santa, a gay Santa, a Muslim Santa, a Hispanic paraplegic lesbian Santa, a Hispanic Muslim paraplegic lesbian Santa - I don't care, just stop the whining!


----------



## BDBoop

"Screaming bloody murder," yup.


----------



## TemplarKormac

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read it. She was not offended.  She did not say she was offended. Her discussion was reasoned and calm....without expressing angst other than being confused as a child.
> 
> Until she started in with the penguin shit, that is. That was just stupid.
> 
> Paraphrasing is fine.....but you need to do so accurately. She was not offended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashamed, offended... Normally I associate being ashamed with 'offended.' Unless the English language has changed in the last 15 minutes. Given the way she lambasted the commonly accepted image of Santa Claus, she was indeed offended, not just ashamed. I study the nuances of the English language, including deriving the emotions of the author in this case. Ashamed yes, also offended. She was taking offense to the portrayal of a mythical figure as white, on top of being ashamed that she saw black families accepting him as White, not Black.
> 
> So, is there still a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We disagree.  Get out your dictionary and look up "empathy". Can you not understand why she would have those feelings as a child?  I invite you to take a few minutes and really try to put yourself in her shoes.  Also, consider that her focus was on how children view the world.....not adults. Her essay was not intended to force any adults to act in any way.
Click to expand...


Given that children are easily impressionable, I take the influence of adults into account. I did put myself in her shoes, and there is no way in h-e double hockey sticks she could perceive the nuances of racial adversity, unless such attitudes were gleaned upon her by her parents, who more likely than not might have been witnesses to the civil rights movement.

But that whole penguin schtick was stupid, as you said. The term 'empathy' nor any attitudes of empathy appear in the essay, just a rant, a tirade, a lamentation. If she wasn't telling other adults what to do, then what was this?



> So let's ditch Santa the old white man altogether, and embrace Penguin Claus - who will join the Easter Bunny in the pantheon of friendly, secular visitors from the animal kingdom who come to us as the representatives of ostensibly religious holidays.
> 
> It's time to hand over the reins to those deer and let the universally beloved waddling bird warm the hearts of children everywhere, regardless of the color of their skin.


----------



## mudwhistle

BobPlumb said:


> Santa has no real color.  He is the color of the beholder.  It's a Christmas magic  thing.
> 
> Kelly's next husband will be a black man!



Santa Claus is patterned after St Nicholas a Greek Bishop. The celebration of St Nick was mostly in Scandinavia. It is of European origin, so of course Santa Claus was white. 

I think if we learn to accept the race of others we can better learn to blend in with them. Trying to pattern Santa Claus in whatever race you choose does nothing but reinforce separating races.

If you want something similar to Santa Claus in your race find someone in your history that fits, otherwise changing his skin color is just racism. Raising children not to accept whites.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> "Screaming bloody murder," yup.



So, why is everyone attacking Megyn Kelly? So what if Rachel Maddow, Joy Behar or some other liberal woman TV personality made such a comment? Would I be seeing some of the reactions I'm seeing in this thread? Of course it's 'screaming bloody murder,' that is unless someone can prove otherwise. I would never have dreamed that people would get so upset over an off the cuff remark. I also find it ironic that some people on the left would all of a sudden care what Jesus' skin color was.


----------



## BDBoop

Bye.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> Bye.



Merry Christmas!


----------



## mudwhistle

People are people, but black kids, Hispanic kids, whatever, are often taught to separate themselves from other races. And the very fact that we want to keep Santa white must mean "WE" are being racists. 

This is yet another wedge-issue that the left loves throwing up in our faces. Funny, it probably was invented by white liberals as well. 

Christ, if you want Santa to be Magenta, go for it if it makes you happy.


----------



## LoneLaugher

It was not off the cuff. It was a scripted segment on her show....with three panelists. The jeebus add-on may have been off the cuff.....but none of it was meant to be a joke. 

Sorry.......Kelly was just tossing out some red meat for attention. In the end, it probably upped her speaking fees. Twenty percent of 220 million is still a lot of people to whom she can market her books and coffee mugs. It's all good.


----------



## mudwhistle

LoneLaugher said:


> It was not off the cuff. It was a scripted segment on her show....with three panelists. The jeebus add-on may have been off the cuff.....but none of it was meant to be a joke.
> 
> Sorry.......Kelly was just tossing out some red meat for attention. In the end, it probably upped her speaking fees. Twenty percent of 220 million is still a lot of people to whom she can market her books and coffee mugs. It's all good.



How evil of her to promote her show.


It was part of a discussion. She gave her opinion. Is that a crime?


Apparently so.


----------



## TemplarKormac

LoneLaugher said:


> It was not off the cuff. It was a scripted segment on her show....with three panelists. The jeebus add-on may have been off the cuff.....but none of it was meant to be a joke.
> 
> Sorry.......Kelly was just tossing out some red meat for attention. In the end, it probably upped her speaking fees. Twenty percent of 220 million is still a lot of people to whom she can market her books and coffee mugs. It's all good.



So Aisha Harris' OpEd is considered a joke, but not what Megyn Kelly said? Interesting double standard.


----------



## LoneLaugher

TemplarKormac said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not off the cuff. It was a scripted segment on her show....with three panelists. The jeebus add-on may have been off the cuff.....but none of it was meant to be a joke.
> 
> Sorry.......Kelly was just tossing out some red meat for attention. In the end, it probably upped her speaking fees. Twenty percent of 220 million is still a lot of people to whom she can market her books and coffee mugs. It's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Aisha Harris' OpEd is considered a joke, but not what Megyn Kelly said? Interesting double standard.
Click to expand...


Harris' essay was not a joke. Who said it was? She was commenting on a subject that has meaning to her.


----------



## sitarro

Luddly Neddite said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove Christ doesn't. Your opinion only. Give me proof that heaven doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutters are always asking people to prove negatives.
> 
> Prove that unicorns don't exist. Same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, as always, conveniently ignoring that they can't prove Jesus/God/Christ exist.
> 
> And, ignoring the point - that Kelly and the rw's are hysterical over imaginary creatures.
> 
> Good grief. They can make them any color they want. WHO CARES????
Click to expand...


You still can't prove evolution, global warming, or equal treatment of women by this bigoted administration.......doesn't stop you from your belief in that bullshit.


----------



## SwimExpert

Iceman said:


> The fact you cite modern anthropology as some broad universal authority on the scientific topic of race shows how ignorant you are on the subject.



This alone makes everything you say a delusional absurdity.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama had the NSA tap Santas phone. Those transcripts can settle it


----------



## mudwhistle

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not off the cuff. It was a scripted segment on her show....with three panelists. The jeebus add-on may have been off the cuff.....but none of it was meant to be a joke.
> 
> Sorry.......Kelly was just tossing out some red meat for attention. In the end, it probably upped her speaking fees. Twenty percent of 220 million is still a lot of people to whom she can market her books and coffee mugs. It's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Aisha Harris' OpEd is considered a joke, but not what Megyn Kelly said? Interesting double standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harris' essay was not a joke. Who said it was? She was commenting on a subject that has meaning to her.
Click to expand...


Why does it have meaning?

Because she was confused when her parents made up some stuff about Santa changing colors. She became bewildered, so she decided to remove her bewilderment by eliminating the source. 

Kids are colorblind from birth but learn to be prejudice from their parents or others around them. Her parents taught her to be upset when she saw a white Santa. Megan Kelly couldn't say anything right in this situation in Harris's mind.


----------



## candycorn

Synthaholic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering at all these so many people invested in believing a man born in the Middle East is white.
> 
> 
> 
> Palatability.
Click to expand...


When (not if) we get a black pope...I wonder how the Catholic world will react


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering at all these so many people invested in believing a man born in the Middle East is white.
> 
> 
> 
> Palatability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When (not if) we get a black pope...I wonder how the Catholic world will react
Click to expand...


Regardless their reaction the MSM will be critical.


----------



## candycorn

LoneLaugher said:


> It was not off the cuff. It was a scripted segment on her show....with three panelists. The jeebus add-on may have been off the cuff.....but none of it was meant to be a joke.
> 
> Sorry.......Kelly was just tossing out some red meat for attention. In the end, it probably upped her speaking fees. Twenty percent of 220 million is still a lot of people to whom she can market her books and coffee mugs. It's all good.



That is what I suspect as well.  I think Ms. Kelly would be stunned at the utter stupidity of her "supporters" (i.e. Mexicans are white).  After that cosmic episode with Palin a few weeks back, she needed to re-assert her credentials and this would did it; look at the right wing loons rushing to her defense (i.e. Mexicans are white).  

In a few weeks, she'll have some sort of in-depth multi-part series about some weighty topic to try to re-establish her credability as a non-moron.  You've got to remember though; with FOX, the man with one eye is the leader of the blind.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palatability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When (not if) we get a black pope...I wonder how the Catholic world will react
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless their reaction the MSM will be critical.
Click to expand...


Now it's "I'm a victim" before the fact...

I wish I could say I was surprised.


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not off the cuff. It was a scripted segment on her show....with three panelists. The jeebus add-on may have been off the cuff.....but none of it was meant to be a joke.
> 
> Sorry.......Kelly was just tossing out some red meat for attention. In the end, it probably upped her speaking fees. Twenty percent of 220 million is still a lot of people to whom she can market her books and coffee mugs. It's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I suspect as well.  I think Ms. Kelly would be stunned at the utter stupidity of her "supporters" (i.e. Mexicans are white).  After that cosmic episode with Palin a few weeks back, she needed to re-assert her credentials and this would did it; look at the right wing loons rushing to her defense (i.e. Mexicans are white).
> 
> In a few weeks, she'll have some sort of in-depth multi-part series about some weighty topic to try to re-establish her credability as a non-moron.  You've got to remember though; with FOX, the man with one eye is the leader of the blind.
Click to expand...


Oh, so Megan Kelly made Bashir say those things?

Gotcha.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

sitarro said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutters are always asking people to prove negatives.
> 
> Prove that unicorns don't exist. Same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, as always, conveniently ignoring that they can't prove Jesus/God/Christ exist.
> 
> And, ignoring the point - that Kelly and the rw's are hysterical over imaginary creatures.
> 
> Good grief. They can make them any color they want. WHO CARES????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still can't prove evolution, global warming, or equal treatment of women by this bigoted administration.......doesn't stop you from your belief in that bullshit.
Click to expand...


You still can't prove JesusGodChristSantaEasterBunnyToothFairy exists ... doesn't stop you from believing in that bullshit. 

See how that works?

What a ridiculous thread about a ridiculous person's ridiculous statements.


----------



## TemplarKormac

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not off the cuff. It was a scripted segment on her show....with three panelists. The jeebus add-on may have been off the cuff.....but none of it was meant to be a joke.
> 
> Sorry.......Kelly was just tossing out some red meat for attention. In the end, it probably upped her speaking fees. Twenty percent of 220 million is still a lot of people to whom she can market her books and coffee mugs. It's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Aisha Harris' OpEd is considered a joke, but not what Megyn Kelly said? Interesting double standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harris' essay was not a joke. Who said it was? She was commenting on a subject that has meaning to her.
Click to expand...


A penguin? Seriously, LL, that is the highest form of satire if I ever did see it. That's why it was in Megyn Kelly's "light hearted segment."


----------



## TemplarKormac

candycorn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering at all these so many people invested in believing a man born in the Middle East is white.
> 
> 
> 
> Palatability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When (not if) we get a black pope...I wonder how the Catholic world will react
Click to expand...


Given that Pope Francis is from South America, and very endeared to South Americans and Hispanics alike in the Catholic community, I do believe you've already gotten your answer.


----------



## mudwhistle

Luddly Neddite said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, as always, conveniently ignoring that they can't prove Jesus/God/Christ exist.
> 
> And, ignoring the point - that Kelly and the rw's are hysterical over imaginary creatures.
> 
> Good grief. They can make them any color they want. WHO CARES????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still can't prove evolution, global warming, or equal treatment of women by this bigoted administration.......doesn't stop you from your belief in that bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still can't prove JesusGodChristSantaEasterBunnyToothFairy exists ... doesn't stop you from believing in that bullshit.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> What a ridiculous thread about a ridiculous person's ridiculous statements.
Click to expand...


We can prove Jesus existed.


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When (not if) we get a black pope...I wonder how the Catholic world will react
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless their reaction the MSM will be critical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now it's "I'm a victim" before the fact...
> 
> I wish I could say I was surprised.
Click to expand...


How are you a victim?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

mudwhistle said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still can't prove evolution, global warming, or equal treatment of women by this bigoted administration.......doesn't stop you from your belief in that bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still can't prove JesusGodChristSantaEasterBunnyToothFairy exists ... doesn't stop you from believing in that bullshit.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> What a ridiculous thread about a ridiculous person's ridiculous statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can prove Jesus existed.
Click to expand...


Yes, there is evidence that Jesus exist*ED*. There is also evidence that a person upon whom Santa is based exist*ED*.

But proof that Jesus/Santa exist*ED* is not proof that Jesus/Santa exist*S* now. If you *choose* to, you can believe differently but that's not proof of anything. You can clap your hands to make Tinkerbell live if you *choose* to believe that works. 

And it certainly does not prove that Kelly is not a stupid bimbo with stupid bimbos who watch her. 

Once again, the thread has completed the very same ridiculous circle.


----------



## Sallow

mudwhistle said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still can't prove evolution, global warming, or equal treatment of women by this bigoted administration.......doesn't stop you from your belief in that bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still can't prove JesusGodChristSantaEasterBunnyToothFairy exists ... doesn't stop you from believing in that bullshit.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> What a ridiculous thread about a ridiculous person's ridiculous statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can prove Jesus existed.
Click to expand...


No you can't.

He exists in the writings of one historian outside of the Bible. And Flavius Josephus' books on the topic were probably corrupted by the church.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not off the cuff. It was a scripted segment on her show....with three panelists. The jeebus add-on may have been off the cuff.....but none of it was meant to be a joke.
> 
> Sorry.......Kelly was just tossing out some red meat for attention. In the end, it probably upped her speaking fees. Twenty percent of 220 million is still a lot of people to whom she can market her books and coffee mugs. It's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I suspect as well.  I think Ms. Kelly would be stunned at the utter stupidity of her "supporters" (i.e. Mexicans are white).  After that cosmic episode with Palin a few weeks back, she needed to re-assert her credentials and this would did it; look at the right wing loons rushing to her defense (i.e. Mexicans are white).
> 
> In a few weeks, she'll have some sort of in-depth multi-part series about some weighty topic to try to re-establish her credability as a non-moron.  You've got to remember though; with FOX, the man with one eye is the leader of the blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so Megan Kelly made Bashir say those things?
> 
> Gotcha.
Click to expand...


That was insane, even for you.


----------



## candycorn

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palatability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When (not if) we get a black pope...I wonder how the Catholic world will react
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given that Pope Francis is from South America, and very endeared to South Americans and Hispanics alike in the Catholic community, I do believe you've already gotten your answer.
Click to expand...


When it happens, I think you'll be shocked.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless their reaction the MSM will be critical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's "I'm a victim" before the fact...
> 
> I wish I could say I was surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you a victim?
Click to expand...


I was commenting on your 24/7 "I'm a victim" schism you've developed over a lifetime of being "victimized".


----------



## Dot Com

Law Book Spice responded angrily  :

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyyAHfV6S_4]Megyn Kelly addresses Santa Claus comments - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Law Book Spice..


----------



## Dot Com

She has Fox's characteristic sneer on her face


----------



## mudwhistle

Luddly Neddite said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still can't prove JesusGodChristSantaEasterBunnyToothFairy exists ... doesn't stop you from believing in that bullshit.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> What a ridiculous thread about a ridiculous person's ridiculous statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can prove Jesus existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there is evidence that Jesus exist*ED*. There is also evidence that a person upon whom Santa is based exist*ED*.
> 
> But proof that Jesus/Santa exist*ED* is not proof that Jesus/Santa exist*S* now. If you *choose* to, you can believe differently but that's not proof of anything. You can clap your hands to make Tinkerbell live if you *choose* to believe that works.
> 
> And it certainly does not prove that Kelly is not a stupid bimbo with stupid bimbos who watch her.
> 
> Once again, the thread has completed the very same ridiculous circle.
Click to expand...


You must hate women.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dot Com said:


> She has Fox's characteristic sneer on her face



Typical.

What she looks like is grounds for ridicule, even though the sneering doesn't exist. It all in you mind


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> Law Book Spice..



You don't have to tell us she's hot......


----------



## TemplarKormac

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When (not if) we get a black pope...I wonder how the Catholic world will react
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that Pope Francis is from South America, and very endeared to South Americans and Hispanics alike in the Catholic community, I do believe you've already gotten your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it happens, I think you'll be shocked.
Click to expand...


Me? Shocked? I'm not even Catholic. So why should I care?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still can't prove JesusGodChristSantaEasterBunnyToothFairy exists ... doesn't stop you from believing in that bullshit.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> What a ridiculous thread about a ridiculous person's ridiculous statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can prove Jesus existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you can't.
> 
> He exists in the writings of one historian outside of the Bible. And Flavius Josephus' books on the topic were probably corrupted by the church.
Click to expand...


Ever hear of Tacitus?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Luddly Neddite said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still can't prove JesusGodChristSantaEasterBunnyToothFairy exists ... doesn't stop you from believing in that bullshit.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> What a ridiculous thread about a ridiculous person's ridiculous statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can prove Jesus existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there is evidence that Jesus exist*ED*. There is also evidence that a person upon whom Santa is based exist*ED*.
> 
> But proof that Jesus/Santa exist*ED* is not proof that Jesus/Santa exist*S* now. If you *choose* to, you can believe differently but that's not proof of anything. You can clap your hands to make Tinkerbell live if you *choose* to believe that works.
> 
> And it certainly does not prove that Kelly is not a stupid bimbo with stupid bimbos who watch her.
> 
> Once again, the thread has completed the very same ridiculous circle.
Click to expand...


Answer me this.

What part of that post actually made sense to you?


----------



## TemplarKormac

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can prove Jesus existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you can't.
> 
> He exists in the writings of one historian outside of the Bible. And Flavius Josephus' books on the topic were probably corrupted by the church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear of Tacitus?
Click to expand...


Annals (Tacitus) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dot Com

mudwhistle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has Fox's characteristic sneer on her face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical.
> 
> What she looks like is grounds for ridicule, even though the sneering doesn't exist. It all in you mind
Click to expand...


thanks for proving you didn't watch the vid  She was sneering from the get-go because their viewers thrive on hate & fear.


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can prove Jesus existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you can't.
> 
> He exists in the writings of one historian outside of the Bible. And Flavius Josephus' books on the topic were probably corrupted by the church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear of Tacitus?
Click to expand...


Nope.

But the wiki points out the same problems with Josephus' text.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

mudwhistle said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can prove Jesus existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is evidence that Jesus exist*ED*. There is also evidence that a person upon whom Santa is based exist*ED*.
> 
> But proof that Jesus/Santa exist*ED* is not proof that Jesus/Santa exist*S* now. If you *choose* to, you can believe differently but that's not proof of anything. You can clap your hands to make Tinkerbell live if you *choose* to believe that works.
> 
> And it certainly does not prove that Kelly is not a stupid bimbo with stupid bimbos who watch her.
> 
> Once again, the thread has completed the very same ridiculous circle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must hate women.
Click to expand...


Oh quit whining. What you said was stupid and I pointed it out. 

Besides the brainless bimbo, Kelly, the only female I mentioned was Tinkerbell. I don't hate her but she is just as imaginary as the rest of the list. 

However, I do hate the idiocy of the right who feverishly embraces every bite of crap that fox spoon feeds them.


----------



## Dot Com

at the very least she should be put on admin leave if she doesn't have the common courtesy to resign


----------



## SwimExpert

Luddly Neddite said:


> You still can't prove JesusGodChristSantaEasterBunnyToothFairy exists ... doesn't stop you from believing in that bullshit.



Jesus' existence is no in question among credible scholars.


----------



## Katzndogz

Is all this some kind of angst because liberals said that Kelly had been fired when she was just out sick and now they have to cover up that lie somehow.

The reality is, Megyn Kelly is a HUGE hit, very popular and now gloating that she's big enough to be a target of liberals.


----------



## Dot Com

Katzndogz said:


> Is all this some kind of angst because liberals said that Kelly had been fired when she was just out sick and now they have to cover up that lie somehow.
> 
> The reality is, Megyn Kelly is a HUGE hit, very popular and now gloating that she's big enough to be a target of liberals.



she claims to have been out sick but was too embarrassed, rightly BTW  , to come in the next day Katzy


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Dot Com said:


> at the very least she should be put on admin leave if she doesn't have the common courtesy to resign



Not with fox. She's increased the insanity which, in turn, drives up their rather meager following. She may not get a raise but there will be a little something extra in her xmas pay. With the right, its all about money. That is the real "meaning of Christmas" to the right. 

And before you nutters get all hysterical, you might want to actually look up the real figures for who and how many Americans are so stupid as to watch fox.


----------



## Esmeralda

> Saint Nicholas (Greek: &#7949;&#947;&#953;&#959;&#962; &#925;&#953;&#954;&#972;&#955;&#945;&#959;&#962;, Hagios Nikólaos, Latin: Sanctus Nicolaus); (15 March 270  6 December 343),[3][4] also called Nikolaos of Myra, was a historic 4th-century Christian saint and Greek[5] Bishop of Myra (Demre, part of modern-day Turkey) in Lycia. Because of the many miracles attributed to his intercession, he is also known as Nikolaos the Wonderworker (&#925;&#953;&#954;&#972;&#955;&#945;&#959;&#962; &#8001; &#920;&#945;&#965;&#956;&#945;&#964;&#959;&#965;&#961;&#947;&#972;&#962;, Nikolaos ho Thaumaturgos). He had a reputation for secret gift-giving, such as putting coins in the shoes of those who left them out for him, and thus became the model for Santa Claus


----------



## Luddly Neddite

SwimExpert said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still can't prove JesusGodChristSantaEasterBunnyToothFairy exists ... doesn't stop you from believing in that bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus' existence is no in question among credible scholars.
Click to expand...


My reply is above. 

Not gonna type it all again for you. 

But, here's a hint: past and present tense matter.


----------



## Katzndogz

Dot Com said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is all this some kind of angst because liberals said that Kelly had been fired when she was just out sick and now they have to cover up that lie somehow.
> 
> The reality is, Megyn Kelly is a HUGE hit, very popular and now gloating that she's big enough to be a target of liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she claims to have been out sick but was too embarrassed, rightly BTW  , to come in the next day Katzy
Click to expand...


I watch her show regularly and she was really very sick, still on the air.   It was not a surprise when she took off sick.   The poor woman could barely speak.

But, we have to remember that liberals lie.   They are led by obama who is a liar in chief.  And, they need to have something to cover up the exposure that Ed Schultz is paid by the unions for his on-air screed.


----------



## SwimExpert

Sallow said:


> No you can't.
> 
> He exists in the writings of one historian outside of the Bible. And Flavius Josephus' books on the topic were probably corrupted by the church.



That is not true.  Jesus was also documented by Tacitus.  And the bit about Josephus' work was "corrupted" by the church is ridiculous.  There is disagreement about the authenticity of Josephus' complete works, experts agree that the Testimonium Flavianum has an authentic core.  Experts agree that the Testimonium contains an authentic reference to Jesus' death sentence from Pilate.  And there is virtually no scholarly disagreement about the authenticity of Josephus' reference to "the brother of Jesus, who is called the Christ, whose name was James" in other parts of his work.


----------



## Dot Com

Katzndogz said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is all this some kind of angst because liberals said that Kelly had been fired when she was just out sick and now they have to cover up that lie somehow.
> 
> The reality is, Megyn Kelly is a HUGE hit, very popular and now gloating that she's big enough to be a target of liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she claims to have been out sick but was too embarrassed, rightly BTW  , to come in the next day Katzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watch her show regularly and she was really very sick, still on the air.   It was not a surprise when she took off sick.   The poor woman could barely speak.
> 
> But, we have to remember that liberals lie.   They are led by obama who is a liar in chief.  And, they need to have something to cover up the exposure that Ed Schultz is paid by the unions for his on-air screed.
Click to expand...


DEFLECTION!!!!

she looked healthy as an ox THE DAY BEFORE SHE CALLED OUT SICK. Wonder if Fox has sick leave


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Its fox. 

They have but one purpose - to keep the ignorant and uneducated angry about nothing. 

Tomorrow, they'll come up with some other non-issue and the rw's will get all bent about that too. 

And, Kelly is just fine. Enjoying her xmas bonus cuz that's the Reason for the Season - ratings and money.


----------



## candycorn

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that Pope Francis is from South America, and very endeared to South Americans and Hispanics alike in the Catholic community, I do believe you've already gotten your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it happens, I think you'll be shocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me? Shocked? I'm not even Catholic. So why should I care?
Click to expand...


Neither am I; shocked that one's religion goes only as far as skin color...as I'm sure will be the case when we get a black pope.  I hope to be shocked by the opposite happening.


----------



## Katzndogz

Dot Com said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> she claims to have been out sick but was too embarrassed, rightly BTW  , to come in the next day Katzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch her show regularly and she was really very sick, still on the air.   It was not a surprise when she took off sick.   The poor woman could barely speak.
> 
> But, we have to remember that liberals lie.   They are led by obama who is a liar in chief.  And, they need to have something to cover up the exposure that Ed Schultz is paid by the unions for his on-air screed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFLECTION!!!!
> 
> she looked healthy as an ox THE DAY BEFORE SHE CALLED OUT SICK. Wonder if Fox has sick leave
Click to expand...


Are you sane at all.   Kelly was sick, obviously sick, she could barely speak.


----------



## Dot Com

Katzndogz said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch her show regularly and she was really very sick, still on the air.   It was not a surprise when she took off sick.   The poor woman could barely speak.
> 
> But, we have to remember that liberals lie.   They are led by obama who is a liar in chief.  And, they need to have something to cover up the exposure that Ed Schultz is paid by the unions for his on-air screed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEFLECTION!!!!
> 
> she looked healthy as an ox THE DAY BEFORE SHE CALLED OUT SICK. Wonder if Fox has sick leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sane at all.   Kelly was sick, obviously sick, she could barely speak.
Click to expand...


I just looked at a clip of her rant & she seemed fine. You don't expect me to watch that arab-owned tv station do you?


----------



## kaz

Luddly Neddite said:


> Its fox.
> 
> They have but one purpose - to keep the ignorant and uneducated angry about nothing.
> 
> Tomorrow, they'll come up with some other non-issue and the rw's will get all bent about that too.
> 
> And, Kelly is just fine. Enjoying her xmas bonus cuz that's the Reason for the Season - ratings and money.



You miss the good old days when the truth that liberalism is the only view worth hearing was the only view people heard, eh Luddite?  Wow, people hearing other points of view than what you think, it's dangerous if you think about it.  They get all confused and start thinking and the like, Obama has to stop that.  Let's get the fairness doctrine enacted so that all lies are confronted with the inherent truth of liberalism.


----------



## Dot Com

when is she going to "do the right thing"


----------



## BDBoop

> But Kelly saw a broader theme: the danger of "the knee-jerk instinct by so many to race-bait and to assume the worst of people, especially the people employed by the *very powerful Fox News Channel.*"
> 
> For good measure, though, she acknowledged that she was in the wrong when it came to Jesus's whiteness.



Really, Kelly? Media shouldn't be powerful.  They should be conduits.

Unless they are a propaganda network.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Hmm, let's see.

Which was worse:

"Santa's white"

"If you like your plan, you can keep your plan. Period?


----------



## BDBoop

For anybody who may have missed it. 

Stewart Demolishes Megyn Kelly and Fox for Freaking Out Over Santa's Race and the War on Christmas | Mediaite


----------



## flacaltenn

There !!! Y'all happy now? 






Dont make me come over there and put my foot up yo ass...


----------



## Iceman

No one should care what race Santa is, unless he is White, that is racist and stupid. That is pretty much the gist of the "liberal" argument right?


----------



## flacaltenn

BTW --- I was watching that hyphenated chick on MSNBC do an interview with a kid who won $50,000 scholarship for Twerking. "It's a Black thing ya know." And from the 20 minutes she did on this -- you'd think the black kid had won the f'ing Nobel prize or something for being black and able to twerk.. 

THAT kind of thing ought to get you fired.. MORE REAL DAMAGE there than the silly fraternity pranks that you party animals are USUALLY goin on about..


----------



## Esmeralda

BDBoop said:


> But Kelly saw a broader theme: the danger of "the knee-jerk instinct by so many to race-bait and to assume the worst of people, especially the people employed by the *very powerful Fox News Channel.*"
> 
> For good measure, though, she acknowledged that she was in the wrong when it came to Jesus's whiteness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Kelly? Media shouldn't be powerful.  They should be conduits.
> 
> Unless they are a propaganda network.
Click to expand...


So true!  I wish we could go back to the days when news programs weren't so intensely focused on competing with each other and being more entertainment than news, when a reporter was never supposed to be the story, when CBS, NBC, etc., had one weekly program for analyzing and discussing world and national events, & when the investigative journalism programs were limited to one or two per week.  Nowadays we seem to be bombarded with the media telling us what to think and what to know, with them competing against each other for 'power' and influence and not just dollars, & with the news people being the story instead of just reporting the actual news.  It's a version of news conveyance that is truly, deeply diseased and warped.


----------



## Esmeralda

flacaltenn said:


> BTW --- I was watching that hyphenated chick on MSNBC do an interview with a kid who won $50,000 scholarship for Twerking. "It's a Black thing ya know." And from the 20 minutes she did on this -- you'd think the black kid had won the f'ing Nobel prize or something for being black and able to twerk..
> 
> THAT kind of thing ought to get you fired.. MORE REAL DAMAGE there than the silly fraternity pranks that you party animals are USUALLY goin on about..



Fraternity pranks?  What, like the gang raping of dead drunk girls?


----------



## flacaltenn

BDBoop said:


> But Kelly saw a broader theme: the danger of "the knee-jerk instinct by so many to race-bait and to assume the worst of people, especially the people employed by the *very powerful Fox News Channel.*"
> 
> For good measure, though, she acknowledged that she was in the wrong when it came to Jesus's whiteness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Kelly? Media shouldn't be powerful.  They should be conduits.
> 
> Unless they are a propaganda network.
Click to expand...


That's OK --- it all balances out.. MSNBC is a propaganda network and they're not powerful at all.. HAHAHAHA. Some kind of underground conduit tho...


----------



## flacaltenn

Esmeralda said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW --- I was watching that hyphenated chick on MSNBC do an interview with a kid who won $50,000 scholarship for Twerking. "It's a Black thing ya know." And from the 20 minutes she did on this -- you'd think the black kid had won the f'ing Nobel prize or something for being black and able to twerk..
> 
> THAT kind of thing ought to get you fired.. MORE REAL DAMAGE there than the silly fraternity pranks that you party animals are USUALLY goin on about..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraternity pranks?  What, like the gang raping of dead drunk girls?
Click to expand...


REALLY? What network anchor did that? And were the girls Dems or Reps?


----------



## Dot Com

She's STILL standing by her zany comment\s?


----------



## Iceman

Esmeralda said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW --- I was watching that hyphenated chick on MSNBC do an interview with a kid who won $50,000 scholarship for Twerking. "It's a Black thing ya know." And from the 20 minutes she did on this -- you'd think the black kid had won the f'ing Nobel prize or something for being black and able to twerk..
> 
> THAT kind of thing ought to get you fired.. MORE REAL DAMAGE there than the silly fraternity pranks that you party animals are USUALLY goin on about..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraternity pranks?  What, like the gang raping of dead drunk girls?
Click to expand...


Sounds like someone didn't get into a sorority or asked out by their crush in the fraternity. LOL


----------



## BDBoop

flacaltenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Kelly saw a broader theme: the danger of "the knee-jerk instinct by so many to race-bait and to assume the worst of people, especially the people employed by the *very powerful Fox News Channel.*"
> 
> For good measure, though, she acknowledged that she was in the wrong when it came to Jesus's whiteness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Kelly? Media shouldn't be powerful.  They should be conduits.
> 
> Unless they are a propaganda network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's OK --- it all balances out.. MSNBC is a propaganda network and they're not powerful at all.. HAHAHAHA. Some kind of underground conduit tho...
Click to expand...


No. They're not. According to most of the characters on this board, MSNBC has NO viewership.


----------



## BDBoop

Esmeralda said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Kelly saw a broader theme: the danger of "the knee-jerk instinct by so many to race-bait and to assume the worst of people, especially the people employed by the *very powerful Fox News Channel.*"
> 
> For good measure, though, she acknowledged that she was in the wrong when it came to Jesus's whiteness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Kelly? Media shouldn't be powerful.  They should be conduits.
> 
> Unless they are a propaganda network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true!  I wish we could go back to the days when news programs weren't so intensely focused on competing with each other and being more entertainment than news, when a reporter was never supposed to be the story, when CBS, NBC, etc., had one weekly program for analyzing and discussing world and national events, & when the investigative journalism programs were limited to one or two per week.  Nowadays we seem to be bombarded with the media telling us what to think and what to know, with them competing against each other for 'power' and influence and not just dollars, & with the news people being the story instead of just reporting the actual news.  It's a version of news conveyance that is truly, deeply diseased and warped.
Click to expand...


Exactly. I remember learning in high school that news is not supposed to be slanted. It is SUPPOSED to be a relaying of information with no editorializing.


----------



## flacaltenn

BDBoop said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Kelly? Media shouldn't be powerful.  They should be conduits.
> 
> Unless they are a propaganda network.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's OK --- it all balances out.. MSNBC is a propaganda network and they're not powerful at all.. HAHAHAHA. Some kind of underground conduit tho...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. They're not. According to most of the characters on this board, MSNBC has NO viewership.
Click to expand...


The ONLY viewership they have is 11 leftist members of USMB !!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Iceman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW --- I was watching that hyphenated chick on MSNBC do an interview with a kid who won $50,000 scholarship for Twerking. "It's a Black thing ya know." And from the 20 minutes she did on this -- you'd think the black kid had won the f'ing Nobel prize or something for being black and able to twerk..
> 
> THAT kind of thing ought to get you fired.. MORE REAL DAMAGE there than the silly fraternity pranks that you party animals are USUALLY goin on about..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraternity pranks?  What, like the gang raping of dead drunk girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone didn't get into a sorority or asked out by their crush in the fraternity. LOL
Click to expand...


I never had the least interest in either.  Another thing you probably can't get your head around because you live in a narrow, narrow little world where there is only one vision, one way of looking at things, one perspective, one set of values, etc.  I went to schools that focused on education, not social clubs and athletics. Only when I was in graduate school was I at a university that had those things, and as a graduate student, I was a teaching fellow, not someone interested in the asinine crap fraternities and sororities get involved in.   Being a sorority girl and dating a fraternity boy or athlete were the last things of which I was ever desirous.


----------



## PixieStix

I remember seeing my Dad watching news when I was little. One day I asked him, "Daddy, how do you know if that man is telling you the truth?" 
He looked completely lost when I asked him that. I was always a curious child 

That was pre 24 hour news


----------



## BDBoop

flacaltenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's OK --- it all balances out.. MSNBC is a propaganda network and they're not powerful at all.. HAHAHAHA. Some kind of underground conduit tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. They're not. According to most of the characters on this board, MSNBC has NO viewership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONLY viewership they have is 11 leftist members of USMB !!!
Click to expand...


Yup. So there goes your left-wing propaganda theory.


----------



## Iceman

Esmeralda said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fraternity pranks?  What, like the gang raping of dead drunk girls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone didn't get into a sorority or asked out by their crush in the fraternity. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never had the least interest in either.  Another thing you probably can't get your head around because you live in a narrow, narrow little world where there is only one vision, one way of looking at things, one perspective, one set of values, etc.  I went to schools that focused on education, not social clubs and athletics. Only when I was in graduate school was I at a university that had those things, and as a graduate student, I was a teaching fellow, not someone interested in the asinine crap fraternities and sororities get involved in.   Being a sorority girl and dating a fraternity boy or athlete were the last things of which I was ever desirous.
Click to expand...


LOL. The stench of insecurity is strong on you. If you don't see the value of school spirit or making lifelong friendships and business connections, you obviously have issues. It is one thing to not be in a fraternity or sorority, and this is totally fine, but only a total socially inept loser would hate them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dot Com said:


> She's STILL standing by her zany comment\s?









"I'm still white"


----------



## Esmeralda

Iceman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone didn't get into a sorority or asked out by their crush in the fraternity. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never had the least interest in either.  Another thing you probably can't get your head around because you live in a narrow, narrow little world where there is only one vision, one way of looking at things, one perspective, one set of values, etc.  I went to schools that focused on education, not social clubs and athletics. Only when I was in graduate school was I at a university that had those things, and as a graduate student, I was a teaching fellow, not someone interested in the asinine crap fraternities and sororities get involved in.   Being a sorority girl and dating a fraternity boy or athlete were the last things of which I was ever desirous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. The stench of insecurity is strong on you. If you don't see the value of school spirit or making lifelong friendships and business connections, you obviously have issues. It is one thing to not be in a fraternity or sorority, and this is totally fine, but only a total socially inept loser would hate them.
Click to expand...


You are a fucking idiot. You really live in one tiny, tiny little cave don't you?  Fucking fool.  Tons of people hate that kind of thing. Fraternities and sororities are for children.  They are places for people who are needy, who need to be reinforced by their peers and social position.  They are not for free, strong, independent, mature people. And, as far as I could ever tell, they were packed to the brim with conservatives, people I shared absolutely no values with.  Idiots like you.


----------



## Iceman

Esmeralda said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had the least interest in either.  Another thing you probably can't get your head around because you live in a narrow, narrow little world where there is only one vision, one way of looking at things, one perspective, one set of values, etc.  I went to schools that focused on education, not social clubs and athletics. Only when I was in graduate school was I at a university that had those things, and as a graduate student, I was a teaching fellow, not someone interested in the asinine crap fraternities and sororities get involved in.   Being a sorority girl and dating a fraternity boy or athlete were the last things of which I was ever desirous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. The stench of insecurity is strong on you. If you don't see the value of school spirit or making lifelong friendships and business connections, you obviously have issues. It is one thing to not be in a fraternity or sorority, and this is totally fine, but only a total socially inept loser would hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. You really live in one tiny, tiny little cave don't you?  Fucking fool.  Tons of people hate that kind of thing. Fraternities and sororities are for children.  They are places for people who are needy, who need to be reinforced by their peers and social position.  They are not for free, strong, independent, mature people. And, as far as I could ever tell, they were packed to the brim with conservatives, people I shared absolutely no values with.  Idiots like you.
Click to expand...


LOL, you are just proving my point.


----------



## BDBoop

Esmeralda said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had the least interest in either.  Another thing you probably can't get your head around because you live in a narrow, narrow little world where there is only one vision, one way of looking at things, one perspective, one set of values, etc.  I went to schools that focused on education, not social clubs and athletics. Only when I was in graduate school was I at a university that had those things, and as a graduate student, I was a teaching fellow, not someone interested in the asinine crap fraternities and sororities get involved in.   Being a sorority girl and dating a fraternity boy or athlete were the last things of which I was ever desirous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. The stench of insecurity is strong on you. If you don't see the value of school spirit or making lifelong friendships and business connections, you obviously have issues. It is one thing to not be in a fraternity or sorority, and this is totally fine, but only a total socially inept loser would hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. You really live in one tiny, tiny little cave don't you?  Fucking fool.  Tons of people hate that kind of thing. Fraternities and sororities are for children.  They are places for people who are needy, who need to be reinforced by their peers and social position.  They are not for free, strong, independent, mature people. And, as far as I could ever tell, they were packed to the brim with conservatives, people I shared absolutely no values with.  Idiots like you.
Click to expand...


Gracious, he remains a tool. I've had him and his buddy on ignore for some time now.


----------



## bodecea

Iceman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. The stench of insecurity is strong on you. If you don't see the value of school spirit or making lifelong friendships and business connections, you obviously have issues. It is one thing to not be in a fraternity or sorority, and this is totally fine, but only a total socially inept loser would hate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. You really live in one tiny, tiny little cave don't you?  Fucking fool.  Tons of people hate that kind of thing. Fraternities and sororities are for children.  They are places for people who are needy, who need to be reinforced by their peers and social position.  They are not for free, strong, independent, mature people. And, as far as I could ever tell, they were packed to the brim with conservatives, people I shared absolutely no values with.  Idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, you are just proving my point.
Click to expand...


Why am I not surprised you are a sorority girl.


----------



## Iceman

bodecea said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. You really live in one tiny, tiny little cave don't you?  Fucking fool.  Tons of people hate that kind of thing. Fraternities and sororities are for children.  They are places for people who are needy, who need to be reinforced by their peers and social position.  They are not for free, strong, independent, mature people. And, as far as I could ever tell, they were packed to the brim with conservatives, people I shared absolutely no values with.  Idiots like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you are just proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised you are a sorority girl.
Click to expand...

What, are you jealous you didn't get into one you sailor you?


----------



## MarcATL

Black_Label said:


> This is truly nuts but goes to show how left and right wing networks conduct themselves.
> 
> On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired. On right wing networks like fox, they get a pat on the back and tell them to keep going with their racist remarks
> 
> Megyn Kelly doubles down on ?white Santa?: I did it for the kids | The Raw Story


Now dig this...

O?Reilly Defends Megyn Kelly: She?s ?Correct, Santa Is a White Person? | Mediaite

She's getting help from theFOXNEWS' big boy.

Double down is the M.O. indeed.


----------



## MarcATL

Dot Com said:


> She's STILL standing by her zany comment\s?


Well, she tried to pretend it was a joke in her monologue after the fiasco.

She lied to her audience's faces.


----------



## Iceman

MarcATL said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is truly nuts but goes to show how left and right wing networks conduct themselves.
> 
> On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired. On right wing networks like fox, they get a pat on the back and tell them to keep going with their racist remarks
> 
> Megyn Kelly doubles down on ?white Santa?: I did it for the kids | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> Now dig this...
> 
> O?Reilly Defends Megyn Kelly: She?s ?Correct, Santa Is a White Person? | Mediaite
> 
> She's getting help from theFOXNEWS' big boy.
> 
> Double down is the M.O. indeed.
Click to expand...

We all know Santa is black, lol.

We didn't land on the North Pole, the North Pole landed on us!


----------



## Mertex

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Screaming bloody murder," yup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why is everyone attacking Megyn Kelly? So what if Rachel Maddow, Joy Behar or some other liberal woman TV personality made such a comment? Would I be seeing some of the reactions I'm seeing in this thread? Of course it's 'screaming bloody murder,' that is unless someone can prove otherwise. I would never have dreamed that people would get so upset over an off the cuff remark. I also find it ironic that some people on the left would all of a sudden care what Jesus' skin color was.
Click to expand...


If Rachel Maddow or Joy Behar had made such a comment, they probably would have had the same result as Megan Kelly did....and probably from people on the left, but I seriously doubt that either one of those two would make such a comment.

The whole point is that it is offensive that anybody would try and make a point about a mythical character (Santa) being white, because he is not real.  Reindeer do not fly, and no real person can deliver gifts to all the children of the world in one night, going down their chimney.  Mythical characters are portrayed by artists whichever way they want, that is why Santa looks different in all Christmas story books.  He looks the same in that he wears a red suit, has a beard and is usually fat - but his features are always different....once he used to even smoke a pipe!  But he is not real, and to claim that he is white is just silly - and childish, especially coming from an adult on TV, or it could be interpreted as prideful.

As for Jesus, we know he was Jewish, lived in the ME, so I don't think he would have had blue eyes - although I love blue eyes, my hub has blue eyes....If God had wanted us to know what Jesus looked like he would have had someone paint his picture.  Is it important that Jesus be white?  And if so, why?  Would it be difficult for some to worship a God that was not white?  A Christian would (should) not care the color of Jesus' skin and to argue over it makes them suspect.


----------



## Iceman

Exactly Mertex, it doesn't matter what race people think Jesus or Santa are, unless they they think they are White. It is childish, stupid, and racist.

Mertex, you seem to be a high priestess of the PC Cathedral, an adherent to the mainstream orthodoxy. Does my post count for sufficient daily penance for the pain my existence inflicts on our divine non-white brothers and sisters? I pray to the our holy saints Mandela and Martin Luther King, in their names, I pray.


----------



## Mertex

Iceman said:


> Exactly Mertex, it doesn't matter what race people think Jesus or Santa are, *unless they they think they are White*. It is *childish, stupid, and racist.*


Jesus and Santa are not in the same category.....one is real the other is not, but if a person is willing to argue that a mythical character is white, then apparently to that person it does matter......and yes, it is what you said.




> Mertex, you seem to be a high priestess of the PC Cathedral, an adherent to the mainstream orthodoxy. Does my post count for sufficient daily penance for the pain my existence inflicts on our divine non-white brothers and sisters? I pray to the our holy saints Mandela and Martin Luther King, in their names, I pray.


I'm sure in your mind it does.


----------



## Gracie

You're a real corker, ain't ya? (Aimed at the dolt above Mertex)


----------



## Iceman

Mertex said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly Mertex, it doesn't matter what race people think Jesus or Santa are, *unless they they think they are White*. It is *childish, stupid, and racist.*
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus and Santa are not in the same category.....one is real the other is not, but if a person is willing to argue that a mythical character is white, then apparently to that person it does matter......and yes, it is what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, you seem to be a high priestess of the PC Cathedral, an adherent to the mainstream orthodoxy. Does my post count for sufficient daily penance for the pain my existence inflicts on our divine non-white brothers and sisters? I pray to the our holy saints Mandela and Martin Luther King, in their names, I pray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure in your mind it does.
Click to expand...


This leads to another question. Is Aisha Harris childish, stupid and racist for suggesting we scrap the Santa all together because he represents a White European tradition that excludes African Americans like herself. Is she childish, stupid  and racist for suggesting that not only Santa is White, but that we must get rid of him because he represents White traditions? 

Now I am not as politically correct as you, or sensitive, so forgive me if the above question is inappropriate. If so, tell me, and you don't have to answer. If it is ok, I would like to hear your opinion. 

I have yet to hear any liberal address Aisha Harris in this discussion which is odd, she is the reason this conversation is being had.

PS. 
Also how can I repent for being White?


----------



## Mertex

Iceman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly Mertex, it doesn't matter what race people think Jesus or Santa are, *unless they they think they are White*. It is *childish, stupid, and racist.*
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus and Santa are not in the same category.....one is real the other is not, but if a person is willing to argue that a mythical character is white, then apparently to that person it does matter......and yes, it is what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, you seem to be a high priestess of the PC Cathedral, an adherent to the mainstream orthodoxy. Does my post count for sufficient daily penance for the pain my existence inflicts on our divine non-white brothers and sisters? I pray to the our holy saints Mandela and Martin Luther King, in their names, I pray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure in your mind it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This leads to another question. Is Aisha Harris childish, stupid and racist for suggesting we scrap the Santa all together because he represents a White European tradition that excludes African Americans like herself. Is she childish, stupid  and racist for suggesting that not only Santa is White, but that we must get rid of him because he represents White traditions?
> 
> Now I am not as politically correct as you, or sensitive, so forgive me if the above question is inappropriate. If so, tell me, and you don't have to answer. If it is ok, I would like to hear your opinion.
Click to expand...

She's naive,  Santa isn't going to be scrapped any time soon.   And, it doesn't exclude blacks, because there are black Santas.  Besides, to most, it doesn't matter that he is depicted as white/black or brown.   I think she's over-reacting to Megan Kelly's comment, and her suggestions are childish responses to a childish observation.



> I have yet to hear any liberal address Aisha Harris in this discussion which is odd, she is the reason this conversation is being had.


I thought the discussion was due to Megan Kelly's comment?  At least that is the title of the OP.  Aisha Harris' comments are her response to Megan Kelly's claim, just like the rest of the responses on this thread.  Some defend the comment while others argue against it.



> PS.
> Also how can I repent for being White?


You didn't have anything to do with it, that's why you don't have to repent, neither can you claim it as an achievement.


----------



## Iceman

Mertex said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus and Santa are not in the same category.....one is real the other is not, but if a person is willing to argue that a mythical character is white, then apparently to that person it does matter......and yes, it is what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure in your mind it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This leads to another question. Is Aisha Harris childish, stupid and racist for suggesting we scrap the Santa all together because he represents a White European tradition that excludes African Americans like herself. Is she childish, stupid  and racist for suggesting that not only Santa is White, but that we must get rid of him because he represents White traditions?
> 
> Now I am not as politically correct as you, or sensitive, so forgive me if the above question is inappropriate. If so, tell me, and you don't have to answer. If it is ok, I would like to hear your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's naive,  Santa isn't going to be scrapped any time soon.   And, it doesn't exclude blacks, because there are black Santas.  Besides, to most, it doesn't matter that he is depicted as white/black or brown.   I think she's over-reacting to Megan Kelly's comment, and her suggestions are childish responses to a childish observation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to hear any liberal address Aisha Harris in this discussion which is odd, she is the reason this conversation is being had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the discussion was due to Megan Kelly's comment?  At least that is the title of the OP.  Aisha Harris' comments are her response to Megan Kelly's claim, just like the rest of the responses on this thread.  Some defend the comment while others argue against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS.
> Also how can I repent for being White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have anything to do with it, that's why you don't have to repent, neither can you claim it as an achievement.
Click to expand...


No, the conversation was started by Aisha Harris. I hope you realize you are mistaken. I also hope most people don't think Megyn Kelly brought this up, out of the blue. She was the one responding to Aisha Harris, not vice versa.

Not that is really matters though, like I said before, I don't think liberals will care, even if they know Aisha Harris started the conversation. Because like her, they support scrapping White European traditions including the White European tradition of Santa Claus.

People are calling Megyn Kelly childish, stupid and racist when it was Aisha Harris who said Santa should be be scrapped for a penguin because he represents White culture. 

They are reserving the words for the wrong person.

PS.

Good to know I don't have to repent. I have done my penance!


----------



## Iceman

BDBoop said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. The stench of insecurity is strong on you. If you don't see the value of school spirit or making lifelong friendships and business connections, you obviously have issues. It is one thing to not be in a fraternity or sorority, and this is totally fine, but only a total socially inept loser would hate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. You really live in one tiny, tiny little cave don't you?  Fucking fool.  Tons of people hate that kind of thing. Fraternities and sororities are for children.  They are places for people who are needy, who need to be reinforced by their peers and social position.  They are not for free, strong, independent, mature people. And, as far as I could ever tell, they were packed to the brim with conservatives, people I shared absolutely no values with.  Idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gracious, he remains a tool. I've had him and his buddy on ignore for some time now.
Click to expand...


In fact, one of the few good reasons to go to college these days(outside of pursuing a STEM degree), is to join a fraternity to network for business connections. More money will come of those connections than being a bookworm.


----------



## SwimExpert

MarcATL said:


> She's getting help from theFOXNEWS' big boy.
> 
> Double down is the M.O. indeed.



O'Reilly really drives me crazy.  Sometimes he has very poignant things to say.  But then other times he completely jumps track and reduces himself to handing out candy to brain stem thinkers.


----------



## mudwhistle

Iceman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly Mertex, it doesn't matter what race people think Jesus or Santa are, *unless they they think they are White*. It is *childish, stupid, and racist.*
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus and Santa are not in the same category.....one is real the other is not, but if a person is willing to argue that a mythical character is white, then apparently to that person it does matter......and yes, it is what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, you seem to be a high priestess of the PC Cathedral, an adherent to the mainstream orthodoxy. Does my post count for sufficient daily penance for the pain my existence inflicts on our divine non-white brothers and sisters? I pray to the our holy saints Mandela and Martin Luther King, in their names, I pray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure in your mind it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This leads to another question. Is Aisha Harris childish, stupid and racist for suggesting we scrap the Santa all together because he represents a White European tradition that excludes African Americans like herself. Is she childish, stupid  and racist for suggesting that not only Santa is White, but that we must get rid of him because he represents White traditions?
> 
> Now I am not as politically correct as you, or sensitive, so forgive me if the above question is inappropriate. If so, tell me, and you don't have to answer. If it is ok, I would like to hear your opinion.
> 
> I have yet to hear any liberal address Aisha Harris in this discussion which is odd, she is the reason this conversation is being had.
> 
> PS.
> Also how can I repent for being White?
Click to expand...


What Aisha Harris said is acceptable where as Megan Kelly's statement in response wasn't PC, thus racist in nature despite the fact it was accurate. 

Miss Harris has a deep-seeded bigotry against Whites and doesn't even know it.


----------



## Luissa

mudwhistle said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus and Santa are not in the same category.....one is real the other is not, but if a person is willing to argue that a mythical character is white, then apparently to that person it does matter......and yes, it is what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure in your mind it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This leads to another question. Is Aisha Harris childish, stupid and racist for suggesting we scrap the Santa all together because he represents a White European tradition that excludes African Americans like herself. Is she childish, stupid  and racist for suggesting that not only Santa is White, but that we must get rid of him because he represents White traditions?
> 
> Now I am not as politically correct as you, or sensitive, so forgive me if the above question is inappropriate. If so, tell me, and you don't have to answer. If it is ok, I would like to hear your opinion.
> 
> I have yet to hear any liberal address Aisha Harris in this discussion which is odd, she is the reason this conversation is being had.
> 
> PS.
> Also how can I repent for being White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Aisha Harris said is acceptable where as Megan Kelly's statement in response wasn't PC, thus racist in nature despite the fact it was accurate.
> 
> Miss Harris has a deep-seeded bigotry against Whites and doesn't even know it.
Click to expand...



http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat...gyn_kelly_thinks_so_but_santa_s_not_real.html

You can read her response here. 

"Earlier this week, I argued that our image of Santa Claus should no longer be a white man, but, instead, a penguin. I hoped the piece would come across as a little tongue-in-cheek, while at the same time expressing my real concern that America continues to promote the harmful idea of whiteness-as-default. Over the past couple of days, Ive received a lot of responses. Some of them were positivemostly because, as I said in the piece, people love penguins."


The biggest problem the right and Kelly has, is they didn't get her point at all. 


"You cant take facts and then try to change them to fit some sort of a political agenda or sensitivity agenda, Crowley says at one point. But what she and Kelly fail to realize is that changing facts when it comes to Santa is nothing new. And other countries have all sorts of Christmas gift-givers, including the yule goat of Scandinavia and the Three Kings (one each, traditionally, from Europe, Asia, and Africa) in Spain."


Get a clue! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luissa

In reality, Santa should be a Chinese factory owner these days. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudwhistle

Luissa said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This leads to another question. Is Aisha Harris childish, stupid and racist for suggesting we scrap the Santa all together because he represents a White European tradition that excludes African Americans like herself. Is she childish, stupid  and racist for suggesting that not only Santa is White, but that we must get rid of him because he represents White traditions?
> 
> Now I am not as politically correct as you, or sensitive, so forgive me if the above question is inappropriate. If so, tell me, and you don't have to answer. If it is ok, I would like to hear your opinion.
> 
> I have yet to hear any liberal address Aisha Harris in this discussion which is odd, she is the reason this conversation is being had.
> 
> PS.
> Also how can I repent for being White?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Aisha Harris said is acceptable where as Megan Kelly's statement in response wasn't PC, thus racist in nature despite the fact it was accurate.
> 
> Miss Harris has a deep-seeded bigotry against Whites and doesn't even know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus White? Fox News? Megyn Kelly thinks so. But Santa?s not real.
> 
> You can read her response here.
> 
> "Earlier this week, I argued that our image of Santa Claus should no longer be a white man, but, instead, a penguin. I hoped the piece would come across as a little tongue-in-cheek, while at the same time expressing my real concern that America continues to promote the harmful idea of whiteness-as-default. Over the past couple of days, Ive received a lot of responses. Some of them were positivemostly because, as I said in the piece, people love penguins."
> 
> 
> The biggest problem the right and Kelly has, is they didn't get her point at all.
> 
> 
> "You cant take facts and then try to change them to fit some sort of a political agenda or sensitivity agenda, Crowley says at one point. But what she and Kelly fail to realize is that changing facts when it comes to Santa is nothing new. And other countries have all sorts of Christmas gift-givers, including the yule goat of Scandinavia and the Three Kings (one each, traditionally, from Europe, Asia, and Africa) in Spain."
> 
> 
> Get a clue!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I have a clue.

If you were a fat white male dressed up as Santa, Miss Harris would resent that. She would rather Santa disappear and be replaced by a Penguin rather than deal with your whiteness. Santa must be black....as if a white Santa is unacceptable.


----------



## flacaltenn

Let's cut a deal.. 

You give us that Santa Claus derived from a WHITE culture and we'll back off on our evidence that Mickey Mouse is actually White.. 








EVEN THO --- His original incarnation was as a Black character... 






Snuffed out that rowdy clash ---- didn't I ???
Next thing you know --- they'll come for our deep Blues heritage. Everyone knows the Blues Brothers and Moody Blues are White.


----------



## mudwhistle

flacaltenn said:


> Let's cut a deal..
> 
> You give us that Santa Claus derived from a WHITE culture and we'll back off on our evidence that Mickey Mouse is actually White..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVEN THO --- His original incarnation was as a Black character...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snuffed out that rowdy clash ---- didn't I ???
> Next thing you know --- they'll come for our deep Blues heritage. Everyone knows the Blues Brothers and Moody Blues are White.


That's bullshit.

He has no lips. He can't be black.
.


----------



## boedicca

Santa is Odin - a Norse (White Guy) God:


----------



## boedicca

And just so we all know who were dealing with:


----------



## mudwhistle

boedicca said:


> Santa is Odin - a Norse (White Guy) God:



Odin could have been black 

If Jesus, Santa, and James West could be then so could Odin father of Thor, God of thunder.


----------



## mudwhistle

boedicca said:


> And just so we all know who were dealing with:



He's black......


----------



## SwimExpert

mudwhistle said:


> What Aisha Harris said is acceptable where as Megan Kelly's statement in response wasn't PC, thus racist in nature despite the fact it was accurate.
> 
> Miss Harris has a deep-seeded bigotry against Whites and doesn't even know it.



Kelly's comments were just stupid.  She's wrong as a factual matter regarding Jesus (and I think she realizes that by now, which is why she's isn't addressing that side of the criticism).  As far as Santa Claus goes, she simply didn't come close to addressing Harris' point.


----------



## Iceman

mudwhistle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santa is Odin - a Norse (White Guy) God:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odin could have been black
> 
> If Jesus, Santa, and James West could be then so could Odin father of Thor, God of thunder.
Click to expand...

Well Odin most probably don't exist, nor does Thor. He is of the Scandinavian tradition and is portrayed as White as Scandinavians are white. Making them black would be contrived.


----------



## mudwhistle

SwimExpert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Aisha Harris said is acceptable where as Megan Kelly's statement in response wasn't PC, thus racist in nature despite the fact it was accurate.
> 
> Miss Harris has a deep-seeded bigotry against Whites and doesn't even know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly's comments were just stupid.  She's wrong as a factual matter regarding Jesus (and I think she realizes that by now, which is why she's isn't addressing that side of the criticism).  As far as Santa Claus goes, she simply didn't come close to addressing Harris' point.
Click to expand...


Her comments were rational and reasonable. 

This whole thing is yet another scandal liberals made up.


----------



## Mertex

Iceman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This leads to another question. Is Aisha Harris childish, stupid and racist for suggesting we scrap the Santa all together because he represents a White European tradition that excludes African Americans like herself. Is she childish, stupid  and racist for suggesting that not only Santa is White, but that we must get rid of him because he represents White traditions?
> 
> Now I am not as politically correct as you, or sensitive, so forgive me if the above question is inappropriate. If so, tell me, and you don't have to answer. If it is ok, I would like to hear your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> She's naive,  Santa isn't going to be scrapped any time soon.   And, it doesn't exclude blacks, because there are black Santas.  Besides, to most, it doesn't matter that he is depicted as white/black or brown.   I think she's over-reacting to Megan Kelly's comment, and her suggestions are childish responses to a childish observation.
> 
> I thought the discussion was due to Megan Kelly's comment?  At least that is the title of the OP.  Aisha Harris' comments are her response to Megan Kelly's claim, just like the rest of the responses on this thread.  Some defend the comment while others argue against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS.
> Also how can I repent for being White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have anything to do with it, that's why you don't have to repent, neither can you claim it as an achievement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the conversation was started by Aisha Harris. I hope you realize you are mistaken. I also hope most people don't think Megyn Kelly brought this up, out of the blue. She was the one responding to Aisha Harris, not vice versa.
Click to expand...


You are absolutely right, the article I read on Kelly's comments didn't mention that she was responding to a blog written by Aisha Harris.  However, Aisha Harris wasn't claiming that Santa was black, she in fact was admitting that a "white" Santa had caused her shame as a kid......so Kelly would have been smarter to have responded that Santa was not "real" and therefore no need for her to feel ashamed, instead, Kelly went on and on trying to prove that Santa (a mythical character) was indeed "white".



> Not that is really matters though, like I said before, I don't think liberals will care, even if they know Aisha Harris started the conversation. Because like her, they support scrapping White European traditions including the White European tradition of Santa Claus.


Funny that you are generalizing and lumping every Liberal in with Harris and claiming they all support scrapping white European traditions including Santa Claus, but at the same time you don't appreciate it when some liberal generalizes and lumps all Republican/conservatives as racist.  It works both ways, you know.



> People are calling Megyn Kelly childish, stupid and racist when it was Aisha Harris who said Santa should be be scrapped for a penguin because he represents White culture.


But don't you get it.  Aisha Harris was just expressing her desires to get rid of a mythical character for her own personal reasons.  She wasn't claiming that Santa was black and that white people had changed it, she was just expressing her own feelings.  But what Megan Kelly did was childish, she got baited into discussing a mythical character and went so far as to assign him a race and color.


> They are reserving the words for the wrong person.


No, you are bias and are taking a position of defense for Megan's position, mostly based on partisanship and not on the actual scenario.



> PS.
> 
> Good to know I don't have to repent. I have done my penance!


Maybe you don't have to repent for being white, but perhaps there may be some other things which you might need to light a few candles?......


----------



## Mertex

mudwhistle said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus and Santa are not in the same category.....one is real the other is not, but if a person is willing to argue that a mythical character is white, then apparently to that person it does matter......and yes, it is what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure in your mind it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This leads to another question. Is Aisha Harris childish, stupid and racist for suggesting we scrap the Santa all together because he represents a White European tradition that excludes African Americans like herself. Is she childish, stupid  and racist for suggesting that not only Santa is White, but that we must get rid of him because he represents White traditions?
> 
> Now I am not as politically correct as you, or sensitive, so forgive me if the above question is inappropriate. If so, tell me, and you don't have to answer. If it is ok, I would like to hear your opinion.
> 
> I have yet to hear any liberal address Aisha Harris in this discussion which is odd, she is the reason this conversation is being had.
> 
> PS.
> Also how can I repent for being White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Aisha Harris said is acceptable where as Megan Kelly's statement in response wasn't PC, thus racist in nature despite the fact it was accurate.
Click to expand...

Accurate?   So you too, are of the opinion that a mythical character can be of a specific race?  Is there a patent on him being white?  Because artists depict him as white, black and brown.  Pssst.....Santa is not "real" and you are far to old to still believe he is.





> Miss Harris has a deep-seeded bigotry against Whites and doesn't even know it.


She probably does, and she expressed her opinion... maybe she has reasons for feeling that way?  But Megan, just showed her childishness by even responding, and then trying to prove that Santa is indeed white......let's see the birth certificate, already!


----------



## tinydancer

Well the Dutch brought the tradition of St. Nick  to New Amsterdam. And if you know your history, New Amsterdam was renamed New York.

So we can determine that in the New World Santa started out as a New Yorker before he had to move his work shop to the North Pole. New York was obviously too expensive even back then.


----------



## Iceman

I never said Aisha Harris said Santa was black. I said she was offended by Santa being portrayed as White, to clarify that. 

Secondly, I am not a republican/conservative. I have no dog in that fight. I don't think republicans/conservatives are particularly interested in the intricacies of where the idea of Santa Claus came from. They just think he is White because that is how he is shown on TV and in commercials, not all, but most. 

I am sorry if I lumped you into that category. Do you support or oppose the mainstream portrayal of Santa as white?

Like I said before, I know she didn't say Santa was black. I said Harris was stupid, racist, and childish for wanting to scrap Santa because he is portrayed as White. Why are you defending her position as anything but those things? 

Partisanship? I don't see this as a republican democrat issue. I see it as a preservation of white european culture issue. I oppose the further commercialization of Christmas and further cultural atomization by making a christmas symbol that "appeals to all" or letting santa be "whatever race you want him to be".


----------



## TemplarKormac

Yanno...

Aisha Harris is afraid of a fat white man in a red suit. What she should be afraid of are fat men in suits and ties running our country. The difference you ask? One isn't is a myth.


----------



## Mertex

Iceman said:


> I never said Aisha Harris said Santa was black. I said she was offended by Santa being portrayed as White, to clarify that.


And I didn't say you did....I was saying it, because if Aisha had said that, then it would have been more reasonable to expect Kelly to retort with her response.



> Secondly, I am not a republican/conservative. I have no dog in that fight. I don't think republicans/conservatives are particularly interested in the intricacies of where the idea of Santa Claus came from. They just think he is White because that is how he is shown on TV and in commercials, not all, but most.


Based on the defense that was mounted on Kelly's behalf, I would say that many Republican/conservatives do have an interest in making sure that Santa is seen as white, that he was originally "white" and that being "white" dominates the other Santa replicas.



> I am sorry if I lumped you into that category. Do you support or oppose the mainstream portrayal of Santa as white?


I always saw him as white when I was a  kid, and I never questioned it.  When I became an adult, knowing that he was just a mythical character, I wasn't offended when black/brown  Santas appeared on the scene.  I figure that since he is not real, everyone can picture him however they want.



> Like I said before, I know she didn't say Santa was black. I said Harris was stupid, racist, and childish for wanting to scrap Santa because he is portrayed as White. Why are you defending her position as anything but those things?


That is your opinion and you are entitled to it, but based on the argument, the fact that Harris was just expressing her own personal feelings doesn't make her childish, maybe a bit sensitive about being black, but Megan's argument, trying to prove that Santa, a mythical character is white was rather nonsensical.



> Partisanship? I don't see this as a republican democrat issue. I see it as a preservation of white european culture issue. I oppose the further commercialization of Christmas and further cultural atomization by making a christmas symbol that "appeals to all" or letting santa be "whatever race you want him to be".


So, you are afraid that if black/brown and yellow people have their own Santa it is somehow going to end the "white european culture Santa"?  Why?

So, in essence, you are saying that all other "color" Santas should be done away with because it offends your senses.....you are beginning to sound like Harris, only you are on the opposite side.....hmmmm, what were you saying about her.....


----------



## Iceman

Mertex said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Partisanship? I don't see this as a republican democrat issue. I see it as a preservation of white european culture issue. I oppose the further commercialization of Christmas and further cultural atomization by making a christmas symbol that "appeals to all" or letting santa be "whatever race you want him to be".
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are afraid that if black/brown and yellow people have their own Santa it is somehow going to end the "white european culture Santa"?  Why?
> 
> So, in essence, you are saying that all other "color" Santas should be done away with because it offends your senses.....you are beginning to sound like Harris, only you are on the opposite side.....hmmmm, what were you saying about her.....
Click to expand...


I never said they should be disallowed. I said they are contrived. Like if say a corporation advertised with a non-white santa, I wouldn't buy their product for example, because I think they are not only erasing European culture, but doing so for the point of a profit. 

It is ironic though, you are mischaracterizing my view, but defending her, by saying we should understand where she is coming from. It shows an inherent bias towards non-whites on your part.


----------



## Mertex

Iceman said:


> I see it as a preservation of white european culture issue. *I oppose* the further commercialization of Christmas and *further cultural atomization by making a christmas symbol that "appeals to all" or letting santa be "whatever race you want him to be".*





Iceman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are afraid that if black/brown and yellow people have their own Santa it is somehow going to end the "white european culture Santa"?  Why?
> 
> So, in essence, you are saying that all other "color" Santas should be done away with because it offends your senses.....you are beginning to sound like Harris, only you are on the opposite side.....hmmmm, what were you saying about her.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they should be disallowed. I said they are contrived. Like if say a corporation advertised with a non-white santa, I wouldn't buy their product for example, because I think they are not only erasing European culture, but doing so for the point of a profit.
Click to expand...

Aren't those your words up in the above quote?  You *"oppose further further cultural atomization by making a christmas symbol that "appeals to all" or letting santa be "whatever race you want him to be"*
That says you don't like the idea of Santas of other colors for the sake of appealing to all.
Isn't that the same thing that Harris is doing....opposing a white Santa, except you are opposing other color Santas?

I guess you don't see how similar you are to Harris....in the opposite direction, and yet you think she is childish.



> It is ironic though, you are mischaracterizing my view, but defending her, by saying we should understand where she is coming from. It shows an inherent bias towards non-whites on your part.


I'm not mischaracterizing your view....I used your own words, perhaps you don't understand what you've said.  And, I'm not defending Harris, I'm just saying that she is expressing her own opinion, just like you are.  Megan went beyond that.  And, I am not bias toward non-whites, I am not bias toward any race, just see everyone as a human created by God, and he didn't ask us what color we wanted to be.


----------



## Iceman

Mertex said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see it as a preservation of white european culture issue. *I oppose* the further commercialization of Christmas and *further cultural atomization by making a christmas symbol that "appeals to all" or letting santa be "whatever race you want him to be".*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they should be disallowed. I said they are contrived. Like if say a corporation advertised with a non-white santa, I wouldn't buy their product for example, because I think they are not only erasing European culture, but doing so for the point of a profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't those your words up in the above quote?  You *"oppose further further cultural atomization by making a christmas symbol that "appeals to all" or letting santa be "whatever race you want him to be"*
> That says you don't like the idea of Santas of other colors for the sake of appealing to all.
> Isn't that the same thing that Harris is doing....opposing a white Santa, except you are opposing other color Santas?
> 
> I guess you don't see how similar you are to Harris....in the opposite direction, and yet you think she is childish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is ironic though, you are mischaracterizing my view, but defending her, by saying we should understand where she is coming from. It shows an inherent bias towards non-whites on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not mischaracterizing your view....I used your own words, perhaps you don't understand what you've said.  And, I'm not defending Harris, I'm just saying that she is expressing her own opinion, just like you are.  Megan went beyond that.  And, I am not bias toward non-whites, I am not bias toward any race, just see everyone as a human created by God, and he didn't ask us what color we wanted to be.
Click to expand...


Opposing them doesn't mean I want to ban them. You seriously can't understand the difference? To each his own is what I have always said. But that won't stop me from calling their attempts to make a santa for each race as contrived. I just won't take in the cultural degradation of european traditions, the traditions of my ancestors. 

I am different than Harris, she wants to get rid of White Santas for a Penguin, I want to preserve the European heritage of the holiday. I wish to erase nothing. 

You are much more understanding of her, and attacking and mischaracterizing me(though unintentional it may be), due to your biases against white racial consciousness. I don't blame you, it is engrained in the mainstream culture and people do it without realizing it.


----------



## tinydancer

I don't understand the issue at all. 

Saint Nicholas who Santa Claus is based on was a Greek. Sinterklaas being Dutch and who our Santa pretty well is based on is white.

No big smurf. But history is history. If someone wants a purple people eating Santa Claus now, let them have that Santa.

But one more time. History has Saint Nicholas as Greek and Sinterklaas very very white. And if someone is offended by truth and history, well they should up the voltage at their next appointment with their therapist.


----------



## Mertex

Iceman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see it as a preservation of white european culture issue. *I oppose* the further commercialization of Christmas and *further cultural atomization by making a christmas symbol that "appeals to all" or letting santa be "whatever race you want him to be".*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those your words up in the above quote?  You *"oppose further further cultural atomization by making a christmas symbol that "appeals to all" or letting santa be "whatever race you want him to be"*
> That says you don't like the idea of Santas of other colors for the sake of appealing to all.
> Isn't that the same thing that Harris is doing....opposing a white Santa, except you are opposing other color Santas?
> 
> I guess you don't see how similar you are to Harris....in the opposite direction, and yet you think she is childish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is ironic though, you are mischaracterizing my view, but defending her, by saying we should understand where she is coming from. It shows an inherent bias towards non-whites on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not mischaracterizing your view....I used your own words, perhaps you don't understand what you've said.  And, I'm not defending Harris, I'm just saying that she is expressing her own opinion, just like you are.  Megan went beyond that.  And, I am not bias toward non-whites, I am not bias toward any race, just see everyone as a human created by God, and he didn't ask us what color we wanted to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opposing them doesn't mean I want to ban them.
Click to expand...

So what do you mean then?  In your mind you are against it, but will do nothing about it?
What's the point?

*Definition of Oppose:
be against something: to disapprove of something and wish to, or take action to, stop it*



> You seriously can't understand the difference?


No, please explain.  It seems you are the one that doesn't know what oppose means.




> To each his own is what I have always said. But that won't stop me from calling their attempts to make a santa for each race as contrived. I just won't take in the cultural degradation of european traditions, the traditions of my ancestors.


Well, you certainly are free to do whatever you want, not that it's going to make a difference.



> I am different than Harris, she wants to get rid of White Santas for a Penguin, I want to preserve the European heritage of the holiday. I wish to erase nothing.


But you do....you want it to be a "white" Santa, so the other Santas have to go in order for you to have your wish.  I don't really understand your problem with other people doing what they are free to do, just like you.



> You are much more understanding of her, and attacking and mischaracterizing me(though unintentional it may be), due to your biases against white racial consciousness.


Because I don't see her expressing her opinion as anything but that, expressing her opinion, while Megan tried to establish a fact that does not exist.  That you are making it about race is your problem, if Aisha would have been the one that tried to prove that Santa was black, I would feel the same way about her as I do about Kelly.  You are the one that is choosing sides based on race.....



> I don't blame you, it is engrained in the mainstream culture and people do it without realizing it.


Well, if that is your way of saying that I'm not bigoted, you are right.  I just feel bad for people that have such low self esteem they have to hang on to some sense of victory even if they had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Iceman

I am certainly taking sides based on race, to be clear, I never said I wasn't. I am siding with White European traditions, and disagree with the mindset behind Aisha Harris's words. But there is no comparison between me and Harris. She wants to eliminate the symbol of a holiday, all i wish is to preserve the symbol, nothing more, nothing less. There is nothing to prove, Santa evolved from European traditions, he is a "white" concept, and originating from European traditions he is portrayed as White. 

I find attempts to eliminate the heritage of this Christmas symbol offensive, and contrived. I am also kind of pissed you are telling me what I want to think and what I want to do. If you are going to be a smartass and take my words out of context by showing one definition of "opposed", and saying I want to ban non-white santas, which I dont(people can do whatever stupid things they wish, ) I won't play that game, and will exit the conversation.


----------



## Mertex

Iceman said:


> I am certainly taking sides based on race, to be clear, I never said I wasn't. I am siding with White European traditions, and disagree with the mindset behind Aisha Harris's words. But there is no comparison between me and Harris. She wants to eliminate the symbol of a holiday, all i wish to is preserve the symbol, nothing more, nothing less. There is nothing to prove, Santa evolved from European traditions, he is a "white" concept, and originating from European traditions he is portrayed as White.


Nobody is saying it isn't a tradition that started in Europe where the majority of people are white.  What we are saying is that "Santa" is a mythical character, and anyone can see him as they want.  He is not real, and is not descended from European blood.....he has no blood, comprende?  So, thanks for finally having the guts to admit that it's a race thing with you.....you can't stand that there is a Santa out there that happens to be black, or brown...



> I find attempts to eliminate the heritage of this Christmas symbol offensive, and contrived. I am also kind of pissed you are telling me what I want to think and what I want to do. If you are going to be a smartass and take my words out of context by showing one definition of "opposed", and saying I want to ban non-white santas, I won't play that game, and will exit the conversation.


That is a figment of your own imagination.  Nobody is trying to eliminate Santa Claus. Nobody is trying to eliminate the "white" Santa - heavens, that would cause you to have a heart attack!   Harris would like Santa replaced with a Penguin.....like it's going to happen....
And you never did explain what you meant by oppose.....if it doesn't mean you wish it to stop, what does it mean?  

I accept that you have no answer and therefore must exist the conversation....I'm really tired of your trying to wiggle out of what you have said in spite of the fact that your words are there for all to see.


----------



## Iceman

Look, stop being a ****. 

Here are the definitions of opposed: 
1. To be in contention or conflict with: oppose the enemy force.
*2. To be resistant to: opposes new ideas.
3. To place opposite in contrast or counterbalance.
4. To place so as to be opposite something else.*

oppose - definition of oppose by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

Nothing to do with a ban. You can have a black santa, asian thor, or a american indian odin, but they are contrived and silly, as those characters have nothing to do with the traditions of those races.

So your saying people don't oppose a default White santa? You obviously haven't been reading this thread, this board, or been paying attention to what you are saying. My claim isn't unreasonable at all, as America becomes more non-white, European traditions will wain, one of them being the European aspects of Christmas like Santa.

That is my piece, I am done. All I am interested in is making people aware of the European traditions of Christmas.


----------



## Zona

Black_Label said:


> This is truly nuts but goes to show how left and right wing networks conduct themselves.
> 
> On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired. On right wing networks like fox, they get a pat on the back and tell them to keep going with their racist remarks
> 
> Megyn Kelly doubles down on ?white Santa?: I did it for the kids | The Raw Story



Why is she shying away from her saying Jesus was white as well?


----------



## Mertex

Iceman said:


> Look, stop being a ****.


Geez......I knew you couldn't hold back too much longer.....so typical of losers.



> Here are the definitions of opposed:
> 1. To be in contention or conflict with: oppose the enemy force.
> *2. To be resistant to: opposes new ideas.
> 3. To place opposite in contrast or counterbalance.
> 4. To place so as to be opposite something else.*


Oh, so you are just against it, but doing nothing about it.....that makes a lot of sense, but I'm not surprised.


> Nothing to do with a ban. You can have a black santa, asian thor, or a american indian odin, but they are contrived and silly, as those characters have nothing to do with the traditions of those races.


And so what?  As long as it isn't you using them, what do you care?  You care because you are obsessed with race....



> So your saying people don't oppose a default White santa? You obviously haven't been reading this thread, this board, or been paying attention to what you are saying. My claim isn't unreasonable at all, as America becomes more non-white, European traditions will wain, one of them being the European aspects of Christmas like Santa.


Yeah, and you'll be gone too and so what.  You can't take Santa with you wherever you end up. 



> That is my piece, I am done. All I am interested in is making people aware of the European traditions of Christmas.


Awwww, geez, thank you so much for that....if it wasn't for you we would all not know about the European traditions, because obviously you are the only one that knows about it.


----------



## mudwhistle

tinydancer said:


> I don't understand the issue at all.
> 
> Saint Nicholas who Santa Claus is based on was a Greek. Sinterklaas being Dutch and who our Santa pretty well is based on is white.
> 
> No big smurf. But history is history. If someone wants a purple people eating Santa Claus now, let them have that Santa.
> 
> But one more time. History has Saint Nicholas as Greek and Sinterklaas very very white. And if someone is offended by truth and history, well they should up the voltage at their next appointment with their therapist.



We must all now accept Santa as black or we're racists.

It's like the same-sex argument. It makes no sense at all, and that's why they argue it. Because they want us to look hateful.


----------



## sitarro

Black_Label said:


> This is truly nuts but goes to show how left and right wing networks conduct themselves.
> 
> On left leaning networks, when someone does something very unprofessional, they are immediately fired. On right wing networks like fox, they get a pat on the back and tell them to keep going with their racist remarks
> 
> Megyn Kelly doubles down on ?white Santa?: I did it for the kids | The Raw Story



You are not only a dumb ass, you're a liar....... kind of like your dimwitted idol Barack Hussein.


----------



## sitarro

protectionist said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical of the rw's to get their panties in a bunch over a pair of imaginary creatures. And, Kelly - brainless ditz - she'll probably get a raise over this latest pretend battle in the non-existent war on xmas. Remember, the name of the game is ratings. That's all this is about and the rw sheeples are falling for it.
> 
> Why don't you all get on down to WalMart and show us what you really believe the meaning of xmas is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is not_ 'brainless"_. She is an attorney with a Doctorate in Law, from the prestigious Albany Law School, in Albany, NY (the capitol of the state of New York), and the oldest  independent law school in the United States. It was founded in 1851.   And your highest level of education is >>> ?
> 
> PS - would you mind sharing with us what you see as _"misinformation" _on Fox News (3 examples, if you please)
Click to expand...


Good luck getting anything intelligent or even any answer at all..... this guy is one of a group of board imbeciles that have parrot brains(sorry parrots, I'm not being literal, we all know that a typical parrot has a much more usable brain than a typical lib).


----------



## Katzndogz

Meanwhle Megyn Kelly keeps rolling along kicking liberal butt.


----------



## Luissa

mudwhistle said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the issue at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Nicholas who Santa Claus is based on was a Greek. Sinterklaas being Dutch and who our Santa pretty well is based on is white.
> 
> 
> 
> No big smurf. But history is history. If someone wants a purple people eating Santa Claus now, let them have that Santa.
> 
> 
> 
> But one more time. History has Saint Nicholas as Greek and Sinterklaas very very white. And if someone is offended by truth and history, well they should up the voltage at their next appointment with their therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We must all now accept Santa as black or we're racists.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the same-sex argument. It makes no sense at all, and that's why they argue it. Because they want us to look hateful.
Click to expand...



Wow! The point of the article flew right over your head. 
F'ing conservatives have to shit on everything. And what about the same sex argument? It doesn't make sense to allow people to marry who they choose and not let religion decide a federal issue? 
Like I said, shit on everything. Do you ever get tired of telling people how they should live their life and how wrong they are? 
Shit on yourself, not others. 
And you look hateful because you are hateful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sitarro

Luddly Neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelley made a dumb statement.   But who in the public eye has not?
> 
> "57 states"
> "corpseman"
> "what difference does it make"
> "ah ain't no ways tarred"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly didn't make a dumb statement.  She made a snarky sarcastic statement to point out how dumb it is to say that Santa should be a big penguin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was being sarcastic??? THIS is the new defense?
> 
> Then why is she defending it?
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


Hey dip shit, I'm an illustrator, if I'm asked to do an illustration of Santa Claus, he will be a jolly, fat, caucasian with white hair and a long white flowing beard. If some imbecile wants to pay me to alter that traditional definition to a black guy with a flowing white beard (never seen a flowing white beard on any black guy), purple sleeveless( black Santa certainly wouldn't stray from the warm inner city or Africa) instead of the traditional long red robe and water buffalos instead of reindeer. Some Chinese person could want a Chinese Santa but the fact is.....Santa Claus is a traditional figure that is part of the secular celebration of the Christmas Holiday and he is a white guy. I could pretend Santa is actually a blond, blue eyed lesbian but that would be incorrect......that is just how it is.

Kind of like redefining the word marriage to pretty much cover any union between  2 or 3 or 7 people. The whole thing about gay marriage is it's still not the same.....it's always called gay marriage, just as silly sounding as african American...... not ann african or an American...pathetic.

Oh, this is what the page looks like when you google Santa Claus....images.....................white guy.
[URL=http://s693.photobucket.com/user/Sitarro2009/media/stuff/MultiSantas_zps21d84ce8.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## sitarro

Luissa said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the issue at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Nicholas who Santa Claus is based on was a Greek. Sinterklaas being Dutch and who our Santa pretty well is based on is white.
> 
> 
> 
> No big smurf. But history is history. If someone wants a purple people eating Santa Claus now, let them have that Santa.
> 
> 
> 
> But one more time. History has Saint Nicholas as Greek and Sinterklaas very very white. And if someone is offended by truth and history, well they should up the voltage at their next appointment with their therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We must all now accept Santa as black or we're racists.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the same-sex argument. It makes no sense at all, and that's why they argue it. Because they want us to look hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The point of the article flew right over your head.
> F'ing conservatives have to shit on everything. And what about the same sex argument? It doesn't make sense to allow people to marry who they choose and not let religion decide a federal issue?
> Like I said, shit on everything. Do you ever get tired of telling people how they should live their life and how wrong they are?
> Shit on yourself, not others.
> And you look hateful because you are hateful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


So Luissa, How about these clowns, if they all want to come to your town and get married to each other.........You gonna have a problem with that?

[URL=http://s693.photobucket.com/user/Sitarro2009/media/images_zpsdd01b734.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Luissa

sitarro said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We must all now accept Santa as black or we're racists.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the same-sex argument. It makes no sense at all, and that's why they argue it. Because they want us to look hateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The point of the article flew right over your head.
> F'ing conservatives have to shit on everything. And what about the same sex argument? It doesn't make sense to allow people to marry who they choose and not let religion decide a federal issue?
> Like I said, shit on everything. Do you ever get tired of telling people how they should live their life and how wrong they are?
> Shit on yourself, not others.
> And you look hateful because you are hateful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Luissa, How about these clowns, if they all want to come to your town and get married to each other.........You gonna have a problem with that?
> 
> [URL=http://s693.photobucket.com/us...299/Sitarro2009/images_zpsdd01b734.jpeg[/IMG][/URL]
Click to expand...



I live in Eastern Washington, they already do and I could care less.
What a dumb example. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudwhistle

Luissa said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the issue at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Nicholas who Santa Claus is based on was a Greek. Sinterklaas being Dutch and who our Santa pretty well is based on is white.
> 
> 
> 
> No big smurf. But history is history. If someone wants a purple people eating Santa Claus now, let them have that Santa.
> 
> 
> 
> But one more time. History has Saint Nicholas as Greek and Sinterklaas very very white. And if someone is offended by truth and history, well they should up the voltage at their next appointment with their therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We must all now accept Santa as black or we're racists.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the same-sex argument. It makes no sense at all, and that's why they argue it. Because they want us to look hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The point of the article flew right over your head.
> F'ing conservatives have to shit on everything. And what about the same sex argument? It doesn't make sense to allow people to marry who they choose and not let religion decide a federal issue?
> Like I said, shit on everything. Do you ever get tired of telling people how they should live their life and how wrong they are?
> Shit on yourself, not others.
> And you look hateful because you are hateful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



And you say I'm being hateful


----------



## sitarro

Luissa said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The point of the article flew right over your head.
> F'ing conservatives have to shit on everything. And what about the same sex argument? It doesn't make sense to allow people to marry who they choose and not let religion decide a federal issue?
> Like I said, shit on everything. Do you ever get tired of telling people how they should live their life and how wrong they are?
> Shit on yourself, not others.
> And you look hateful because you are hateful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Luissa, How about these clowns, if they all want to come to your town and get married to each other.........You gonna have a problem with that?
> 
> [URL=http://s693.photobucket.com/us...299/Sitarro2009/images_zpsdd01b734.jpeg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Eastern Washington, they already do and I could care less.
> What a dumb example.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Really? Could you care less, I couldn't care less but you are capable of caring less......I see.


----------



## Mertex

sitarro said:


> (never seen a flowing white beard on any black guy),




Ha,ha......so you've never seen and "old" black man with a beard......you think black people's hair remains black their entire life?  You need to get out more.......


----------



## Dot Com

Why Megyn Kelly Needs to Apologize


> Well Megyn, clearly we liberals have a different sense of humor than you conservatives.* We find nothing funny about a white, blond Fox News anchor staring into a camera and unequivocally asserting to black children that Jesus and Santa Claus are white. The "humor" is lost on us. In fact, your comments were quite striking and absent the "jest" you cite. They were quite calculated and mean-spirited.*



she can't apologize or she'll be fired. Everyone knows who their demographic is: Scared 60+ yr old white guys.

Fox News' aging audience could be a big problem


----------



## Mertex

Dot Com said:


> Why Megyn Kelly Needs to Apologize
> 
> 
> 
> Well Megyn, clearly we liberals have a different sense of humor than you conservatives.* We find nothing funny about a white, blond Fox News anchor staring into a camera and unequivocally asserting to black children that Jesus and Santa Claus are white. The "humor" is lost on us. In fact, your comments were quite striking and absent the "jest" you cite. They were quite calculated and mean-spirited.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she can't apologize or she'll be fired. Everyone knows who their demographic is: *Scared 60+ yr old white guys.*
> 
> Fox News' aging audience could be a big problem
Click to expand...



Isn't that 99% of the Republican party makeup?


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Politico

Katzndogz said:


> Meanwhle Megyn Kelly keeps rolling along kicking liberal butt.



Well except for like the last several days when she disappears with the rest of those guys who claim they will always be there.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I believe one should be able to believe as they please. Is it so wrong? I may disagree agree but I'll fight for their right to say it.

Too many people are quite fascist these days.


----------



## Politico

Says the guy who goes crazy when someone doesn't agree with him. Seriously are you Bipolar or something?


----------



## ScienceRocks

I have a right to argue and go crazy as I damn well please. What does that have to do with it?


----------



## Dot Com

She STILL hasn't owned-up to her zany prononcement?


----------



## MarcATL

Dot Com said:


> She STILL hasn't owned-up to her zany prononcement?


She never will, and therefore will always have this to hang around her neck.


----------



## Dot Com

Matthew said:


> I believe one should be able to believe as they please. Is it so wrong? I may disagree agree but I'll fight for their right to say it.
> 
> Too many people are quite fascist these days.



its different when one huge bloc of voters (rw'ers) only watch one solitary tv channel that plays right into their fear & hate.


----------



## MarcATL

Dot Com said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe one should be able to believe as they please. Is it so wrong? I may disagree agree but I'll fight for their right to say it.
> 
> Too many people are quite fascist these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its different when one huge bloc of voters (rw'ers) only watch one solitary tv channel that plays right into their fear & hate.
Click to expand...

Speaking of which...

Have you seen 'Anchorman 2'?

Hella funny. I haven't even seen 1 as yet, I meant to watch it last night, but fell asleep. May watch it later today. So I can see what was before the sequel.

Now I know why Bill O'Reilly was calling for Will Ferrell to come to his show these last couple of weeks. Calling him a coward, as usual, because Ferrell didn't answer his beck and call.

Everyone should go see 'Anchorman 2'


----------



## Rozman

MarcATL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> She STILL hasn't owned-up to her zany prononcement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never will, and therefore will always have this to hang around her neck.
Click to expand...


We will forever have Obama's If you like your plan you can keep your plan.
If you like your Doctor,you can keep your doctor.....

That will be Obama's legacy till the end of time...


----------



## Rozman

Famous and Infamous quotes...

JFK... ask not...
Bush SR. Read my lips
Nixon... I am not a crook
Clinton... I did not have sex with that woman....

And Obama. The lie he told all America about keeping their insurance.


----------



## hunarcy

MarcATL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> She STILL hasn't owned-up to her zany prononcement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never will, and therefore will always have this to hang around her neck.
Click to expand...



Crazy?  Santa Claus Photos ? History.com Picture Galleries

Actually, you guys who have busted a gut over this are the ones who look crazy.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Politico

Matthew said:


> I have a right to argue and go crazy as I damn well please. What does that have to do with it?



So you are Bipolar. Thanks for clarifying.


----------

